# Kulan: Bard's Gate PbP Campaign (IC) [Game Cancelled]



## Knightfall (Sep 29, 2015)

*OOC:* I will post my introduction to the game sometime this week. (Do you have your PC done?)


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 3, 2015)

Bard's Gate. The City of Bards. Long has it stood as a crossroads from the western lands of the Far North to lands to the east in the Horse Lands, and beyond.

The city sits on the fast-moving Stoneheart River, which flows south from the Rasimsky Mountains through the deep forests surrounding the city and down all the way to the Lands of Yhimir. The river is full of rapids and falls, so traversing it has always been a challenge for traders and travelers without access to powerful magics or the ability to fly. Many a hardy adventure has tried to set up his/her own crossing of the river without much luck. Down from the city are the ruins of Allerborn, which was once a rival to Bard's Gate in the distant past. That town failed to see all travelers as potential patrons and it was destroyed for its hubris.

The peoples of Bard's Gate were more, accepting. The city doesn't restrict travelers by race or religion, although marauding barbarians and giants aren't welcome at the gates. The city is beacon of civilization in the eastern half of the Far North, although the urbane peoples of the lands south and west of the Rölheim and Stoneheim mountain ranges consider the City of Bards to be more of a city of thieves. Regardless, Bard's Gate is a vital trade route along the Northern Trade Trail. For while most of the travel routes from west to east are little more than trails, Bard's Gate has built decent roads that stretch from the western town of Upphammar to the eastern town of Strassen. And while Bard's Gate doesn't control every part of this road, it is the presence of the city that keeps the roads in good shape (for the most part).

There are brigands and worse in the Far North, so traveling the Northern Trade Trail is by no means safe. The northern half of the Oggelion Forest (often simply referred to as the Oggewood in Bard's Gate) is full of dangerous creatures. There are also the remnants of ancient elvish and dwarfish kingdoms that are still guarded by their ancestors. There is also the mountain range known as the Balinoks, which divide the Kingdom of Nilvah and the Lands of Ravenloft from the rest of the forest. Those mountains are considered to be haunted and deadly.

Hidden in an isolated region of grassy hills and dangerous moors is a land known as Hawkmoon. The peoples of Bard's Gate consider it a cursed land, although its primary city, also called Hawkmoon, is nearly as influential in the eastern half of the Far North as Bard's Gate. If it wasn't for its isolated nature, the city would be a great rival (and danger) to the City of Bards.

Directly north of Bard's Gate is the forest known as the Vlinnwood while directly to the south is the Tarwood. It is believed that these two forest were once one forest in the ancient past that connected to the massive Orochen Forest to the east and/or the Oggelion Forest to the west. (In truth, the Tarwood does run into the latter. The division is usually thought to be the elvish mountain ranges of Eranlond.)

As one travels farther east and southeast along the Northern Trade Trail, you eventually pass the Thasgamounts along the southern edge of Orochen. Smart travelers avoid the goblinoid towns and forts of Rarronas. Once there was a massive bridge across the Stoneheart and a peaceful rakasta town called Volane, at the point where the goblins now hold sway. The bridge is gone but the goblins bypass the river with underground caverns that are completely under their control. Once travelers have left the Northern Trade Trail behind, they have entered into the Lands of Yhimir — the first truly civilized land in Horse Lands.

This the reality of travel in the north, which is easiest to do through Bard's Gate. While there are those who brave the elven trails of the Oggelion Forest, it isn't possible for caravans. This makes Bard's Gate vital to trade in the Far North. Therefore, its citizens are highly protective of their way of life and their holding in and around the City of Bards. Towns such as Rambrouch, Wickrange, Ernzen, and Strassen are firmly under the city-state's control while the western towns of Varros, Thillen, Reckange, Taurmune, and Upphammar are controlled by the lords of the “Grand Duchy” — a neophyte kingdom with no true capital. (Reckange is the largest of these towns and its “Great Lord” wishes to become king of the Grand Duchy and likely Bard's Gate, as well.)

The 'road' from Reckange to Bard's Gate is known as the Merchant Road. Entry into the City of Bard's is through the West Gate. From the gate, travelers usually take Market Way to the Grand Plaza, the Market District (and some would say the city). The Grand Plaza is famous throughout the Far North. Almost anything can be found in its open-air markets. It is also the place for opportunities, for adventure. It is here that you have been directed by the note you mysteriously found on your person. All it said was:

_*“If you travel to Bard's Gate and enter the Market District, you will be lead to riches beyond any you've ever found before. Talk to Wilie at the Market Bridge. The toll has been paid for you and events have been set in motion. Good luck."*_
- S.H.​
You're not even sure how it got mixed into your possessions, but it's likely you'll only find out once you've met this Wilie fellow, if he even exists.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 3, 2015)

After reading the note and being allowed entry to the town Vak'tiel turns to Caldrin and asks him if they should indeed find this Wilie in the Market District and if they should perhaps find a tavern on the way to rest their weary legs and partake in some much needed drink.


----------



## Chuckfar (Oct 3, 2015)

_(Thoughts) Willie, is this guy really someone who can be of a benefit to me?  It seems that after many a travels with Vak'tiel that the thought of money no matter how much, might help him get back home and help free his clan. I have vowed my help to him for coming to my rescue on one of the many bar fights I always seem to get myself into! SMH  For me this is just another stop in the long road to finding the man who had my love murdered. Oh well here we go again another journey, another treasure, another group that might or might not make it through._

 [MENTION=6801450]Trogdor1992[/MENTION]  "Well we made it in without getting jumped. Lets try to find this Willie character. "

OOC:I will need to find a Place for stabling Marlee (horse) and get her some feed. I will ask around here to see if I can find willie(Gather info 14+5=19)

http://roll.coyotecode.net/lookup.php?rollid=98505


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 3, 2015)

[MENTION=6801163]Chuckfar[/MENTION] "Agreed, but ensure you keep a watch on your belongings. I'm not thinking anyone's to strike against you with me at your side, but I'm not liking the looks of this place."


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 5, 2015)

*Kisep, kenku bard*

Kisep carefully moves through the crowd past the market stalls on the Grand Plaza and its surrounding streets, looking this way and that, reveling in the noisy bustle. The kenku moves his head in a decidedly avian way, abruptly moving and holding still for about a second before looking at another person or object that caught his eye. Not unlike a sponge, the bird-man pays particular attention to all the sounds in this city: voices, accents, animal noises, tools being used, goods crashing into other goods; remembering as many details as he can and sometimes moving his large beak as if silently trying out a sound.

His exotic outfit, instrument and weapons are not out of place here; more than a few people dress in similarly foreign garbs and colors or carry items Kisep has never seen before and has trouble identifying. Even the presence of his raven familiar on his shoulder hardly stirs anyones interest; occasionally someone sees the odd similarity between the bird and the kenku, and grins before moving on. Cousin Corvus, as Kisep lovingly calls the bird, is too distracted by the presence of foodstuffs and shiny objects to notice. 

There is no clear goal to his wandering, but Kisep keeps an eye out for the so-called Wilie. Unsure whether he should trust anyone that would leave a note in his pocket, unnoticed, instructing a stranger to seek out an acquintance (or himself) for some shady business, the kenku intends to observe this Wilie person a bit before either leaving quietly or introducing himself. At the very least, the mysterious writer had made his entry into the city a whole lot easier than the bird-man was used to.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 5, 2015)

*Caldrin and Vak'tiel:*
After passing through the West Gate, the duo are immediately overwhelmed by the number of people walking through the streets. A wide street stretches out before them. Shops of all sorts line what they quickly hear called Market Street.

"The best wares on all of Market Street!" "Forget the stuffy old merchants of Armament Row, I've got the best blades in the Far North!"

Twice, Caldrin is accosted by urchins who beg for coins. He catches one lad trying to lift his pouch, but he can't catch the boy's arm before the urchin in gone into mass of peoples. "Watch your belongings, stranger," a guard cautions him. "We in the Market Watch can't be everywhere at once."

Vak'tiel's appearance draws some wary looks. Common-folk hide their children from him while several young street toughs gawk at him and his horns. He also gets some whistles from a strange motley of maids with bodies like a goat. "Ibixian maids. Watch out for their ram-mates," another watchman warns Vak'tiel. "Even the brothers can be overprotective."

"If you need a place to stay, you can try the Nightgate Inn over there, but I don't recommend it, the first guard says. "It's not gate curfew yet, so you might want to try one of the inns near the Grand Plaza. The Felled Ogre is good. And there is the Inn of Six Candles. Pricey, But from what I hear, its worth it."

"Don't forget The Earnest Traveller over on Merchant's Circus," his partner notes. "Good place. Just don't go past Woodie's Wood Box. That's the Canal District. Dangerous place for outsiders. So, what brings you two to Bard's Gate?"

"Git!" The other guard shoos away more urchins.

*OOC:* BTW, the time of the day is early evening. It isn't quite dusk yet, but soon.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 5, 2015)

*Kisep:*


JustinCase said:


> Kisep carefully moves through the crowd past the market stalls on the Grand Plaza and its surrounding streets, looking this way and that, reveling in the noisy bustle. The kenku moves his head in a decidedly avian way, abruptly moving and holding still for about a second before looking at another person or object that caught his eye. Not unlike a sponge, the bird-man pays particular attention to all the sounds in this city: voices, accents, animal noises, tools being used, goods crashing into other goods; remembering as many details as he can and sometimes moving his large beak as if silently trying out a sound.
> 
> His exotic outfit, instrument and weapons are not out of place here; more than a few people dress in similarly foreign garbs and colors or carry items Kisep has never seen before and has trouble identifying. Even the presence of his raven familiar on his shoulder hardly stirs anyones interest; occasionally someone sees the odd similarity between the bird and the kenku, and grins before moving on. Cousin Corvus, as Kisep lovingly calls the bird, is too distracted by the presence of foodstuffs and shiny objects to notice.
> 
> There is no clear goal to his wandering, but Kisep keeps an eye out for the so-called Wilie. Unsure whether he should trust anyone that would leave a note in his pocket, unnoticed, instructing a stranger to seek out an acquintance (or himself) for some shady business, the kenku intends to observe this Wilie person a bit before either leaving quietly or introducing himself. At the very least, the mysterious writer had made his entry into the city a whole lot easier than the bird-man was used to.



Kisep notes several shop names around the edge of the Grand Plaza: Mar's Magical Poultices. The Felled Ogre. (Looks decent.) The Inn of the Six Candles. (Likely overpriced.) Xacanthia's Magical Transcriptions. He notes that almost every building is either one- or two-stories with most being the latter. Every building is a shop with what looks like residences above them. Finally, he comes near a place called Helman's Bar.

It stands just northwest of a large bridge that spans one of the larger canals. Market Bridge, by the sounds of the city. (He also hears mention of a bridge on the southside of the Canal District.) He quickly finds that this Wilie fellow isn't hard to miss, despite his size. A small-folk. What humans call halflings. He stands near the bridge on a large soapbox and chats up everyone who walks by.

Kisep quickly learns that Wilie's job seems to be to collect a public tax or toll for wagons and sedan chairs that pass over the bridge. No one complains about paying it. In fact, most take the time to chat with the friendly halfling like he's an old friend. And, in some cases, it seems to truly be the case.

"You wouldn't be thinking of stealing from ol' Wilie, would you birdy?" The voice speaks in near perfect kenku from behind him. (Not easy.) Kisep didn't hear the person at all. Another halfling steps up next to him and gives him a stern look. "That's a friend of mine, so you better tell me that you're just curious, and make me believe it, or I'll whistle for the Lyreguard."


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 6, 2015)

[MENTION=6801163]Chuckfar[/MENTION] "What do you think of the felled ogre?"


----------



## Chuckfar (Oct 6, 2015)

CALDRIN


While listening to the guards speak of places to rest, caldrin double knots his pouches to make sure no one can get to them easily.  
To the guards "Thank you for the help gentlemen is it always this rough around here?" "We are in search of a man who goes by the name Wilie, we hear he hangs around the Market bridge mostly. Do you happen to know anything about this fella? Or could you point us in the direction of the Market Bridge?"


After listening to the guards response, caldrin turns, to answer Vak'tiel "Yes I think the Felled ogre should do, Not into spending too much just for a place to lay my head. Plus I'm not fond of staying in to shady sounding places."


_Thoughts "I'm a pretty good pick pocket but not sure I would try anything around here, there are way too many guards watching.  I wonder if the watch is this tight all over the city?"_


OOC: if the guards point us in the right direction we will start heading towards the market bridge. Keeping a closer eye on our belongings as we go.  If we find this Wilie then I will ask him if the Initials S. H. mean anything to him?  If he does not know what I am talking about I will show him the letter I received."


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 6, 2015)

"Well Caldrin we could sleep under a bridge for all I care, for I fear no man, but I do wish to stay together so the inn is more appealing, I only hope they have some fine mead."


----------



## kinem (Oct 6, 2015)

*Sarten, kobold warmage*

Sarten carefully checked but nothing seemed to be missing from his pockets; the note was just there, taunting him._ Very well, I'll check it out. If it's a scam, perhaps they chose the wrong kobold to try to take advantage of._

Wearing his chain shirt armor and with his small morningstar and even smaller spell component pouch at his sides, the rusty-brown-scaled kobold makes his way into town. The sights, sounds, and smells of the Market District are familiar to him by now. He doesn't expect trouble on the way, but takes extra care to avoid possible pickpockets.

After making inquires, he learns that Willie is a normal-sized person, which among the crowds of oversized humans is just a bit of a relief. He heads to the Market Bridge to find the man.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 7, 2015)

An elf in woodland color travel clothing returns to the ramshackle looking building near the burned out part of town south of the market. Bard's gate is nothing like Thasgatown, where he is from. He wandered the forest of that region's northern area learning its many secrets and eventually found his way to Bard's gate. 

All his actions were of a particular path, He was sent to look for creations of the mighty Elvin people's and recover them.  He is a Knight Protector of the Order of the Rose, part wizard, part warrior. Seeker of ancient artifacts of Elvin make, and thorn in the rump of the elve's enemies.  He is on the trail of a treasure hunter, Rihards Ozolinsh by name. Mercenary to the core, selfish and greedy. He was tracked here and now he hunts him and a chance to recover the Exiled Mask.

He chose as a safe house a building on the edge of the burned section of town to the southeast of the market; not too far from west gate, the market or the docks. He can find a lot of information around his neighborhood. He walks out of the troubled looking door and watches his back. He has been in contact with another knight, his handler and teacher.

For today he has no new leads.

The Elvin knight was handed a note by one of his contacts here, something about riches. Well, he needs some cash anyway so let's see what he can find out from this Willy mentioned. Not to mention he needs allies to find some of  his target items.

So he heads toward the Market Bridge looking for 'Willie'.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 7, 2015)

*Kisep*

Kisep eyes the curious halfling in his avian way, looking first with one eye, then both together. In the same Kenku tongue, he replies, "You have mastered my kin's language very well, good sir; or perhaps you have ways to appear like a small-folk while you are not. Either way, I can assure you I mean no harm to your friend or his coins, or anyone's within the city walls. I was merely curious why this Wilie, or one of his acquintances, would request my presence here."

Deciding on impulse to trust the halfling, Kisep produces the mysterious note from within his robes and shows it. "Can you introduce me to your friend?"


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 7, 2015)

Trudging in from the wilderness, looking like he hasn't eaten for days, Borya grumbles something under his breath.

He was asked by Cousin Wilie, to come in from the wilderness where he spent the last few months meditating and helping out traveler's where he could.

Still, he grimaced, if it weren't for a vision of the goddess, he would not be out here, or there for that matter.

He spied across, the crowded location, before settling his eyes on a well dressed kobold.

"you there, my friend, have you have any idea where the Market District is?"


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 8, 2015)

*Caldrin and Vak'tiel:*


Chuckfar said:


> While listening to the guards speak of places to rest, Caldrin double knots his pouches to make sure no one can get to them easily.
> To the guards "Thank you for the help gentlemen is it always this rough around here?" "We are in search of a man who goes by the name Wilie, we hear he hangs around the Market bridge mostly. Do you happen to know anything about this fella? Or could you point us in the direction of the Market Bridge?"



"Everyone in the Market District knows Wilie. He's been the toll taker for the Market Bridge for as long as I can remember." The guard points down the wide street ahead of you. Just keep going down Market Way to the Grand Plaza. Market Bridge arches over the canal near Helman's Bar. Wilie will be there until just after dusk, but if you miss him, you can ask Helman where he's gone. Just give him my name. I'm Everard Steele."



> After listening to the guards response, caldrin turns, to answer Vak'tiel "Yes I think the Felled ogre should do, Not into spending too much just for a place to lay my head. Plus I'm not fond of staying in to shady sounding places."






Trogdor1992 said:


> "Well Caldrin we could sleep under a bridge for all I care, for I fear no man, but I do wish to stay together so the inn is more appealing, I only hope they have some fine mead."



"You do that here, my friend, and you'll be sleeping in water. And if you sleep in the street, we'll have to lock you up for the night, so you best pick an inn. of course, you can head back out of town and sleep at the Tent City, but an inn in Canal District would be safer than that. And I'm Bernulf. Bernulf Bowman at your service," the other guard shakes Vak'tiel's hand. Neither guard is put off by the barbarian's heritage.

"If you need any help," Everard says. "You can ask for me at The Storm Mammoth. My cousin, Akelda, works there. We work very hard to make sure newcomers feel welcome in Bard's Gate." He slaps Caldrin on the back. "_'Travelers are the district's bread and butter'_, as my papa used to say."

"Aye. Just avoid the Canal District and stay out of trouble and we'll get along famously. Oh, and more more thing. Don't go into The Pride of the March unless you're a member. If you know magick, don't even consider applying. Bunch of Grand Duchy expats in that place. Tough lot with anger to burn."



> OOC: if the guards point us in the right direction we will start heading towards the market bridge. Keeping a closer eye on our belongings as we go.  If we find this Wilie then I will ask him if the Initials S. H. mean anything to him?  If he does not know what I am talking about I will show him the letter I received."



Traveling down Market Way to the Grand Plaza, the two friends quickly spot Helman's Bar and the Market Bridge. It would be impossible to miss as it stretches across the canal. Wilie is also easy to spot. The halfling is standing on a large soapbox greeting everyone who crosses the bridge. He takes a small toll from several wagons crossing from the plaza to the other side. The copper coins go into a large ceramic pot nearly as big as Wilie. No one complains and people seem to love him.

"How are you two fine fellows doing today?" That is the friendly greeting he gives Caldrin and Vak'tiel when they walk up to him. "S.H.," he gasps when asked. He looks at both of them with some awe. "I don't know this S.H., but he sent me a note telling me that eight heroes would be showing up her to claim a great reward. And, no, I don't know what's the reward, but the note said all is set in motion and that you all will know what the opportunity is when it presents itself.

"The weird part is that he paid the toll for you, but you don't have a cart. Do you? And he overpaid. The toll was only 1 copper, but he paid a full gold piece for each of the eight. The Market Watch is going to love you guys. The toll helps pay their salaries. Wow, I'm going to have to tell 'em the heroes are arriving. You guys must be something special."


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 8, 2015)

Vak'tiel looks to the halfling and says "It would appear you know as little about this as we do, perhaps we should put up at an inn for the night while we try to sort this all out."


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 8, 2015)

[MENTION=6801163]Chuckfar[/MENTION] "What do you think we should do Caldrin?"


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 8, 2015)

*Borya and Sarten:*


Shades of Eternity said:


> Trudging in from the wilderness, looking like he hasn't eaten for days, Borya grumbles something under his breath.
> 
> He was asked by Cousin Wilie, to come in from the wilderness where he spent the last few months meditating and helping out traveler's where he could.
> 
> Still, he grimaced, if it weren't for a vision of the goddess, he would not be out here, or there for that matter.



Wilie had told Borya much about Bard's Gate, but the sights and smells are truly overwhelming. Of course, "cousin" Wilie is a halfling who loves the city. He knew Borya's parents when he were just a babe. He was more like a _little unca_ to the big Torassian growing up, but soon their relationship became more like "blood-brother" cousins. Wilie would often visit Borya's home in southern Torassia but that was before the war broke out.

The upheavals engulfed Borya's homeland and his family. He's been very young and couldn't fight. His father and his older brother, Veniamin, fought in the uprisings. His father survived but Veniamin did not. His older sister, Sonya, was taken away by slavers. He hasn't seen her since. Wilie had told Borya once that he'd try to find news of Sonya. Could the cryptic note Borya found in his pocket weeks ago from this S.H. be about his missing sister? Wilie must know something. It couldn't be a coincidence. 



kinem said:


> Sarten carefully checked but nothing seemed to be missing from his pockets; the note was just there, taunting him._ Very well, I'll check it out. If it's a scam, perhaps they chose the wrong kobold to try to take advantage of._
> 
> Wearing his chain shirt armor and with his small morningstar and even smaller spell component pouch at his sides, the rusty-brown-scaled kobold makes his way into town. The sights, sounds, and smells of the Market District are familiar to him by now. He doesn't expect trouble on the way, but takes extra care to avoid possible pickpockets.
> 
> After making inquires, he learns that Willie is a normal-sized person, which among the crowds of oversized humans is just a bit of a relief. He heads to the Market Bridge to find the man.



Sarten knows that the West Gate will close at dusk, so he makes sure to get through before that happens. Those that come to the city after dark are _forced_ to take lodging at the Nightgate. Terrible place. Sarten makes walks up Market Way without concern. The city is a tolerant place. There are lots of kobolds who are citizens of the city, although many choose to living in dugout burrow-towns outside the city or, if desperate, at Tent City. However, a few of his kin have made a fortune in Bard's Gate. There is Matija, a local entertainer who commands a high price in the North Wall District. There is Damir the Steelmonger who is one of the best bladesmiths in The Far North. For kobolds, they are exceptional. Many of his kin put Sarten in that same category.



> He spied across, the crowded location, before settling his eyes on a well dressed kobold.
> 
> "You there, my friend, have you have any idea where the Market District is?"



It takes a moment for Borya to get the kobold's attention. The small reptilian barely comes up to Borya's waist.
____

Sarten could barely make out the oversized human, trying to get his attention, over the din of the city. Luckily, the man was speaking in Bravatin, so at least Sarten could understand the man. The _human_ is burly, even for one of his kind, and smelled terrible. He smelled like he'd been sleeping on the road with horses or sheep. His clothes brought to mind the clergy of the Old Temple District.


----------



## kinem (Oct 8, 2015)

_A newcomer from the sticks. Ah well, the city thrives on them._

Sarten tells the human "You're already there, man. Are you looking for something more specific?"


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 8, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> An elf in woodland color travel clothing returns to the ramshackle looking building near the burned out part of town south of the market. Bard's gate is nothing like Thasgatown, where he is from. He wandered the forest of that region's northern area learning its many secrets and eventually found his way to Bard's gate.



The burned section of the Market District was mostly likely the work of some disgruntled arsonist trying to get back at the rulers of the city. Instead, all he, she, or it did was hurt those suffering with less. The southern edge of the district sits on the edge of the Canal District, and, indeed, the fire consumed parts of that district as well. The ramshackle building sits across from the _home_ of Lady Garga -- a known fortune teller for the bold (and foolish). While Shrough hadn't been in the city long, he had arrived in Bard's Gate only days after the fire.

The aftermath had been brutal. Many died that night or so he was told by the owner of The Last Stop -- a funeral parlor that sits on the northern side of the street known as Merchant's Circus, near the Canal Bridge. Queltin was one of the first of the city's citizens that Shrough befriended. As much as an elf can befriend a short-lived human, let alone one surrounded by death.



> All his actions were of a particular path, He was sent to look for creations of the mighty Elvin people's and recover them.  He is a Knight Protector of the Order of the Rose, part wizard, part warrior. Seeker of ancient artifacts of Elvin make, and thorn in the rump of the elve's enemies.  He is on the trail of a treasure hunter, Rihards Ozolinsh by name. Mercenary to the core, selfish and greedy. He was tracked here and now he hunts him and a chance to recover the Exiled Mask.
> 
> He chose as a safe house a building on the edge of the burned section of town to the southeast of the market; not too far from west gate, the market or the docks. He can find a lot of information around his neighborhood. He walks out of the troubled looking door and watches his back. He has been in contact with another knight, his handler and teacher.
> 
> For today he has no new leads.



If Ozolinsh was in Bard's Gate, he was in hiding. The Market Watch hadn't seen anyone matching his description. The Market District's dedicated guards were a helpful bunch who didn't seem concerned with race, gender, or affiliation. As long a newcomer could pay his way, they were welcome in district. The Lyreguard have been less helpful in Shrough's search for the treasure hunter. In fact, they had warned him not to hassle any merchants dealing in magical goods. His questions had already gotten him banned from Xacanthia's Magical Transcriptions.

The mask is a elvish treasure that could be dangerous in the hands of any other races. Shrough must get it back. Failure is not an option.



> The Elvin knight was handed a note by one of his contacts here, something about riches. Well, he needs some cash anyway so let's see what he can find out from this Willy mentioned. Not to mention he needs allies to find some of  his target items.
> 
> So he heads toward the Market Bridge looking for 'Willie'.



Meghan couldn't tell Shrough anything about the note after she gave it to him. She had found it in her pocket a day ago with instruction to find Shrough and deliver it in person. She had behaved oddly about it. It was almost like she was under some sort of magical compulsion, but Shrough hadn't detected an aura around her. The half-elf harlot disappeared back into the Canal District. She didn't know of this Wilie, but she had heard of a halfling by that name who works as a toll-taker in the Grand Plaza.

It is nearly dusk when Shrough arrives in the plaza. The nightlife is still in full swing. Bard's Gate rarely sleeps and its never truly quiet in the Market District. Night hawkers start selling cheap goods to the tipsy and naive. Trollops and young nobles crawl from one tavern to another. The Felled Ogre was in full revel already. Bards and lesser musicians dueled outside its doors. Locals danced in the street and coins flowed out of peoples pockets into the eager hands of tavern-owners and the occasional sneak-thief.

The Market Watch were good people but a bit overwhelmed on the warmest nights. If things got truly out of hand, Shrough had already learned that the watch 'whistle for the Lyreguard'. These tough guardians can even handle unruly spellcasters.

Shrough quickly finds his way to Market Bridge. Once he had the bridge in sight, he remembered the halfling who stood on his soapbox and greeted newcomers to the city. Shrough had failed to hear the halfling's name over the noise of the plaza. It had been very loud that day. A festival of some kind. The halfling had seemed nice enough. Could he be this Wilie fellow?

Shrough came upon an unusual scene. The halfling was there. He was more excited than normal. There were two obvious adventurers standing in front of Wilie. They looked like they could handle themselves if a fight broke out. What was unusual was that one was a tiefling while the other was one of his kind. Another gray elf! Here in Bard's Gate! What were the chances?

"Hey there friend," the halfling notices Shrough and calls him over. "You're not going to believe it. There here! Hmm, I can't remember if I told you last week or not. I got this cryptic note that told me eight heroes were coming to see me. That all has been arranged for the wealth that is supposed to be waiting for them. And here two of them are! What a great day this is turning out to be!"


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 8, 2015)

JustinCase said:


> Kisep eyes the curious halfling in his avian way, looking first with one eye, then both together. In the same Kenku tongue, he replies, "You have mastered my kin's language very well, good sir; or perhaps you have ways to appear like a small-folk while you are not. Either way, I can assure you I mean no harm to your friend or his coins, or anyone's within the city walls. I was merely curious why this Wilie, or one of his acquintances, would request my presence here."



"I spent my youth traveling through the Eastern Lands and much of the Lands of Fate," Helman says. "So, you're saying you were sent for? Wait do you have-" 



> Deciding on impulse to trust the halfling, Kisep produces the mysterious note from within his robes and shows it. "Can you introduce me to your friend?"



Helman looks at the note and then at Kisep. "You're one of them. The heroes he's been talking about. I thought he'd just ate some bad shrooms. Come on!"

The halfling man half pushes and half drags Kisep over to Wilie. So much so, that it causes Kisep's cousin to caw in annoyance. Kisep sees that several others have gathered around the halfling as well. Two very distinct elves and a... gods, a tiefling.

"Wilie," Helman says to his friend. "And here I thought you were pulling my leg. But here is one of those heroes you told me about. He has a note! By the lyre, I can hardly believe it."

"Another," Wilie turns to look at Kisep. "Well, I wasn't expecting, um, pardon me but I'm not sure what you are. And, no offense," Wilie waves his hands apologetically. "All are welcome in Bard's Gate. It's just I wasn't expecting, ah..."

"He's a kenku."

"Really? How amazing! You told me about how you met those kenku street fighters in Drakhorn City, right?"

"Yes."

"Amazing, three heroes now." He looks to the other elf standing nearby who is staring at the other elf intently. "Or is it four?"

If Kisep wanted to keep a low profile, it wasn't likely now.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 8, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> Vak'tiel looks to the halfling and says "It would appear you know as little about this as we do, perhaps we should put up at an inn for the night while we try to sort this all out."



No sooner were the words out of Vak'tiel's mouth than the situation became way more interesting. A tough-looking halfling pulls a strange bird-man towards Wilie shouting something about notes and shrooms. A quick conversation later and Vak'tiel knows that this 'kenku' has a note like his and Cal's.



> "What do you think we should do Caldrin?"



Vak'tiel turns to see another elf with feature's very similar to Cal's standing nearby. He is staring intently at Cal with sidelong glances at the tiefling. Wilie asks the other newcomer if he too has a note. Cal stands there quietly looking at the other elf, half in shock.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 8, 2015)

Vak'tiel approaches the other elf. "Do you and my friend here know eachother? Your staring is concerning me."


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 8, 2015)

kinem said:


> _A newcomer from the sticks. Ah well, the city thrives on them._
> 
> Sarten tells the human "You're already there, man. Are you looking for something more specific?"




"Yes comrade.  Cousin Willy. He's a halfling about neigh high and I was supposed to meet him somewhere around here."


----------



## kinem (Oct 9, 2015)

Sarten replies "So your cousin's a Halfling, eh? I didn't know that was possible for you humans, but all right. Why don't you tell me more about your cousin and I'll lead you to him, for I happen to be looking for Willie too. I bet I've been drawn into some half-brained attempt to recruit a looting team. I could use the work about now though. By the way, my name's Sarten. And you?"

Sarten leads the man to the Market Bridge.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 9, 2015)

"Borya friend," the large human says as he reaches out a hand to shake hands. 

"As for Cousin Willy, he's been a friend of the family so long he might as well be related."

"it's been so long,"  The large man sighs looking sad for just a brief moment before that glint and strangely infectious smile returns.

"Looting you say?  That sounds like the potential for adventure and I have a feeling, I was asked to come along for quite the same reason.  Cousin Willy always seems to be involved in some quick rich scheme."

"What else have you heard?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 9, 2015)

knowledge: local, who is Willie?

knowledge: local: 1D20+6 = [17]+6 = 23


----------



## kinem (Oct 10, 2015)

Sarten shakes Borya's hand.

"I don't know much more. Only that someone stuck a note in my pocket advertising the job. Probably they did that to anyone who looked able to hold a knife or cast a spell. 

The note said to go to the Market Bridge. Let's go."

With the big man in tow, Sarten is able to make his way through the crowd without too much difficulty.

They soon arrive at the Market Bridge only to find a Halfling speaking to a bird-man and a few other big folk. "Is he your cousin?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> Vak'tiel approaches the other elf. "Do you and my friend here know each other? Your staring is concerning me."



 I was not staring, just observing. regretfully, I have not had the honor of having met either of you."


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 10, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> I was not staring, just observing. regretfully, I have not had the honor of having met either of you."



 "Though I'm not sure how honorable it may be, I am Vak'tiel of the Tribe of the Ram, and this is my companion Caldrin."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> Shrough came upon an unusual scene. The halfling was there. He was more excited than normal. There were two obvious adventurers standing in front of Wilie. They looked like they could handle themselves if a fight broke out. What was unusual was that one was a tiefling while the other was one of his kind. Another gray elf! Here in Bard's Gate! What were the chances?
> 
> "Hey there friend," the halfling notices Shrough and calls him over. "You're not going to believe it. There here! Hmm, I can't remember if I told you last week or not. I got this cryptic note that told me eight heroes were coming to see me. That all has been arranged for the wealth that is supposed to be waiting for them. And here two of them are! What a great day this is turning out to be!"




To the other gray elf Shrough gives a polite bow of his head then gives his attention to the Halfling, "Good sir, it seems you remember me. If I am correct, I must ask, Would your name be Willie?" He produces his note. 

His demeanor is polite and unassuming.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> "Though I'm not sure how honorable it may be, I am Vak'tiel of the Tribe of the Ram, and this is my companion Caldrin."



Well met. I am called Shrough. What brings you two here?"


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 10, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> Well met. I am called Shrough. What brings you two here?"



"We have come to meet with the halfling called Wilie, as you have as well, it would seem?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2015)

"Why yes. Have you, by chance, found him?"


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 10, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> "Why yes. Have you, by chance found him?"



"Yes, he's the halfling toll collector standing right there next to my companion."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2015)

" Ah! Good then. Shall we join your friend?"


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 10, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> " Ah! Good then. Shall we join your friend?"



"I don't see why not, we were just talking to Wilie about some odd notes we found placed on our person."


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 10, 2015)

[MENTION=6801163]Chuckfar[/MENTION] "Hey Caldrin, this is Shrough. He would appear to be one of your people."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2015)

"I had a friend get contacted by our mysterious benefactor who was ordered to pass a note on to me. Rather cloak and dagger, I would say."


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 10, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> "I had a friend get contacted by our mysterious benefactor who was ordered to pass a note on to me. Rather cloak and dagger, I would say."



"Quite sneaky, I'm not usually a fan of such sneakiness with the exception of my friend Caldrin here."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2015)

"Sometimes sneaky is needed, but I prefer more direct approaches." He pats a sheathed longsword to emphasize his point.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 10, 2015)

"As do I." Vak'Tiel says looking back to the greatsword strapped across his back, whose hilt appears to be made of  a ram's horns.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2015)

*OOC:*


going home for the night, and will be back tomorrow. g'nite all!


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 10, 2015)

*Market Bridge:*


Shades of Eternity said:


> "Borya friend," the large human says as he reaches out a hand to shake hands.
> 
> "As for Cousin Willy, he's been a friend of the family so long he might as well be related."
> 
> ...






kinem said:


> Sarten shakes Borya's hand.
> 
> "I don't know much more. Only that someone stuck a note in my pocket advertising the job. Probably they did that to anyone who looked able to hold a knife or cast a spell.
> 
> ...



Wilie recognizes Borya immediately when the big man appears through the crowd. He jumps down from his soapbox and runs over to the cleric. "Cousin Borya, you came to visit! It's good to see you!" Wilie looks at Sarten with a curious smile. "I've met a lot of Borya's friends before but I never knew he knew a kobold. Wilie is my name. If you're a friend of Borya's, you are my friend as well."

The halfling offers his hand in friendship to the kobold. In any other city it would be a strange sight to see, but in Bard's Gate Market District it's just another day.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 10, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> To the other gray elf Shrough gives a polite bow of his head then gives his attention to the Halfling, "Good sir, it seems you remember me. If I am correct, I must ask, Would your name be Willie?" He produces his note.
> 
> His demeanor is polite and unassuming.



Wilie answers Shrough after conversing with two more newcomers (one he calls 'cousin'). "Yes, Wilie is my name, and I remember you from about a week ago. I believe you had questions about a man. I wasn't much help, sorry to say. Did you ever find him?"


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 10, 2015)

*Shrough and Vak'Tiel:*


Scott DeWar said:


> "I had a friend get contacted by our mysterious benefactor who was ordered to pass a note on to me. Rather cloak and dagger, I would say."






Trogdor1992 said:


> "Quite sneaky, I'm not usually a fan of such sneakiness with the exception of my friend Caldrin here."






Scott DeWar said:


> "Sometimes sneaky is needed, but I prefer more direct approaches." He pats a sheathed longsword to emphasize his point.






Trogdor1992 said:


> "As do I." Vak'Tiel says looking back to the greatsword strapped across his back, whose hilt appears to be made of  a ram's horns.



The other halfling next to the kenku listens to Shrough and Vak'Tiel conversation with interest. He face has a look of concern on it. He looks at Kisep and then at both Borya and Sarten.

"Doesn't it strike any of you odd that you all showed up her at roughly the exact same time. I don't care how good this S.H. is, it would be nearly impossible to ensure all of you are here at this time without some sort of powerful spell. Did any of you feel compelled to come to Bard's Gate or was it just luck?"

"Helman, you worry too much," Wilie says. "And not all of them are here. I count only half."

"Wilie," Helman replies. "Your cousin and the kobold are obviously two of the eight."

Wilie shakes his head but then an 'oh' look comes over his face. He looks at Borya with concern. "Cousin, do you have a note with my name on it?"


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 10, 2015)

*Kisep*

The kenku has been silent for a while, taking in the news that he is not the only one to receive a mysterious note and that this Wilie halfling seems to know little more than they. With his characteristic manner, Kisep studies each 'hero' carefully before moving to the next. A capable bunch, by the looks of things. He wonders for what purpose they were brought together.

"I did not feel any magical impulse to travel here today," Kisep says in the common trade language of Bard's Gate, with a distinctly eastern accent -- that's what people expect, is it not? "Always have I felt a need to visit the great city of bards, for I, too, am one of such minstrels. My name is Kisep, I am a storyteller and somewhat proficient with string instruments." 

Holding up his magical citern to prove his point, Kisep continues. "So none of us knows the true reason for being here today, apart from the note we received. I imagine that whoever wrote it, will make their presence known soon enough and things will become clear. In the meantime, I'd like to try the local cuisine; I'm dying to try something other than my dusty old travel rations."


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 10, 2015)

ooc making up for lost time.



			
				knightfall said:
			
		

> Wilie recognizes Borya immediately when the big man appears through the crowd. He jumps down from his soapbox and runs over to the cleric. "Cousin Borya, you came to visit! It's good to see you!" Wilie looks at Sarten with a curious smile. "I've met a lot of Borya's friends before but I never knew he knew a kobold. Wilie is my name. If you're a friend of Borya's, you are my friend as well."




Borya reaches to hug/throw up cousin Willie in his arms, but stops when he realizes it's making Will uncomfortable.  He replies with his customary 10 mile smile.

"This is Sarten, and I believe he was invited for a reason."

He then goes around the room and shakes hands in a pleasant manner repeating the words, "Hello, my name is Borya and you are?"

(O.O.C. You get the vibe that he would help you move if you only asked and doesn't have a racist bone in his body.)



			
				knightfall said:
			
		

> Wilie shakes his head but then an 'oh' look comes over his face. He looks at Borya with concern. "Cousin, do you have a note with my name on it?"




"I do.  Is it true that you finally found her?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 10, 2015)

"Well, Willie, sir, No I have yet to find him. Seems there is some resistance to my searches, so I will rest my search for a while. "

then to Helman and Willie, " If I may mention, my contact seemed  . . . . .off . . . " He shakes his head slowly with incomprehension, " I don't know. It does ALL seem a bit unusual."

He is particularly polite to both Borya and Caldron, extending his hand in a handshake to the gray elf with curiosity in his eyes.


for those that pay attention, Shrough is armed with a longsword, quiver, but now bow, backpack of excellent make and fine shirt chain of mithral. 

"There is another, and this one is lurking under the bridge." A short whistle and a fox emerges seconds later from the tall river grass, a mouse in his teeth. A quick few chomps and the small rodent is gone. and the red furred canine pads softly to the elf. 

"This is Zarr. A friend I picked up about 5 years ago . . .or you could say he pick me up" **shrug**. He picks up the fox and carries him on his shoulders where the fox gives a relaxed toothy smile and lays lazily across the Elvin warrior's shoulders.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 11, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> "Well, Willie, sir, No I have yet to find him. Seems there is some resistance to my searches, so I will rest my search for a while. "
> 
> then to Helman and Willie, " If I may mention, my contact seemed  . . . . .off . . . " He shakes his head slowly with incomprehension, " I don't know. It does ALL seem a bit unusual."
> 
> ...



"This fox is your friend? I had thought he looked quite tasty."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 11, 2015)

"Uh, No. He is not for eating. He is liable to eat you if one is not careful." The fox barks, whines and yips, with the Elf responding with, " I just told him that No, he is not allowed to eat you, so don't get your hackles up". The fox eyes you with a keen intelligence unlike any animal you have ever seen. His head moves about looking around at the crowd, watching every one about, keeping a watchful wet of eyes about.

You get the distinct impression this fox is no mere pet.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 11, 2015)

"He is safe from me, friend, but I cannot say the same for the Kobold over there. I have not heard the greatest things of their eating habits."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 11, 2015)

*Wilie speaking to Borya | Helman speaking to Shrough:*


Shades of Eternity said:


> "I do.  Is it true that you finally found her?"



"No, you misunderstand, cousin," Wilie replies. "The notes aren't about your sister. I received a note as well saying that eight heroes would contact me. I am to make you all feel welcome and ask you to stay in Bard's Gate, which I do with everyone I meet. This S.H. person, whoever he is, payed eight gold to the toll collection. One for each hero, as he put it. It doesn't look like any of you have a cart or wagon, so I don't understand this person's extravagance. If it's meant as a bribe to the Market Watch, this S.H. doesn't understand anything about Bard's Gate. My note says that once enough of you have gathered together on the Market Bridge, more instructions will be delivered."

"I might have found a lead for you about Sonya, but I haven't received word from my contact in the city of Parma yet. When the letter I'm expecting arrives, I will let you know."



Scott DeWar said:


> "Well, Willie, sir, No I have yet to find him. Seems there is some resistance to my searches, so I will rest my search for a while. "
> 
> Then to Helman and Willie, " If I may mention, my contact seemed  . . . . .off . . . " He shakes his head slowly with incomprehension, " I don't know. It does ALL seem a bit unusual."



"In my experience, all of this is very odd," Helman says. "And I spent years in the adventuring profession. When someone puts together a group this... diverse, the rewards rarely outweigh the dangers faced. I'd advise caution. Traps are set in such ways."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 11, 2015)

JustinCase said:


> The kenku has been silent for a while, taking in the news that he is not the only one to receive a mysterious note and that this Wilie halfling seems to know little more than they. With his characteristic manner, Kisep studies each 'hero' carefully before moving to the next. A capable bunch, by the looks of things. He wonders for what purpose they were brought together.
> 
> "I did not feel any magical impulse to travel here today," Kisep says in the common trade language of Bard's Gate, with a distinctly eastern accent -- that's what people expect, is it not? "Always have I felt a need to visit the great city of bards, for I, too, am one of such minstrels. My name is Kisep, I am a storyteller and somewhat proficient with string instruments."
> 
> Holding up his magical citern to prove his point, Kisep continues. "So none of us knows the true reason for being here today, apart from the note we received. I imagine that whoever wrote it, will make their presence known soon enough and things will become clear. In the meantime, I'd like to try the local cuisine; I'm dying to try something other than my dusty old travel rations."



"If you desire good food, I suggest The Felled Ogre over there." Helman points to building across the plaza, which is sparser than before. The revelers have moved inside for the most part. A group of guards keeps a close eye on the plaza, looking for drunkards, ruffians, and other troubles. Their leader is keeping an eye on all gathered around Wilie. Helman holds up his hand and the guard nods. He and his mean gather up a drunk pissing in the central fountain.

"I think you should either gather on the bridge, like Wilie's note says, or head indoors for the night," Helman suggests. "I can offer you all some good drink in my bar, but I can't offer you any food unless you like twirly biscuits or week-old sweetmeats from the Grocers Plaza."


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 11, 2015)

[MENTION=6801163]Chuckfar[/MENTION] "Perhaps we should head into the Felled Ogre for some food and drink?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 11, 2015)

" Well, we can wait at the Felled Ogre for food and drink and when Willie gets the others, he can meet us there?"


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 11, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> " Well, we can wait at the Felled Ogre for food and drink and when Willie gets the others, he can meet us there?"



"Sounds like a good enough plan to me, perhaps we could all get more acquainted with one another as well, for I have great need of allies to aid in my cause."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 11, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> " Well, we can wait at the Felled Ogre for food and drink and when Willie gets the others, he can meet us there?"



"I'll send them your way once they arrive" Wilie replies. "Tell Durst that you know me. Ask for a bottle of Hammer Hand Whiskey. Curtsy of the Market Watch."

Wilie looks up a Borya, "You can stay with me and the family, if you like. Marcie will be glad to see you." ( [MENTION=10869]Shades of Eternity[/MENTION] > OOC: Marcie is Wilie's wife. He has four children. [I'll come up with names for them later.])


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 11, 2015)

"Well Wilie I'd never turn down free drink. Sounds like the plan is set then." Turning to Caldrin "Let us rest our weary legs and have some drink then."


----------



## kinem (Oct 11, 2015)

"Hi, my name is Sarten" the kobold introduces himself to the others here. "This recruitment was unorthodox but it still might be a profitable job ... as long as no one starts calling us 'heroes', which in this business means those who will be tricked into facing great danger without fair compensation."

When the burly tiefling makes a remark about kobolds' eating habits he says "You'd best reconsider that remark, horns. Kobolds are a civilized people. Might not be in your best interest if we start going by old racial prejudices about now, I'd say."


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 11, 2015)

kinem said:


> "Hi, my name is Sarten" the kobold introduces himself to the others here. "This recruitment was unorthodox but it still might be a profitable job ... as long as no one starts calling us 'heroes', which in this business means those who will be tricked into facing great danger without fair compensation."
> 
> When the burly tiefling makes a remark about kobolds' eating habits he says "You'd best reconsider that remark, horns. Kobolds are a civilized people. Might not be in your best interest if we start going by old racial prejudices about now, I'd say."



"I can't deny the truth in that, scaly one, but I only jest. I well understand the pains of living with such prejudice."


----------



## Chuckfar (Oct 11, 2015)

_Another grey elf?  How long has it been since I have seen one of my own kind._

_flashback..._

_Mom, Dad, are you ok?  It's been so long. How have you been? I have been on a lot of adventures.  Each one bringing me to ever newer cities and friends and...  Marlee...  how I miss you so!  _

After shaking his head free of the past and flashback about his family and his one true love who was murdered by the "Crush of the Hammer" Guild.  Caldrin turns to face the group before him. Nodding to Shrough. He speaks elven, though its a little accented now considering its been years since he has used his native tongue, "How are you friend? The name is Caldrin Auveraundlin, from the Ishamark Sea region, Parma to be exact.  It has been years since I have seen another grey elf!  Have you been away from home for a long time? What kin are you? 
Shaking his head in embarrassment Cal appologizes"I am sorry my friend its just been along time since...   
I see you also have a note from this _"S.H."_ fellow.  Any clue to what for?



Trogdor1992 said:


> "Quite sneaky, I'm not usually a fan of such sneakiness with the exception of my friend Caldrin here."



After shooting Vak'Tiel a sideways glance, he takes Boyra's hand and says " Nice to meet you as well. I am Caldrin Auveraundlin.

You all will notice that Cal has a very finely made, very sharp looking Rapier on his hip and a very well crafted composite longbow on his back. He is wearing a well made black and red cloak with a hood. as well as silken gloves that seem to shimmer just so slightly.  He is also accompanied by a rather large horse that is wearing chain barding.  

Cal asks"Does anyone know where I can stable Marlee for the night?  



Knightfall said:


> "In my experience, all of this is very odd," Helman says. "And I spent years in the adventuring profession. When someone puts together a group this... diverse, the rewards rarely outweigh the dangers faced. I'd advise caution. Traps are set in such ways."



"I tend to agree with you there... Helman is it?" Something just seems off, call it a gut feeling but I hope I'm wrong.

Agreeing with Vak'tiel and Shrough about the Felled Ogre, Cal asks"anyone else like to join us"

"Hello Sarten, I am Caldrin Auveraundlin"Cal Laughs at the Heroes comment. 

Cal will try and find a stable for Marlee with any information that he has received from this soon to be traveling party.  After that I will head towards the Felled Ogre for a room and some food and drink.

Once at the inn Cal try's to find a table in the corner to relax at.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 11, 2015)

"I wonder if they have berry wine there?" Ponders Shrough.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 11, 2015)

Chuckfar said:


> You all will notice that Cal has a very finely made, very sharp looking Rapier on his hip and a very well crafted composite longbow on his back. He is wearing a well made black and red cloak with a hood. as well as silken gloves that seem to shimmer just so slightly.  He is also accompanied by a rather large horse that is wearing chain barding.
> 
> Cal asks"Does anyone know where I can stable Marlee for the night?
> 
> (Cal will try and find a stable for Marlee with any information that he has received from this soon to be traveling party.)



Wilie tells Cal, "The Felled Ogre has stables at the back of the inn. Durst has a couple of stable-boys who can take care of your horse. the standard price is 5 copper per night. Give the boys an extra copper for each of them and they'll give your Marlee one of the best stalls and a fresh apple. Rooms are 5 silver per night, I think, and meals are 2 silvers. Durst has some of the best fare in the Market District."

Wilie notes a street waif eyeing the toll coins and quickly shoos him away. (He gives the lad a silver from his own pocket.) Soon he's up on his soapbox again taking tolls. While talking to the group, a line of carts had begun to form. Wilie apologizes for the delays and cracks a few randy jokes to lighten the mood.



> "I tend to agree with you there... Helman is it?" Something just seems off, call it a gut feeling but I hope I'm wrong.



"Yes, Helman Jernigan is my name. I admit that I thought Wilie was kidding me when he first told me about the note he received. Hmm, I'll check with my contacts in the city and see if I can figure out who this S.H. might be. I wouldn't want Wilie's cousin, or any of you, to walk into a trap. Wilie would be devastated if anything happened to Borya. It would also be bad for business. In the morning, send Chadwick — he's the oldest of the stable-boys — over to my bar. I can't say for certain I'll have anything for you all, but I'll try."

Helman heads back into his bar. He look of concern for Wilie is obvious to all gathered. Once inside, you can hear his voice raise above the din. Two human drunks are tossed out on the street to be picked up by the Market Watch.



> (After that I will head towards the Felled Ogre for a room and some food and drink. Once at the inn Cal try's to find a table in the corner to relax at.)



Cal takes Marlee behind The Felled Ogre and hands her off to the stable-boys. They tell him to pay Durst for the stabling but eagerly take any extra coins he gives them. He heads back around to the front and enters the inn with Vak'Tiel who is eager for something to eat.

The Ogre is quite the sight. The common room is filled to the brim. While humans dominate the inn, there are a wide variety of races — dwarves, gnomes, half-elves, halflings, rakastas, and even a few dragonborn, half-orcs, and ibixians — gathered to listen to several bard's sing and watch a scarf dancer. Behind the bar, there is a large pickling jar with an ogre's head in it. A man wanders the room making sure everyone is having a good time and behaving themselves. He is a burly fellow with a bald head, a ring in each ear, and a huge steel glove upon his massive left hand.

While a few in the room casually note Cal and Vak'Tiel entrance, the bald man notices right away. He comes up and welcomes the duo, "Welcome to The Felled Ogre. I am Durst Hammerhand. Rooms are 5 silver each, if you're staying the night. If you've a horse outside, stabling is 5 copper per night. My wife Aileen can bring you something from the kitchen if you're hungry. That's another 2 silvers. We also have a good selection of spirits if you looking for a drink. If yer a lightweight, I recommend you start with a mug of Brin Zwiesher's Ale. 4 coppers a mug."

Durst speaks with a heavy accent similar to that of Vak'Tiel's. He definitely has some wildness in his eyes, but it has been subdued by living in Bard's Gate. His teeth are tinged with yellow and one is replaced by what looks like a small, polished ivory tooth.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 11, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> "I wonder if they have berry wine there?" Ponders Shrough.



Caldrin and his friend enter the Ogre ahead of Shrough. He could take advantage of Wilie's offer to have the Market Watch buy a bottle of that whiskey he mentioned.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 11, 2015)

kinem said:


> "Hi, my name is Sarten" the kobold introduces himself to the others here. "This recruitment was unorthodox but it still might be a profitable job ... as long as no one starts calling us 'heroes', which in this business means those who will be tricked into facing great danger without fair compensation."




"I just get work and do it. I like to pick and choose some jobs, but sometimes, you don't get that choice. But, yes, Dragon kin, I agree. no heroics."



kinem said:


> When the burly tiefling makes a remark about kobolds' eating habits he says "You'd best reconsider that remark, horns. Kobolds are a civilized people. Might not be in your best interest if we start going by old racial prejudices about now, I'd say."




"I try to ignore such comments. I tends to lead to more  . . . . .peaceful resolutions."



Chuckfar said:


> _Another grey elf?  How long has it been since I have seen one of my own kind._
> * * * * * * EDIT * * * * * *​
> After shaking his head free of the past and flashback about his family and his one true love who was murdered by the "Crush of the Hammer" Guild.  Caldrin turns to face the group before him. Nodding to Shrough. He speaks elven, though its a little accented now considering its been years since he has used his native tongue, "How are you friend? The name is Caldrin Auveraundlin, from the Ishamark Sea region, Parma to be exact.  It has been years since I have seen another grey elf!  Have you been away from home for a long time? What kin are you?[/COLOR]
> Shaking his head in embarrassment Cal apologizes[]"I am sorry my friend its just been along time since...
> I see you also have a note from this _"S.H."_ fellow.  Any clue to what for?[/COLOR]




[in elvish-no distinguishing accent]'Hello Friend, I have only been away from the homelands about 10 years." He continue son telling of his kinsmen lineage, a line of ancestors o powerful arcanists, both wizards and sorcerers, but never into much politics and therefore not that well known.

The area of his homeland is well known to Caldrin for being populated by gray elves. But there seems to be something he is not telling. It is hard to say, because Shrough is not hiding that there is something hidden, just that there is something . . . . 

"as ot the mysterious benefactor, I just don't know"He then switches to the common tongue and continues, "But as for willie, if he needs any thing t all, I will do my best to help him." then a smile curls forth, "Even if he doesn't know he is being helped" followed by a quick wink.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 11, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> Caldrin and his friend enter the Ogre ahead of Shrough. He could take advantage of Wilie's offer to have the Market Watch buy a bottle of that whiskey he mentioned.



Walking up to the bar I pay the man 7 silvers for a meal and a room for the night."Wilie told me to ask for a bottle of your finest whiskey." [MENTION=6801163]Chuckfar[/MENTION] "Perhaps you'd like to drink with me, friend?"


----------



## Chuckfar (Oct 12, 2015)

Cal will drop the stable hands a gold piece and say "Please take real good care of Marlee for me."

When he enters the inn, he will agree to have a drink with vak'tiel. Cal will also give the large gentleman 6 gold pieces for food and a room and drinks for the night for him and his friends after the free bottle.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 12, 2015)

Chuckfar said:


> Cal will drop the stable hands a gold piece and say "Please take real good care of Marlee for me."
> 
> When he enters the inn, he will agree to have a drink with vak'tiel. Cal will also give the large gentleman 6 gold pieces for food and a room and drinks for the night for him and his friends after the free bottle.



"Well my friend if you were trying to buy my friendship with all these drinks you've certainly succeeded."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 12, 2015)

ooc: Not sure if I posted yet, but . . . . 

Shrough enter the tavern and sits at the table . He orders a bottle of a berry wine and the food of the day. he otherwise observes in silence.


----------



## kinem (Oct 12, 2015)

Sarten is by no means a 'lightweight' kobold - he's a healthy 43 pounds - but since most of the drinks are of a generous size, he chooses the Brin Zwiesher's Ale. "Well met, Durst. What do you have in the way of fresh raw meat?" _Still don't know why the mammals burn their food._

He looks around at the décor and the crowd. The ogre head seems in poor taste at best, but the dragonborn he regards almost as large kobolds, which puts him back at ease a bit.

"So, Borya. Are you a priest or something? I am a bit of a battle-mage by trade."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 12, 2015)

_'A battle mage. Hmm. I wonder if that is similar to my path of skill choices_
"So, a battle mage? What does that entail, Dragon-kin?" 
_'most would disregard him as being just a kobold, but he holds himself better, higher then that. Curious. I shall give him the benefit of the doubt.'_




[ooc note] as you can guess, Italics are _thoughts_


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 13, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> *Wilie speaking to Borya | Helman speaking to Shrough:*
> 
> "No, you misunderstand, cousin," Wilie replies. "The notes aren't about your sister. I received a note as well saying that eight heroes would contact me. I am to make you all feel welcome and ask you to stay in Bard's Gate, which I do with everyone I meet. This S.H. person, whoever he is, payed eight gold to the toll collection. One for each hero, as he put it. It doesn't look like any of you have a cart or wagon, so I don't understand this person's extravagance. If it's meant as a bribe to the Market Watch, this S.H. doesn't understand anything about Bard's Gate. My note says that once enough of you have gathered together on the Market Bridge, more instructions will be delivered."
> 
> ...




Borya looks disappointed, but quickly returns to a pleasent disposition.

"I expect that things are rarely what they seem.  It seems to be our fate."



Knightfall said:


> "I'll send them your way once they arrive" Wilie replies. "Tell Durst that you know me. Ask for a bottle of Hammer Hand Whiskey. Curtsy of the Market Watch."
> 
> Wilie looks up a Borya, "You can stay with me and the family, if you like. Marcie will be glad to see you." ( [MENTION=10869]Shades of Eternity[/MENTION] > OOC: Marcie is Wilie's wife. He has four children. [I'll come up with names for them later.])




"I look forward to seeing Marcie again.  It's been too long."



kinem said:


> Sarten is by no means a 'lightweight' kobold - he's a healthy 43 pounds - but since most of the drinks are of a generous size, he chooses the Brin Zwiesher's Ale. "Well met, Durst. What do you have in the way of fresh raw meat?" _Still don't know why the mammals burn their food._
> 
> He looks around at the décor and the crowd. The ogre head seems in poor taste at best, but the dragonborn he regards almost as large kobolds, which puts him back at ease a bit.
> 
> "So, Borya. Are you a priest or something? I am a bit of a battle-mage by trade."




<I'm going to assume I went to the pub, not drink anything (he's a tea toddler), but return to wilie's family for the night.>

He looks at Sarten specifically.

"I have been chosen by the earth mother to help those that I come across."

"I have been told to walk the world, a strannik if you will."

"It is why I've been blessed with the power of healing."


----------



## kinem (Oct 13, 2015)

"In other words Borya, you're the guy who's going to save our tails when the going gets rough" Sarten says. "Good to know!

Shrough, I've trained in the tradition of what some call war-mages. Though my magic is not as flexible as that of a typical wizard, I can toss blobs of acid or blasts of fire, or many other variations on that theme. My people are blessed with speed and cunning, but not so much with sheer physical strength as compared to some others. By specializing as I have, I can overcome those odds in combat situations. Not that I seek out fights, but when they are necessary I am ready for them. What about yourself?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 13, 2015)

"I have been trained in the martial ways, but I am trained as a wizard as well. I am a bit of a wanderer and have learned a few arcane spells in the process, but It is the trinkets that I am most happy for. I could use this work to buy some scrolls. That is an expensive affair, I tell you." Shrough smiles then takes a sip of his wine.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 13, 2015)

kinem said:


> "In other words Borya, you're the guy who's going to save our tails when the going gets rough" Sarten says. "Good to know!
> 
> Shrough, I've trained in the tradition of what some call war-mages. Though my magic is not as flexible as that of a typical wizard, I can toss blobs of acid or blasts of fire, or many other variations on that theme. My people are blessed with speed and cunning, but not so much with sheer physical strength as compared to some others. By specializing as I have, I can overcome those odds in combat situations. Not that I seek out fights, but when they are necessary I am ready for them. What about yourself?"




"I can hold my own against anybody my size," Borya says with a smile and a grin,"but I do prefer to talk before we do violence."


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 13, 2015)

Vak'tiel steps into the conversation "Well friends, violence and intimidation are my two favorite tactics."


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 13, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> Vak'tiel steps into the conversation "Well friends, violence and intimidation are my two favorite tactics."




"I believe it, "Borya says with a smile, "Just realize there are many ways to resolve a problem."

"Afterall, I heard of this band of adventurers that was trying to stop a zombie plague that killed the wrong snake, and as a result, the faeries, who lived off the excrement, went extinct."

"It would have been easier to throw a rabbit into the den, let him eat it, and then talk to the faerie and thus creating something for everyone."


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 13, 2015)

Shades of Eternity said:


> "I believe it, "Borya says with a smile, "Just realize there are many ways to resolve a problem."
> 
> "Afterall, I heard of this band of adventurers that was trying to stop a zombie plague that killed the wrong snake, and as a result, the faeries, who lived off the excrement, went extinct."
> 
> "It would have been easier to throw a rabbit into the den, let him eat it, and then talk to the faerie and thus creating something for everyone."



"Perhaps that is true, but in the case your talking doesn't work I will not hesitate to wet my blade with the blood of enemies."


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 13, 2015)

"I have faith that it will be enough when the time comes, "Borya replied.

"The world is such a dangerous place you know."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 13, 2015)

Shades of Eternity said:


> "Afterall, I heard of this band of adventurers that was trying to stop a zombie plague that killed the wrong snake, and as a result, the faeries, who lived off the excrement, went extinct."
> 
> "It would have been easier to throw a rabbit into the den, let him eat it, and then talk to the faerie and thus creating something for everyone."




" Stopping a zombie plague by killing a snake . . . . .HUH? What? How is the snake have anything to do with the zombies? And WHY would fairies need to live off of snake scat to survive? Surely they could have found something much better to eat??"

the elf looks sidelong at Borya incredulously.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 13, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> " Stopping a zombie plague by killing a snake . . . . .HUH? What? How is the snake have anything to do with the zombies? And WHY would fairies need to live off of snake scat to survive? Surely they could have found something much better to eat??"
> 
> the elf looks sidelong at Borya incredulously.




"You'd be surprised what sights I've seen."

"I was in a town once where they juggled geese."

"It was worth a gander to be sure." ending it with a grin.


----------



## Chuckfar (Oct 13, 2015)

Cal sits back enjoying the quick camaraderie that this group has come to enjoy so quickly. It's hard for him to get close to anyone lately,  they don't seem to stick around long. His friend vak'tiel being an exception as of late. He has begun to enjoy his companionship.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 13, 2015)

"So since the majority of us are here, what do you all think this is about?"


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 13, 2015)

"I'm guessing it's some sort of great evil that needs to be stopped."

"I doubt we were gathered together to be entertained by stories."


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 13, 2015)

Shades of Eternity said:


> "I'm guessing it's some sort of great evil that needs to be stopped."
> 
> "I doubt we were gathered together to be entertained by stories."



"Why is it always some sort of great evil?"


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 13, 2015)

"When is it not?" Borya said with a glint and a smile . .


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 13, 2015)

"I can't deny the truth in that


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 13, 2015)

kinem said:


> "Hi, my name is Sarten" the kobold introduces himself to the others here. "This recruitment was unorthodox but it still might be a profitable job ... as long as no one starts calling us 'heroes', which in this business means those who will be tricked into facing great danger without fair compensation."
> 
> When the burly tiefling makes a remark about kobolds' eating habits he says "You'd best reconsider that remark, horns. Kobolds are a civilized people. Might not be in your best interest if we start going by old racial prejudices about now, I'd say."






Shades of Eternity said:


> "You'd be surprised what sights I've seen."
> 
> "I was in a town once where they juggled geese."
> 
> "It was worth a gander to be sure." ending it with a grin.




"Is that as easy as herding beagles?" A look is on the Elvin wizard -warrior's face that seems to instill serenity.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 13, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> "Why is it always some sort of great evil?"






Shades of Eternity said:


> "When is it not?" Borya said with a glint and a smile . .



 "if one's purpose is to stop a great evil, then the purpose is worthy, just don't cheat the workers of their worthy wages,"


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 14, 2015)

*Borya:*


Shades of Eternity said:


> Borya looks disappointed, but quickly returns to a pleasant disposition.
> 
> "I expect that things are rarely what they seem.  It seems to be our fate."



"Never give up hope cousin, Wilie says. "I promise I will help you finder her."



> "I look forward to seeing Marcie again.  It's been too long."



"When I'm done for the night, I will come and get you. Don't eat and drink too much. Marcie will want to feed you, a lot."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 14, 2015)

*Vak'tiel and Shrough:*


Trogdor1992 said:


> Walking up to the bar I pay the man 7 silvers for a meal and a room for the night."Wilie told me to ask for a bottle of your finest whiskey."



Durst takes Vak'tiel's coins with a smile, "Enjoy your stay. Aileen will be out with your meal shortly. I'll have Sylnry make up a room for you." The big metal-handed man whistles two sharp blasts between two fingers. A portly gnome lady hops to attention near the stairwell. Durst motions to Vak'tiel and Sylnry gives a thumbs up. She heads up the nearby stairwell.

"Wilie, huh?" He says, "You one of the people he's been expecting? If not, a bottle of Hammer Hand Whiskey is 1 gold." Durst taps one of his servers on the shoulder and whispers in his ear. The man runs out the door.



Scott DeWar said:


> Shrough enter the tavern and sits at the table . He orders a bottle of a berry wine and the food of the day. [H]e otherwise observes in silence.



"We have a couple of bottles of Goldsberry. 5 gold for one. I'll give ya two for 8 gold and 5 silvers. You can share it with your friends." Durst notes the assortment filing into the Ogre with a smile. "Ah, tonight is going to be a good night."


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 14, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> *Vak'tiel and Shrough:*
> 
> Durst takes Vak'tiel's coins with a smile, "Enjoy your stay. Aileen will be out with your meal shortly. I'll have Sylnry make up a room for you." The big metal-handed man whistles two sharp blasts between two fingers. A portly gnome lady hops to attention near the stairwell. Durst motions to Vak'tiel and Sylnry gives a thumbs up. She heads up the nearby stairwell.
> 
> ...



"I am one of the people he's been expecting, I'll pay for a second bottle of Hammer Hand as well."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 14, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> *Vak'tiel and Shrough:*
> 
> 
> "We have a couple of bottles of Goldsberry. 5 gold for one. I'll give ya two for 8 gold and 5 silvers. You can share it with your friends." Durst notes the assortment filing into the Ogre with a smile. "Ah, tonight is going to be a good night."




"Yes, two bottles. also for a room for the night too and a meal How much for all of that?" He is told 9 gold and 2 silvers, " Here is 10 gold, keep the change."

[sblock=stat block] spent 10 old[/sblock]


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 14, 2015)

Kisep has followed the others into The Felled Ogre and enjoys himself by listening to the friendly banter and observing the people. 

"I heard a story too," the kenku unexpectedly remarked to his new friends. "But this one is absolutely true. Do you want to hear it?"


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 14, 2015)

JustinCase said:


> Kisep has followed the others into The Felled Ogre and enjoys himself by listening to the friendly banter and observing the people.
> 
> "I heard a story too," the kenku unexpectedly remarked to his new friends. "But this one is absolutely true. Do you want to hear it?"



Vak'tiel looks over curiously, "I'm always interested in hearing a good story."


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 14, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> "I can't deny the truth in that




 "It's funny how simple the truth can be."



Scott DeWar said:


> "Is that as easy as herding beagles?" A look is on the Elvin wizard -warrior's face that seems to instill serenity.
> 
> "if one's purpose is to stop a great evil, then the purpose is worthy, just don't cheat the workers of their worthy wages,"




 "Herding beagles, that's another story in itself."

 "My sister had a pair of them.  One of them had the attention span of a gnat, but cripse, no gopher was safe."

 "The other, was obsessed with the small red ball we made.  She used to throw it for days on end."



Knightfall said:


> *Borya:*
> 
> "Never give up hope cousin, Wilie says. "I promise I will help you finder her."
> 
> "When I'm done for the night, I will come and get you. Don't eat and drink too much. Marcie will want to feed you, a lot."




"I will ensure we will eat heartily when we return", Borya said with  a smile.



JustinCase said:


> Kisep has followed the others into The Felled Ogre and enjoys himself by listening to the friendly banter and observing the people.
> 
> "I heard a story too," the kenku unexpectedly remarked to his new friends. "But this one is absolutely true. Do you want to hear it?"




"Naturally.  I'm running out of stories." Borya said with a cheeky grin.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 14, 2015)

"Please Kisep, what is your story?"


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 15, 2015)

kinem said:


> Sarten is by no means a 'lightweight' kobold - he's a healthy 43 pounds - but since most of the drinks are of a generous size, he chooses the Brin Zwiesher's Ale. "Well met, Durst. What do you have in the way of fresh raw meat?"
> 
> He looks around at the décor and the crowd. The ogre head seems in poor taste at best, but the dragonborn he regards almost as large kobolds, which puts him back at ease a bit.



"Here at the Ogre we tend to serve cooked meat, my friend," Durst answers. "Of course, you're not my first kobold customer, so I can obliged you with something I call blue raw beef. A partially frozen cut that's been heated on the spit but not truly cooked. Will that do? I don't have anything truly fresh."

He notes Sarten's displeasure at the ogre's head. "The beast didn't give me much of a choice when it tried to take my head. Killing it brought me some fame, so it became the centerpiece of the inn." Durst raises his steel gauntlet over his head and calls out to his patrons. "To the The Felled Ogre!"

"To the Ogre!" The gathered crowd salutes Durst and then raise their glasses in the direction of the pickled head.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm going to give Durst 2 full gold for my meal, room, and whiskey and let him keep the change


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 15, 2015)

Chuckfar said:


> When he enters the inn, he will agree to have a drink with vak'tiel. Cal will also give the large gentleman 6 gold pieces for food and a room and drinks for the night for him and his friends after the free bottle.



"It's going to be quite the night, indeed!" Durst takes Cal's coins with a smile and bear hug. "Aileen! Our best fare for our new guests! Lets put out a banquet!



Trogdor1992 said:


> "I am one of the people he's been expecting, I'll pay for a second bottle of Hammer Hand as well."



Durst runs into the back and brings out several bottles for all. There are bottles of Hammer Hand and Goldsberry. He pours out mugs of Brin Zwiesher's Ale for each of the group.

The server who ran outside comes back in and gives the thumbs up to Durst. The big man nods and pulls out a large bottle of something from behind the bar. "I'm going to upgrade that bottle Wilie promised you all. I've been saving this for a special event. Now is as good a time as any. I won this from a mamluk from Zakhara. I'm not sure what it is," he looks at it. "It's blue."

He uncorks the bottle and pours himself a half-shot. He drinks it down and his face turns red. "By the gods!" With a laugh he brings the bottle over and places it in front of Vak'tiel. He has his server, a man he calls Camson, push several tables together for the group. He disappears into the back. The smell of the kitchen wafts into the room.

Durst comes back along with a tough yet svelte woman who is nearly as tall as Durst. They bring out an assortment of foods. There are fresh white bread loaves, cooked bacon and eggs, roasted beef and roasted chicken, full-grain bread loaves, and a hearty meat stew. The assortment fills the table. Aileen also brings in fresh goat milk.

He brings a large bowl of raw eggs for Sarten, if he so chooses. "Just break 'em in the stew. It's a favorite of Dongar's." Durst points over to the largest dragonborn in the room. "He also likes to put one in huge glass of Hammer Hand and drink it all down at once with some special hot sauce I procured from an Indjiran trader."

Dongar looks at Sarten with a toothy grin, which Sarten knows is meant as a challenge of honor.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 15, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> I'm going to give Durst 2 full gold for my meal, room, and whiskey and let him keep the change



Durst passes all the coins to his wife who takes it all into the back, away from prying eyes. She comes back with more food for the table including a full roasted chicken twice the size of the first.

"Eat and drink well," she says. "But don't be getting sick all over my floor."


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 15, 2015)

I'm going to have a glass of the blue liquor


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 15, 2015)

"Same here"  adds shrough. A smile grows on his face as he goes for a full shot A challenging grin turns into a huge smile aw he downs it in one gulp. "WHEW'!!  he exclaims , tears flowing down his cheeks, the smile  still stuck on his mouth. 

"good stuff'" he says, his voice horse from the burn of the liqueur. He slams the shot glass down with a thump.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 15, 2015)

In the common room sits a big cat-like humanoid with marking not unlike a tiger. His spike covered breastplate is of strange design, but marks him as a warrior of some sort as does the Halbred leaning next to him. His tail swishes behind him in agitation and his brow is furrowed as he stares at a familiar looking note on grey paper in his hands.


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 15, 2015)

*Kisep*

"There was once a noble samurai, a warrior of great honor and skill. His name was Corvus San Itsume and he was a kenku, like I am," Kisep starts his tale with the same eastern accent he used before. 

When only a few patrons appear to be listening, the bard loudly mimicks the sounds of two swords being unsheathed, one after another, and the sounds of battle erupt. This causes a great disturbance in the Inn, people looking for fighters to come bursting in, until it becomes clear the sounds are produced by a lone kenku, standing easily and non-threateningly near the bar. "The great and honorable samurai by the name of Corvus San Itsume was a master swordsman," Kisep continues, clearly enjoying the greater audience, "And he defeated many evil villains in the Eastern Lands. The people loved him, and so did the Emperor, who appointed him the head of his army and offered his daughter in marriage. However, the evil wu jen Yoringu, a powerful sorceror and advisor to the Emperor, had long coveted the hand of the princess, and had grown jealous of Corvus San Itsume."

"Tricking his rival, Yoringu lured the samurai to an ancient cave, filled with treasure and guarded by a foul monster called a naga. As Corvus San Itsume battled the fell beast, Yoringu cast a spell and collapsed the cave on top of them, nearly killing them." At this point, Kisep produces the sound of an earthquake or avalanche, and the noise fills the Inn. "Both Corvus and the naga were badly injured, but the monster was stuck under a fallen pillar. His honor demanding it, Corvus San Itsume pushed the pillar off the broken form of the naga and then the creature spoke, _'You have saved my life! In return, I will grant you one wish. What will it be?'_ Corvus, finding himself trapped in the collapsed cave, looked around. Far above, far beyond reach, a small gap between the rubble was visible, letting in the light of the distant stars. Remembering his bride-to-be, Corvus San Itsume turned to the naga and said,_ 'I wish for a way out of this cave.'_ "

Again, Kisep made a noise, but softer this time, mimicking the ethereal sounds that many who have not witnessed spellcasting, associate with magic; tiny little bell sounds and whisps of flute. "Behold, there was Corvus San Itsume, or rather, there were his armor and weapons, lying on the floor. From underneath, a raven stepped forth, cawing once and then taking flight, uneasily at first, but quickly learning, and out of the small gap in the ceiling flew Corvus San Itsume. He was too small to carry the gold or his gear, but he would return for them later. When he at last came to the Emperor and the princess, they did not recognize him and chased the bird from the castle with brooms. Heartbroken, Corvus fled to the location of the cave, only to find it vanished. Just one pebble remained, small and insignificant, and Corvus San Itsume took it with him in his beak. Having realized the truth of the evil Yoringu, the bird flew to the wu jen's house and knocked on the door, once, twice, thrice. Then he picked up the pebble and flew up towards the clouds, towards the moon and stars. When he was impossibly high up, Corvus looked down on the tiny figure of Yoringu, standing before his house, and let loose the small pebble."

There was silence in the Inn, as Kisep waited for the right moment. Then, unexpectedly, the raven familiar who had been quiet until now, cawed loudly from his shoulder, "Right on his head! Killing him dead!"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 15, 2015)

"That is the best way to deal with an evil being. And a most wonderfully excellent story." Then raising his voice a bit so he can be heard through out the bar, he asks, Now, is there there a bard present who cant top that with a better true story?"

If there are no takers on his challenge on be half of the kenku, the elf looks the kenku eye to eyes and holds out his hand in greeting, Shrough d'Aringier.  He then eyes the raven with curious suspicion


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 15, 2015)

"What a great story" says Vak'tiel as he refills his glass with more blue liquor


----------



## Chuckfar (Oct 16, 2015)

After feasting and having one shot of the Blue liquor (that is the only drink Cal will have.  He will spend his time eavesdropping and keeping an eye on his new found friends/companions) After Kisep finishes his story and after Shrough's enticement to any other bards Cal raises his empty glass and proclaims drunkenly that "I would love to hear another great story like the one we all just heard."

He will keep an keen eye out for any strange business or anything unusual conversations about strange things happening around here lately.  Also for any references to Willie or this S.H.  If nothing happens he will be the last to go upstairs for the night.  

 [MENTION=2012]Knightfall[/MENTION] If I need to make any checks please let me know or if you would like to roll them and let me know if I find anything out... Either way.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 16, 2015)

Scotley said:


> In the common room sits a big cat-like humanoid with marking not unlike a tiger. His spike covered breastplate is of strange design, but marks him as a warrior of some sort as does the Halberd leaning next to him. His tail swishes behind him in agitation and his brow is furrowed as he stares at a familiar looking note on grey paper in his hands.



Jagr has been staying at The Felled Ogre since he came to Bard's Gate. Durst has been a great host, and the meals have been great, for human-cooked food. Aujira and its exotic foodstuffs feels very far away. The city's Grocers Plaza has few options for traditional catfolk dishes. Jagr ate once at The Paasha's Pillow, but it didn't satisfy his palate. 

The Ogre seems to be in good spirits this night. Bards entertain the gathered assortment of _peoples_. Jagr notes that several rakastas eye him with looks that humans would call disgust. He knows the looks are more territorial than anything else. _"Stay away from my mate."_ This is what a drunk rakasta said to Jagr two nights ago, as the catfolk explored the Market District.

A commotion brings Jagr out of his reverie. Into the inn comes a motley group of peoples. At first, he isn't sure if they are all together or not. The firs two are an odd pair -- an elf and something, else. It has horns that curl up like an Ibixian's but there is something very otherworldly about the man. They are joined by another elf, similar to the first. There is a big human who speaks with a thick accent.The last two are as unique as the horned man. One is a small reptilian -- a kobold most likely. Aujira doesn't have any native kobolds, but Jagr has heard them described, so he's fairly certain he's looking at one. The last is, intriguing. He immediately knows it is a kenku. They are a common sight in Aujira, although they aren't native to the islands. Instead, they come from the Eastern Lands and are also known to travel through the Lands of Fate.

The newcomers pay a large sum of coin to Durst for rooms and food, which draws the eyes of several locals. Merchants not thieves, yet their eyes glint with avarice, regardless. Durst has his man Camson pull several tables together for them, and Durst's wife brings out a wide assortment of foodstuffs. Durst plies them with an exotic liquor that Jagr recognizes -- _Blue Torment_ -- after having a shot himself. It's a very hard liquor from the Land of Fate. Too much of it can kill a man. Jagr watched an Aujiran noble drink himself to death one night, not realizing the danger.

The kenku uses its natural abilities to draw the attention of the crowd. He tells a good story that enthralls those in the room that can understand the bird-man. One of the elves downs a large shot.The horned man pours himself more liquor, as well.

*OOC:* Catfolk and kenku rarely socialize. It's a predator-prey thing. Since they generally don't live in the same regions, contact is usually _uncomfortable_. (It is less so with kenku and other cat-like races.)


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 16, 2015)

After my second drink of blue liquor I will polish off my bottle of whiskey and head up to my room for the night


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 16, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> "What a great story" says Vak'tiel as he refills his glass with more blue liquor



"Hear! Hear!" Durst exclaims. He pours himself another shot of the blue liquor, filling it to the brim. He drinks it down in one gulp. "Ahhh!"

The big man seems to sworn and then grabs the table, "Gods, that's intense."

"Durst!" His wife nags. "Control yourself!"

"Away, fishwife!" The gathered crowd looks at Durst in shock. Aileen face is pained as Durst laughs and takes another shot. "Ahhh- ARRGGG!" Durst grabs at his throat and then his chest. "It burns!"

He falls unconscious on the floor.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 16, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> "Hear! Hear!" Durst exclaims. He pours himself another shot of the blue liquor, filling it to the brim. He drinks it down in one gulp. "Ahhh!"
> 
> The big man seems to sworn and then grabs the table, "Gods, that's intense."
> 
> ...



"I believe I've had enough of that" Vak'tiel says as he finishes his second drink of the blue liquor. "I'll stick to the whiskey from this point on" he says, drinking straight from the bottle.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2015)

Shrough will stop at the one shot, and drink the wine the rest of the night. 

spot: is anyone watching them?

Spot: 1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20


----------



## kinem (Oct 16, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> Durst comes back along with a tough yet svelte woman who is nearly as tall as Durst. They bring out an assortment of foods. There are fresh white bread loaves, cooked bacon and eggs, roasted beef and roasted chicken, full-grain bread loaves, and a hearty meat stew. The assortment fills the table. Aileen also brings in fresh goat milk.
> 
> He brings a large bowl of raw eggs for Sarten, if he so chooses. "Just break 'em in the stew. It's a favorite of Dongar's." Durst points over to the largest dragonborn in the room. "He also likes to put one in huge glass of Hammer Hand and drink it all down at once with some special hot sauce I procured from an Indjiran trader."
> 
> Dongar looks at Sarten with a toothy grin, which Sarten knows is meant as a challenge of honor.




Sarten replies "Another time, Durst. I may end up working tonight and should keep a clear head. Thanks for the eggs."

He takes some of the stew, and breaks open an egg to add to it. _Not bad._

Later, when Durst overdoses on the blue liquor, Sarten goes over and tries to see if the man is breathing properly. "Borya, perhaps he could use your help."

ooc: heal [roll0]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2015)

Jagr watches the newcomers with some interest. He even enjoys the Kenku's performance and thinks to himself, _I would not mind having such a bird in a cage for amusement._ At the arrival of the Blue Torment Jagr shakes his head,_ foolish, but it is not my place to interfere._ When his host hits the floor that is a different matter. He has been a good host and advised him well. 

Jagr rises and strides to the bar, but Sarten arrives first. The big cat stalks across the room and speaks in a surprisingly cultured and educated voice. "I know this liquor, Blue Torment, it is dangerously potent. I watched an Aujiran noble drink himself to death one night, not realizing the danger. I would help if I can. Durst has shown me hospitality." He pulls out a healer's bag and offers up some smelling salts.

OOC: Heal Check to aid another: 1D20+9 = [7]+9 = 16


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 16, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> "Hear! Hear!" Durst exclaims. He pours himself another shot of the blue liquor, filling it to the brim. He drinks it down in one gulp. "Ahhh!"
> 
> The big man seems to sworn and then grabs the table, "Gods, that's intense."
> 
> ...




"excuse me friends, I have an obligation to perform"

He head's over to the fallen nobleman only to run into the cat man already investigating the nobleman.

"What happened?"

[ooc  1d20 = 17 + 14 to give a +2 to the cat's heal check].

[if it is poison , resistance if I think it needs it, prayer if i think it needs the extra +1 to save]


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 16, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> Shrough will stop at the one shot, and drink the wine the rest of the night.
> 
> OOC: spot: is anyone watching them? | Spot: 1D20+2 = [18]+2 = 20



Shrough doesn't perceive that anyone in the room is paying too much attention to his or his new companions. Several fat merchants do become overly friendly after all the coin is passed to Durst for lodging and the food & drink. A rotund fellow tries to sell Cal and Vak'tiel "a nice piece of property in the Canal District," as Shrough overhears it.

When Durst falls unconscious, all eyes go to him. Shrough notes genuine concern for the big man. The man's wife covers her mouth in horror nd then runs over to Durst's side. She is soon weeping uncontrollably, as Sarten and Jagr work to help the fallen innkeeper. Camson grabs the bottle off the table and sniffs it. After nearly choking on the odor, he corks the bottle of Blue Torment takes it and places it on the bar. The barman moves to the doorway and calls out for the Market Watch.

"No one leaves," he orders. "Until we're sure what's going on here."


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 16, 2015)

"Well I had two shots of the stuff and I'm still stranding, must be not all of us can hold our drink"


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 16, 2015)

kinem said:


> Later, when Durst overdoses on the blue liquor, Sarten goes over and tries to see if the man is breathing properly. "Borya, perhaps he could use your help."






Scotley said:


> Jagr watches the newcomers with some interest. He even enjoys the Kenku's performance and thinks to himself, _I would not mind having such a bird in a cage for amusement._ At the arrival of the Blue Torment Jagr shakes his head,_ foolish, but it is not my place to interfere._ When his host hits the floor that is a different matter. He has been a good host and advised him well.
> 
> Jagr rises and strides to the bar, but Sarten arrives first. The big cat stalks across the room and speaks in a surprisingly cultured and educated voice. "I know this liquor, Blue Torment, it is dangerously potent. I watched an Aujiran noble drink himself to death one night, not realizing the danger. I would help if I can. Durst has shown me hospitality." He pulls out a healer's bag and offers up some smelling salts.



"Do you know anything else about it? What's in it?" Camson asks.



Shades of Eternity said:


> "excuse me friends, I have an obligation to perform"
> 
> He head's over to the fallen nobleman only to run into the cat man already investigating the nobleman.
> 
> "What happened?"



With Borya and Jagr's help, Sarten determines that the liquor seems to have a poisoning effect on humanoids. Durst is alive but unconscious. He will likely be fine as long as he doesn't drink any more of the liquor. He'll need some rest to purge the liquid from his body. Why it didn't hurt the others is a mystery.

*OOC:* Sarten's was the first heal check (22) and he gains two +2 aid another's from Jagr and Borya. So, the total is 26.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 16, 2015)

"get the man on the table." Borya says.  "get me some pillows."

[oos putting the man in the shock position as a temporary measure]

"Who could have done this?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 16, 2015)

Jagr stoppers the bottle and puts it in his bag for safety sake. "I do not believe that it was a poisoning in the classic sense, but instead that this liquor is very potent and contains dangerous substances by design. It is very dangerous. I am trying to remember what I've heard is in it..."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 16, 2015)

"I may be able to hold my liquer, but that stuff is rather potent. I am stopping at one out of concern. I will never willingly drink it again. I hope he yet lives."

Shrough pulls out a vial and offers it to the  . . .cat-person. 

"This is anti-toxin, I think it might help" *Give vial of anti-toxin to cat-man-thing*

+5 alchemical bonus on Fortitude saving throws against poison for 1 hour.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 17, 2015)

"I hope he lives as well, I've finally found a suitable place to drink and do not wish to begin that search anew."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 17, 2015)

Shades of Eternity said:


> "get the man on the table." Borya says.  "get me some pillows."
> 
> [ooc putting the man in the shock position as a temporary measure]



Several of the patrons come to Durst's aid. The big dragonborn named Dongar picks the man up carefully and puts him down on one of the tables. Aileen sends the stableboys upstairs to fetch pillows. She won't leave Durst's side. Soon there are half a dozen pillows on the table, being arranged by the patrons.



> "Who could have done this?"






Scotley said:


> Jagr stoppers the bottle and puts it in his bag for safety sake. "I do not believe that it was a poisoning in the classic sense, but instead that this liquor is very potent and contains dangerous substances by design. It is very dangerous. I am trying to remember what I've heard is in it..."



"Even so," replies Camson. "An incident report must be filed with the watch. If there is any more of this drink in Bard's Gate, a public notice must be posted about it."



Scott DeWar said:


> "I may be able to hold my liquer, but that stuff is rather potent. I am stopping at one out of concern. I will never willingly drink it again. I hope he yet lives."
> 
> Shrough pulls out a vial and offers it to the  . . .cat-person.
> 
> "This is anti-toxin, I think it might help" *Give vial of anti-toxin to cat-man-thing*



Jagr knows that the poison will likely work its way out of Durst's body by the morning, but the antitoxin could be helpful. At the very least, he's certain it won't hurt the innkeeper. He pours it down the man's throat. Durst gurgles as his body instinctively swallows. His breathing quickly improves and color returns to his checks. Soon the man is snoring loudly.

"Well, that's a good sign," Aileen sighs.

"Ur, more drink," Durst mumbles in his sleep then farts.

Half the room laughs while others shake their heads in disbelief. Dongar shakes Sarten's hand and slaps Borya on the back.

"We har very grateful to yous," the big dragon-man's says to Shrough. His accent is not local.

(Shrough can tell immediately that Dongar is likely from Yhimir or somewhere else around the western half of the Horse Lands.)


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 17, 2015)

"So, he lives"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 17, 2015)

Shrough puts his hand out and shrugs, "My name is Shrough. I didn't know what was going on and I kind like this place and people. Couldn't let a good person go, especially like that.

What is your name?"


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 17, 2015)

"What's all this now?" a _large_ dwarf asks at the door to the inn. He is dressed in the style of the Market Watch.

"Sergeant Longmantle," Camson says. "It's good your here. Durst was poisoned by a drink that he procured from a foreigner. This rakasta here can tell you about the drink. He's encountered it before."

"This nice kobold and his friends helped heal him," Aileen says. She turns to Sarten, "Thank you, um, I'm sorry, I didn't get your name."

"Aye," Dongar says. "And hisss potion helped as well." Dongar slaps Shrough on the back. "Good alfi man!"

"Hmm, let me see that bottle," the sergeant asks.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 17, 2015)

"I drank a shot of that," Shrough mentions to the dwarf, "It definitely will slap you upside your head. Not to be taken lightly."


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 17, 2015)

"I drank two shots, but I have a habit of heavy drinking so perhaps that's why I still stand."


----------



## kinem (Oct 17, 2015)

"Good to meet you. I'm Sarten. Glad I could help." He greets those he has not yet met with a friendly handshake and bares his teeth to simulate a human smile.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 18, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> "I drank a shot of that," Shrough mentions to the dwarf, "It definitely will slap you upside your head. Not to be taken lightly."






Trogdor1992 said:


> "I drank two shots, but I have a habit of heavy drinking so perhaps that's why I still stand."



Longmantle inspects the glasses that were drunk from and the bottle in Jagr's possession. "I recognize this bottle. I was there the night that Durst won it from a man from Zakhara. I think his name was Ghadir. He was an ex-slave and well-trained warrior. He said it was potent but didn't mention anything about it being dangerous.

"So, you both had some and you feel fine. Odd that. Durst is a tough man. I can't see how this would hurt him more than the rest of you. This definitely requires an investigation." He looks at Jagr, "I'm going to take possession of this bottle and the glasses as well. I going to have Lady Mar take at look at them to see if there is more to this than a simple accident. Which glass did Durst drink from?"

"This one," Camson points to the glass.

The dwarven sergeant gathers up the glasses and places them in a small wooden box that Aileen pulls out from behind the bar. "Camson, I will need statements from everyone," he says. "Find out where everyone is staying in the city."

"I'll do my best," the barman replies.

"I need more than your best, Camson. Make sure." He looks at Shrough and Vak'tiel. "You two," Longmantle orders them. "I need you to come with me. I want Mar to take a look at both of you. Poisons often have a delayed effect." He looks at the glasses again. "There are four here. Who else?"


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 18, 2015)

"I'll come as it sounds like I've not much choice in the matter, just allow me to finish off my whiskey."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 18, 2015)

OOC: Oops. Missed this one.


Scott DeWar said:


> Shrough puts his hand out and shrugs, "My name is Shrough. I didn't know what was going on and I kind like this place and people. Couldn't let a good person go, especially like that.
> 
> What is your name?"



"Dongar of Ffelsal," the big dragonborn replies. "Moved here two summhars ago. When Durst wake, I will tell im that yhar helped."



kinem said:


> "Good to meet you. I'm Sarten. Glad I could help." He greets those he has not yet met with a friendly handshake and bares his teeth to simulate a human smile.



Aileen looks at Sarten with a smile. Then she gives him a big hug and peck on his head. "You are always welcome here, Sarten."

"Glad to me you, littleblood." Dongar replies in Draconic while shaking Sarten's hand. "You have quite the healer's touch. And if you ever need a good piece of ironwork, I'll cut you a deal. Anything for what you've done for Durst. He's a good friend. Hmm, more stew?"

Before Sarten can reply, Aileen runs to the back and brings two huge bowls of stew and breaks two eggs in each bowl. "Sit. Eat. It's on me." She hugs Sarten again and then, surprisingly, hugs Shrough as well.


----------



## Chuckfar (Oct 19, 2015)

Cal will tell the dwarven guard that he too had a shot of the potent blue liquor. He will ask his new friends to please be safe while they are away. And that they will hopefully return soon.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 19, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> "I'll come as it sounds like I've not much choice in the matter, just allow me to finish off my whiskey."



"You're not under arrest, but I don't want anyone else to fall over unconscious. News like this," he points to Durst. "It gets around."

He turns to Aileen. "As long as he is truly okay, you should get him upstairs to bed. Someone should keep an eye on him. I'll have Lady Mar come check on him after she's done her alchemical tests."



Chuckfar said:


> Cal will tell the dwarven guard that he too had a shot of the potent blue liquor. He will ask his new friends to please be safe while they are away. And that they will hopefully return soon.



"Well, then you should come with me as well. Like I told your friend, no one is under arrest. I just want to make sure there isn't a delayed reaction. A simple examination by an alchemist won't be intrusive. If it helps, Lady Mar is a half-elf."


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 19, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> "You're not under arrest, but I don't want anyone else to fall over unconscious. News like this," he points to Durst. "It gets around."
> 
> He turns to Aileen. "As long as he is truly okay, you should get him upstairs to bed. Someone should keep an eye on him. I'll have Lady Mar come check on him after she's done her alchemical tests."
> 
> ...



"Well Cal, should we go with the man then?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 19, 2015)

"Dongar of Ffelsal, It is a pleasure and an honor to meet you and to be of assistance to your friend. I would say and chat longer, but the constables here require my presence for a statement."

Then to every one that would be interested, he waves goodbye and insure he will return soon.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 19, 2015)

Borya keeps watching his patient looking for clues to assist.


----------



## kinem (Oct 20, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> "Dongar of Ffelsal," the big dragonborn replies. "Moved here two summhars ago. When Durst wake, I will tell im that yhar helped."
> 
> Aileen looks at Sarten with a smile. Then she gives him a big hug and peck on his head. "You are always welcome here, Sarten."
> 
> ...




"Thank you, though that wasn't necessary. I just hope he recovers well and quickly." Sarten wasn't kidding about it not being necessary; one egg was enough for him, and what she'd brought seemed a bit much even for a human to eat.

To those leaving with the sergeant he says "Good luck. See you soon."

"Dongar, well met! I appreciate the offer. You appear to like it here, which I'm glad to see. Would you like some of the stew?"


----------



## Scotley (Oct 20, 2015)

Jagr offers up the bottle. "I have seen this back in my homeland. The main ingredient is a type of benign flower petal that produces a sweet taste when cooked. The rest of the ingredients are mainly intense herbs, as well as raw coconut. The dangerous ingredient is some kind of root that is toxic to eat -- nearly instant death. The name escapes me. When cooked, crushed, and filtered through liquid, it is less toxic but still dangerous. It is quite strong, so when mixed with alcohol, it has quite the punch. The flower petal is added to hide the root's acidic smell. The drink itself is often used as a test for young warriors or given to an enemy in attempt to kill them on the sly. It is not unexpected that some could drink it with only intoxication while another who drank more might become ill as Durst did. He did drink more than the others I believe. Still I would be in your debt for you inquiry into the matter. Durst has been a good host and I would not see him ill treated." His voice is rich and thickly accented of some distant exotic land. His grasp of the language is adequate, but clearly he is not a native speaker. 

He takes the offered hand in his large furry one. "I am Jagr Misthunter, currently residing in this establishment. I thank you all for your timely assistance. Are you residents of this Bardsgate? I need to find a man, Wilie at the Market Bridge. Since my host seems to be stable I would seek him now."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 20, 2015)

> "Hmm, let me see that bottle," the sergeant asks.





Scotley said:


> Jagr offers up the bottle. "I have seen this back in my homeland. The main ingredient is a type of benign flower petal that produces a sweet taste when cooked. The rest of the ingredients are mainly intense herbs, as well as raw coconut. The dangerous ingredient is some kind of root that is toxic to eat -- nearly instant death. The name escapes me. When cooked, crushed, and filtered through liquid, it is less toxic but still dangerous. It is quite strong, so when mixed with alcohol, it has quite the punch. The flower petal is added to hide the root's acidic smell. The drink itself is often used as a test for young warriors or given to an enemy in attempt to kill them on the sly. It is not unexpected that some could drink it with only intoxication while another who drank more might become ill as Durst did. He did drink more than the others I believe. Still I would be in your debt for you inquiry into the matter. Durst has been a good host and I would not see him ill treated." His voice is rich and thickly accented of some distant exotic land. His grasp of the language is adequate, but clearly he is not a native speaker.



The watch sergeant listens to Jagr's words carefully. "That information will help Lady Mar greatly. It was good that you were here. I may have more questions for you later. If you feel the need to travel on, speak to Camson first, so he can send you my way before you leave the city. Enjoy you stay in Bard's Gate."



Trogdor1992 said:


> "Well Cal, should we go with the man then?"






Scott DeWar said:


> "Dongar of Ffelsal, It is a pleasure and an honor to meet you and to be of assistance to your friend. I would say and chat longer, but the constables here require my presence for a statement."
> 
> Then to every one that would be interested, he waves goodbye and insure he will return soon.



Longmantle waits for Vak'tiel to finish off his whiskey and then leads Cal, Shrough, and the tiefling along the edge of the Grand Plaza until they come to a fine two-story shop. The sign reads Mar's Magical Poultices in the darkened window. The shop is obviously closed for the night but candle light flickers through a shuttered window. The sun has set completely and a chill fills the night air. 

Sergeant Longmantle bangs a mailed fist on the shops door and then steps back to look up at the window. He waits two minutes before banging on the door again and calling up to the window, "Mar! It's Thudun!"

"Not now," Cal and the others hear through the shutters. "I'm... busy."

"Is Helman up there again?" Longmantle sighs. "What am I saying, of course he is."

"That's none of your business," the feminine voice mocks.

"Mar, this is an official request, by my beard! Durst drank some weird liquor that poisoned him! Now get your skinny butt down here!"

Cal and Shrough note several _low elven_ swearwords before the shutters open. Light spills out on to the street. An aged yet attractive half-elven woman steps into the window and glares down at the sergeant. The woman is dressed in nearly nothing and is covered in intricate tattoos. "You better be on the level or I'm going to hurt you!"

"Mar!" the sergeant looks up and down the square before waving at her to back inside "Put something on, by the stones of my kin!"

"I've seen your stones, and you've seen much more than this," Mar laughs. Several onlookers note her in the window. She gets several hoots and cat-calls. She blows several of them kisses and then follows it up with an obscene gesture.

"Mar! This is not the Canal District!" Longmantle bellows. "I will have you arrested!"

"You're such a prude," Mar sighs. She closes the shutters. Several minutes later she is opening the door of the shop. She is bundled in a robe and a shawl. Helman stands behind her buckling his belt. As he leaves, Mar bends down and gives him a kiss, "Later, sweetie."

Longmantle's face is as red as Vak'tiel's skin.

Helman sees Cal and the others and looks like he's going to say a friendly hello. Then he looks at Longmantle's face and scurries out of the shop and back across the plaza to his bar.

"Hells to that little Lothario," the sergeant says through gritted teeth.

"Stop being a jealous old goat," Mar flicks his white beard before motioning for them all to step inside.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 20, 2015)

Vak'tiel looks to Caldrin and says "Boy am I glad my skin is already red."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 20, 2015)

As he is Politely shown the door, Shrough snags the wine bottles he had purchased, in case he gets thirsty at the precinct.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 20, 2015)

> He [Longmantle] turns to Aileen. "As long as he is truly okay, you should get him upstairs to bed. Someone should keep an eye on him. I'll have Lady Mar come check on him after she's done her alchemical tests."





Shades of Eternity said:


> Borya keeps watching his patient looking for clues to assist.



Aileen asks Dongar to carry Durst upstairs, and she asks Borya to watch over her husband. Dongar lifts the snoring innkeeper up and easily carries him up the stairs with Sylnry leading the way. Once upstairs, Borya notes that inn has a nice cozy feel to it. It reminds him of home. Dongar leads them to the far end of the inn. A closed door opens up to the outside of the building and then up a short set of stairs to another door. Sylnry lets them in and Dongar puts Durst into a big bed.

Dongar shakes Borya's hand before heading down back to the common room. Sylnry puts wood on a smouldering fire and then asks Borya if he needs anything before going back to her work.



kinem said:


> "Thank you, though that wasn't necessary. I just hope he recovers well and quickly." Sarten wasn't kidding about it not being necessary; one egg was enough for him, and what she'd brought seemed a bit much even for a human to eat.



"Well, I did mean for one bowl to be for, Dongar. He has quite the appetite too." Aileen remarks. "I didn't think you were that hungry."

Sarten watches as Dongar carries Durst up the stairs. The big dragonborn is gone for only a few minutes.



> "Dongar, well met! I appreciate the offer. You appear to like it here, which I'm glad to see. Would you like some of the stew?"



When he returns, he sits with Sarten and eats the second bowl of stew. "So, tell me, littleblood, what brings you to Bard's Gate? You don't look like a merchant, so I'm guessing you're an treasure seeker of some kind. We get lots of those here in the city."


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 21, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> Aileen asks Dongar to carry Durst upstairs, and she asks Borya to watch over her husband. Dongar lifts the snoring innkeeper up and easily carries him up the stairs with Sylnry leading the way. Once upstairs, Borya notes that inn has a nice cozy feel to it. It reminds him of home. Dongar leads them to the far end of the inn. A closed door opens up to the outside of the building and then up a short set of stairs to another door. Sylnry lets them in and Dongar puts Durst into a big bed.
> 
> Dongar shakes Borya's hand before heading down back to the common room. Sylnry puts wood on a smouldering fire and then asks Borya if he needs anything before going back to her work.




Borya sits by his bedside and prays.  

His normally jovial mood goes solomn, as if he was remembering something very painful but taking it in stride.

slowly the prayer beads are swayed over the patient as if there was more then a simple poisoning at stake.

(if anybody wants rp potential, barge into the room)


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 23, 2015)

*Lady Mar's shop:*


Scott DeWar said:


> As he is Politely shown the door, Shrough snags the wine bottles he had purchased, in case he gets thirsty at the precinct.



Shrough soon find himself not at a precinct, but at an alchemist's shop. He watches the conversation between the sergeant and Lady Mar and notes the onlookers that call out to her. The half-elven woman's openness annoys Longmantle. She comes down to open the door, and the halfling named Helman, Wilie's friend, leaves while giving Shrough a knowing wink and a smile.



Trogdor1992 said:


> Vak'tiel looks to Caldrin and says "Boy am I glad my skin is already red."



Lady Mar ushers the trio of adventurers into hr shop, which seems typical for an alchemist. Her business seems to be salves and balms designed for those seeks cures to what ails them. There are long tables filled with vials of unknown liquids, aromatic soaps, strange-looking talismans, and pouches of what smells more like incense than curatives. Two large counters sits against the back of the shop with a gap in between that leads to a curtained doorway. Several other counters are arranged together in a square in the center of the shop. One of the counters is shorter than the others, which allows Lady Mar to slip into the open space in the center. Longmantle places the bottle and glasses in front of her.

"This is what Durst drank," the sergeant says.

Lady Mar takes the bottle and pous some of it into a tube. She swishes it around for several minutes and then pours it back into the bottle. She takes up one of the glasses and note that there is still a small bit of the liquid in it. She uses a finger to dab some of it on her tongue, tasting it, before spitting it out back into the glass.

"Feverroot," she says. "I'm fairly certain. It's quite toxic on its own." She pulls a bottle of something from behind the counter, uncorks it, drinks a big gulp, and then places it on the counter. "Give Durst some of this. It will purge him of the root, although it won't cure the painful hangover he's going to have. How much did he drink?"

"I'm not sure, more than they did," the sergeant replies. He motions to the adventurers.

"How much did you all have?" Mar asks.

[sblock="For Shrough"]Shrough sees little that would make Lady Mar a true sage of the arcane arts. He does see several interesting looking potion bottles locked up in a cabinet behind the main counter. Some are filled with a light blue liquid while the others have a strange purple-black misty-like substance stoppered in them.[/sblock]


----------



## Chuckfar (Oct 23, 2015)

Cal will reply"I have only had one shot of that liquor.  I feel fine, I think! It seems that it really only had that affect on Durst.  Do you think there may be any other side effects to this stuff?"


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 23, 2015)

*The common room of The Felled Ogre:*
After the sergeant leaves with Cal, Vak'tiel and Shrough and Dongar carries Durst upstairs (with Borya keeping an eye on Durst), the mood in the Ogre lightens. Aileen is tasked with doing her duties, as well as playing host. Camson handles the bar while Sylnry the gnome handles any special requests for those staying at the inn as guests. A few locals head home while others curl up next to a long hearth that warms the room even with the inn's front door wide open. The sun has completely set outside and a chill pushes against the warmth.

While Sarten sits, talks, and eats with Dongar, one of the local bards tries to 'one up' Kisep's tale, but he is booed out of the place. In truth, he was so drunk that all he did was slur his words and fall down a few times. Two members of the Market Watch scoop him up outside and _escort_ him home. A large woman calls out to Kisep, "Tell us another tale, birdman." A lute player with some skill tries to encourage Kisep to spin a tall tale by providing a quiet background tune.

Jagr stands nearby his hand outstretched in the direction of no one in particular. (Kisep is sure he heard the catman mention something about a note and Wilie.) Dongar notices Jagr as well, and he motions for the catfolk to sit down. "Come, come, furry one. Sit and eat with us." He speaks to Jagr in Draconic. "There is plenty." Dongar then lends his support for Kisep to tell another tale; he even flips the kenku an oval, silver coin. "Beeh bolhd," he encourages in broken Bravatin.

Just then, Wilie enters through the inn's open door. He notes that not all of the _heroes_ are present, which seems to make him glum. He walks up to Sarten and asks, "Where is Borya? I though he and the others would all be here. I brought the note I received. I thought it might give you all a clue as to why you've been brought here by this S.H. fellow, whoever he is." Wilie produces a medium-sized piece of parchment from his pocket, unfolds it, and puts it down in front of Sarten.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 23, 2015)

*At Durst's Bedside:*


Shades of Eternity said:


> Borya sits by his bedside and prays.
> 
> His normally jovial mood goes solomn, as if he was remembering something very painful but taking it in stride.
> 
> slowly the prayer beads are swayed over the patient as if there was more then a simple poisoning at stake.



Borya notes that the room has another bed in an alcove away from the door. He can hear breathing and then a faint whisper. "He's a wizard." The voice is childlike. The room is dimly lit but he can see two sets of eyes looking at him, although he can't make out their features. Then, one pair of eyes sits up and pulls over a small blanket. Soon little feet of a small boy are padding across the room. He climbs up onto the big bed and looks at Borya and the at Durst.

"Are you hear to place a ward on my pa? Wrinkle says you look like a mage." He motions to the other set of eyes to come forward. Borya can see a small head shaking 'no' in the shadows of the alcove. The boy sighs and cuddle up next to his father, waiting for Borya to reply. 

*OOC:* Is Borya casting a spell?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 23, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> *Lady Mar's shop:*
> 
> Shrough soon find himself not at a precinct, but at an alchemist's shop. He watches the conversation between the sergeant and Lady Mar and notes the onlookers that call out to her. The half-elven woman's openness annoys Longmantle. She comes down to open the door, and the halfling named Helman, Wilie's friend, leaves while giving Shrough a knowing wink and a smile. Lady Mar ushers the trio of adventurers into hr shop,  . . . . .edit . . . . . . Longmantle places the bottle and glasses in front of her.
> 
> ...




"I myself had only one full shot as well, but I have been drinking wine so it may have diluted the liqueur." He pulls out a vial of anti toxin, " I already gave him a vial of this, Anti-Toxin> It had an immediate positive effect." He takes a swig of the partial bottle of wine, still a couple of good swigs left, not to mention the second bottle. "Pardon me, I have no glass to enjoy the berry wine I had bought at the felled ogre.

Please tell me, what did you take a swig of Lady Ma?" His gaze wanders to just behind her and he tries to identify what is in the locked chest.

see ooc thread


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 24, 2015)

"I had two shots of the stuff, but that was between two bottles of whiskey. Perhaps for once my heavy drinking has saved me."


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 24, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> *At Durst's Bedside:*
> 
> Borya notes that the room has another bed in an alcove away from the door. He can hear breathing and then a faint whisper. "He's a wizard." The voice is childlike. The room is dimly lit but he can see two sets of eyes looking at him, although he can't make out their features. Then, one pair of eyes sits up and pulls over a small blanket. Soon little feet of a small boy are padding across the room. He climbs up onto the big bed and looks at Borya and the at Durst.
> 
> ...




OOC mostly acting as a vigil, and keeping an eye on his condition.  however, spells are in standby in case something wacky happens.

Borya's eyes smile as does the rest of him. 

"Your papa is just resting.  Nothing serious, but I'm praying for him.  

"What is your name?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 24, 2015)

"Heh, That stuff packed a wallop that felt like a giant had walloped me. I suspect, the whiskey simply diluted it like the wine did for me." Shrough smiles and chuckles.


----------



## kinem (Oct 24, 2015)

"You could say I'm a treasure seeker. Just trying to earn my share of fame and fortune. I'm sure I'll find good use for it when the time comes. What about you guys?" Sarten chats with Dongar and Jagr while they all eat.



Knightfall said:


> *The common room of The Felled Ogre:Just then, Wilie enters through the inn's open door. He notes that not all of the heroes are present, which seems to make him glum. He walks up to Sarten and asks, "Where is Borya? I though he and the others would all be here. I brought the note I received. I thought it might give you all a clue as to why you've been brought here by this S.H. fellow, whoever he is." Wilie produces a medium-sized piece of parchment from his pocket, unfolds it, and puts it down in front of Sarten.*



*

"Borya is looking after Durst, who fell ill when he drank some exotic beverage. The Sergeant told the others who drank it to come with him, to make sure they're all right.

I am curious as to what kind of job we're being offered. Let's take a look at this clue of yours."

Sarten reads the note, then passes it to Jagr.*


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 25, 2015)

Kisep appreciates that several people request another of his tales, and he turns to Aileen before starting. "Could I earn my stay for the night and something to eat and drink with my performance?"

When the kenku hears the other minstrel start a song to accompany his story, he begins. "Not very long ago, I was travelling the trade route between my native lands in the east, and the realm of the genie kings. As the night began to fall, I hurried to get myself to an inn much like this one, but in the wild outdoors with danger all around. I could hear wolves and other threats in the darkness, nearing fast, as I finally arrived at the Inn Of Broken Bottles. The innkeeper, a huge man called Ivar Bloodbeard who must've had some giant blood, greeted me warmly as he casually picked up his heavy crossbow, walked outside and shot down a massive white wolf. 'He was after you,' the innkeeper explained before dragging the dead thing inside and locking the door."

"After delivering me my meal, he set to work on the wolf, removing its pelt to fashion into a warm cloak for himself, the fangs to sell to a maker of necklaces and rings, and the meat to be fed to his pet cats Felix, Neelix and Bob. It was not until I saw his three cats that I understood his reasoning; they were large, human-sized creatures with intelligent eyes and ferocious appetites. It was very unnerving how they looked at me, with hungry gazes and big teeth. I am sure you know the typical relationship between cats and birds, so as I ate my meal, a very juicy and fattening stew, I couldn't help but wonder if I was being held captive so I could be catfeed when the wolfmeat ran out."

"Three days passed, and I watched the pile of meat diminish rapidly, but every time I brought up the subject of leaving, Ivar graciously persuaded me to stay 'just another night' before presenting me with another delicious meal. Besides, I was the only guest and not many people came to the Inn anymore. I dared not ask when the last visitor was here, or what fate happened upon him."

"That night, another visitor came knocking. Ivar came to the door with his crossbow and a bad temper from being rudely wakened from a pleasant dream, but a big grin came to his bearded face upon seeing who his newest guest was. It was a frail kenku, like myself, calling himself So High and claiming to be a mighty adventurer and liberator of all who are not free. His pockets were overflowing with coins and gems, which Ivar readily and greedily accepted in return for a bed and a meal. When the innkeeper was busy in the kitchen, So High winked at me and said that he was a wizard and a bounty hunter, and both Ivar and his cats were on his list. He confirmed my suspicions about their plan to eat me, and requested my assistance in their capture. Not being much of a fighter, I doubted my usefulness, but agreed nonetheless."

"He called out to Ivar that he had heard stories about his cats, and could he see the creatures for himself? Sure enough, Felix and Neelix came trodding into the room, walking up to So High, so close he could count the veins in their green and yellow eyes. Felix opened his mouth, showing his great fangs, and just when I was about to warn him, the great cat disappeared into the magical pouch on So High's belt. Before anyone realized what happened, the wizard had caught Neelix in the same pouch."

"With a great roar, Ivar Bloodbeard grabbed a huge twoheaded axe from behind the counter and charged towards the kenku mage. This was my cue! Grabbing my trusted whip," and Kisep unties his whip from around his waist to demonstrate, "I wrap the end around the innkeepers foot, tripping him to the ground. However, his weight pulls me down as well, sliding perilously close to Ivar and his axe. I behold, with terrible slowness, the sharp metal rushing towards my face. So close that a feather on my head is cut in twain, when Ivar disappears. The grinning face of So High replaces it, saying, 'We got them. Nice work, partner.' "

"Helping me up from the floor, he looks around. 'Quite the nasty gang, huh?' I thank him, several times, before realizing something. 'Where's the third cat? Where is Bob?' At that moment, laughter erupts from behind the counter, and a feline voice says, 'I'll not be caught that easily, bird!' A strange sound followed, and we rushed around the bar, too late to catch Bob and his magical teleportation. We never found him again, although I have since discovered that many catpeople are actually goodhearted, friendly folk. My friend So High occassionally drops me a note, usually asking my opinion on a specific cat."

Looking directly at Jagr now, Kisep produces his note from the mysteriou S.H. and motions for the catfolk to step forward. "So I assume the note you carry, my feline friend, is from So High, too? Because fear not, your actions today have proven your good heart already, to me and to all those present."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 25, 2015)

*Lady Mar's shop:*


Scott DeWar said:


> "I myself had only one full shot as well, but I have been drinking wine so it may have diluted the liqueur." He pulls out a vial of anti toxin, " I already gave him a vial of this, Anti-Toxin> It had an immediate positive effect." He takes a swig of the partial bottle of wine, still a couple of good swigs left, not to mention the second bottle. "Pardon me, I have no glass to enjoy the berry wine I had bought at the felled ogre.
> 
> Please tell me, what did you take a swig of Lady Ma?" His gaze wanders to just behind her and he tries to identify what is in the locked chest.



"The antitoxin you gave him likely healed him of the worst effects of the drink. I doubt he'll need this now." She holds up the bottle. "It is a concoction of my own devising. Not a true antitoxin but it helps to purge the blood of harmful effects. There is a touch of magic to how it works."



Trogdor1992 said:


> "I had two shots of the stuff, but that was between two bottles of whiskey. Perhaps for once my heavy drinking has saved me."





Scott DeWar said:


> "Heh, That stuff packed a wallop that felt like a giant had walloped me. I suspect, the whiskey simply diluted it like the wine did for me." Shrough smiles and chuckles.



"More likely there was something else in liquor that had an effect on him that you three are immune to. I've never known Durst to complain about flowers or weeds in the spring, but it's possible he had a severe reaction to one of the ingredients that would be benign for you or me," she looks at the sergeant. "Ask Aileen if there is anything he can't eat or drink. It would be something that makes him break out in hives or causes him severe discomfort in his belly."

She steps out from behind the counter after placing the bottle back in its place. "Let me take a look at each of you just to be sure." She starts with Vak'tiel by checking his forearms and eyes. She runs her hands over his horns looking for any blemishes on his skin. Vak'tiel feels like he's being mothered. Then she moves on to Shrough checking each of the same things but instead of horns, she runs her fingers through the elf man's hair. "Hmm, a bit greasy," she says. "I have something that will clean that right up." She sniffs at his arms and chest before moving on to Cal. She spends a great deal of time looking him over. She sniffs at him as well.

"You all should be fine. Whatever was in the drink hasn't had any effect. I would recommend a bath of each of you, however." She wrinkles up her nose. "Durst likely has an _alerji_ to one of the ingredients. The antitoxin acted as counter-reagent."

"So, he'll be fine," the sergeant sighs.

"That is my guess," Mar replies. "Tell Aileen that I will come see him in the morning. She should have someone watch him tonight and check his body for any sign of hives or a rash." She gathers up a small herb bundle from one of the tables and takes a small vial out of small, locked cabinet siting on the back counter. "If so, she should have him drink this chamomile tea with a drop of this in it."

She hands the items to Longmantle. "I'll add this to the Market Watch's standard bill for the week."

[sblock="For Shrough"]Knowledge (arcana) check: There are many smaller cabinets placed around the room. Most of them have wood and glass doors fitted with small keyholes. The one that Mar takes the vial out of is filled with a wide assortment of such vials. Distilled herbs and minerals, most likely. The cabinet with the potion bottles in it is larger than the others. Shrough is certain he sees low-level healing potions (no higher than 3rd-level spells), as well as a few potions that enhance the body (like bull's strength or cat's grace). There are also several empty poison bottles clearly marked with skulls. The bottles with the misty liquid in them are a mystery to him.

Shrough notes a fine robe hanging on a hook near the curtained doorway. It is covered in a pattern of eyes, ears, and grinning mouths. It is bit unnerving to look at. The eyes seem to stare back at him. As well, he notes a rather large cat sitting in the far corner of the shop. It is the size of a dog and sits quietly with its eyes fixed on Lady Mar. It notes Shrough looking at him and quickly moves into the shadows. Now only its eyes are visible glowing in the candlelight. Shrough is positive the cat is a familiar.[/sblock]


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 25, 2015)

"Are we headed back to the inn then?"


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 25, 2015)

*The common room of the Felled Ogre:*


kinem said:


> "You could say I'm a treasure seeker. Just trying to earn my share of fame and fortune. I'm sure I'll find good use for it when the time comes. What about you guys?" Sarten chats with Dongar and Jagr while they all eat.



"I fancied myself a treasure seeker in my youth, but I found I had no stomach for fighting monsters," Dongar says. "Fought a web of giant spiders once. It gave me the shakes. I'm now happy making coin with my forge."



> "Borya is looking after Durst, who fell ill when he drank some exotic beverage. The Sergeant told the others who drank it to come with him, to make sure they're all right.




"Durst drank something that didn't agree with him? That sounds fishy. He's got a cast-iron stomach," Wilie says. Dongar nods in agreement. Wilie asks Aileen Borya and Durst are upstairs, "in the family room." She nods and Wilie excuses himself to check on Durst and his cousin. Aileen hands him a big bowl of stew for Borya before he heads upstairs.



> I am curious as to what kind of job we're being offered. Let's take a look at this clue of yours."






> Sarten reads the note, then passes it to Jagr.



The note is, surprisingly, written in Draconic. The same as Sarten's own note. The quill-strokes seem different, however. Not written by the same hand. The note reads as follows:

_"To Mr. Wilie, keeper of the Market Bridge in Bard's Gate,

I have a task for you of the utmost importance. In time, eight heroes will come to see you in Bard's Gate. They will not all arrive together although some of them might know each other. I cannot tell you why I've recruited them, but it should become clear once they have gathered together on the Market Bridge. A message will be delivered in a timely fashion once enough of them have gathered together.

I know there is a toll for using the bridge, so I have included 1 gold for each of them. That is a total of 8 gold plus another gold for your time regarding this matter. While it might be to your benefit to keep this information to yourself, I am not concerned with secrecy. Everything has already been set in motion and my enemies are unlikely to learn of these heroes before they are gathered. Once together, they will be a force to be reckoned with, of that I am sure.

Thank you for your help in this matter.

Sincerely, 

S.H.

p.s. Mr. Wilie, you an I have never met, so do not concern yourself with trying to put a name to my initials."_

The message is written clearly and without any hesitation. Sarten can tell the writer is highly intelligent and speaks like most human mages he's dealt with in his life. Just as he is about to hand the note to Jagr, the ink on the page glows and another postscript magically appears on the page.

_"Sarten, I am glad you have arrived safely. Please gather with the others on Market Bridge once more than six of you have arrived in Bard's Gate. You will receive directions that will guide you in the quest that must be completed. Please make sure Mr. Wilie is there as well. He can direct latecomers if the rest of you do not wish to wait."_

*OOC:* BTW, I use one of the black background themes here on EN World.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 25, 2015)

*Hammerhand family room:*


Shades of Eternity said:


> Borya's eyes smile as does the rest of him.
> 
> "Your papa is just resting.  Nothing serious, but I'm praying for him.
> 
> "What is your name?"



"Ninian," the boy replies. "Do you always smell like that?"

The boy holds his hand over his nose while he talks. Borya realizes he still smells of the road. A few moments later, Wilie enters the room carrying a heavy bowl of stew. The smell seems to act as a counter the dirt and sweat covering ther cleric's garments.

"Borya, here you are." Wilie sets the bowl on a side table next to the bed. "From Aileen. Her way of saying thank you. How is Durst?"

"The smelly man says he's going to be fine," Ninian says.

"Borya likes to sleep outside when he travels," Wilie says with a laugh. "It makes him feel closer to his ancestors." The halfling pulls up a small stool and sits down on the opposite side of the bed. "Now, Ninian, your mother would be very cross to know you're not sleeping."

"Aw, Wilie," the boy complains. "Wrinkle is awake."

"Wrinkle is not a little boy who needs his sleep."

Ninian gets off the bed and grumbles all the way back to his bed. The other small figure tucks him in and then steps out of the shadows. The creature is small, smaller than Wilie. Borya had assumed it had been sitting on the bed, but it is only a foot high. It had been standing on the bed. It is plump and leathery with tiny wings wrapped around it. It's color is that of the dusky shale deposits that exist in the high places of Borya's homeland.

"Borya, this is Wrinkle. He's a fremlin. Wrinkle, this is my cousin Borya."

The winged creature opens its wings and flaps over to land on the bed's heavy headboard. Wrinkle looks at Borya timidly before speaking. The little fremlin's voice sounds like the tiny bells that jingled the harnesses of the reindeer that pulls the sled that Borya rode in once as a child.

"Hello," Wrinkle says. "Thank you for taking care of Durst. He is a good man."

"It's not fair," Ninian mumbles from bed.

Wilie walks over to the other bed. "Go to sleep," he says with some authority. "I'll tell you all about it in morning. I promise." Wilie comes back and sits down.


----------



## kinem (Oct 26, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> *The common room of the Felled Ogre:*
> 
> "I fancied myself a treasure seeker in my youth, but I found I had no stomach for fighting monsters," Dongar says. "Fought a web of giant spiders once. It gave me the shakes. I'm now happy making coin with my forge."




Sarten tells him "Nothing wrong with that. Not everyone is cut out for a life of danger and adventure. I like the challenge. Of course, I prefer to fight with spells, not a sword."



Knightfall said:


> The message is written clearly and without any hesitation. Sarten can tell the writer is highly intelligent and speaks like most human mages he's dealt with in his life. Just as he is about to hand the note to Jagr, the ink on the page glows and another postscript magically appears on the page.
> 
> _"Sarten, I am glad you have arrived safely. Please gather with the others on Market Bridge once more than six of you have arrived in Bard's Gate. You will receive directions that will guide you in the quest that must be completed. Please make sure Mr. Wilie is there as well. He can direct latecomers if the rest of you do not wish to wait."_




"I don't think I've ever met this So High, but it looks like my reputation has preceded me. Well, it sounds like the matter can wait a little while more. Do you have any idea what it's about, Kisep?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 26, 2015)

"Please tell me Lady Mar, Are you an apothecary? I find your shop pleasantly intriguing." His own familiar, the fox, is outside, hiding under the steps to the inside of the shop. Shrough feels concern, which is sent back to the fox as safety. He waves his hands about himself, the grime sliding off into wisps of dissipating smoke. It is followed my a refreshing breeze about him that leaves a fresh scent like that of an apple orchard. His har cleans up quickly as well being now clean of grease and grime.

"Please forgive my manners as I had forgotten that it was a long day about town." He gives a disarming smile.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> *The common room of the Felled Ogre:*
> 
> "I fancied myself a treasure seeker in my youth, but I found I had no stomach for fighting monsters," Dongar says. "Fought a web of giant spiders once. It gave me the shakes. I'm now happy making coin with my forge."
> 
> ...




Jagr accepts Dongar's invitation to dine. Upon being approached about the note Jagr continues to speak in Draconic. "That is a most unusual note. Do you think that the writer guessed where it would arrive or is he somehow adding to the note because he can sense where it is and in who's hand it has been placed.?" Jarg takes up the note and says to it, "I Jagr am here as well and ready to know more." He shrugs wondering if their will be some response. "I have some skill as a hunter. What skills do the others possess. That might tell us something of what this S. H. has in mind."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 26, 2015)

JustinCase said:


> Kisep appreciates that several people request another of his tales, and he turns to Aileen before starting. "Could I earn my stay for the night and something to eat and drink with my performance?"



"Of course you may," Aileen replies. "Keep my patrons happy, and you can eat and sleep here tonight for free. If you do well, you can perform each night you wish to stay." She whispers to Kisep," The more they drink and eat, the better your room."



> When the kenku hears the other minstrel start a song to accompany his story, he begins. "Not very long ago, I was travelling the trade route between my native lands in the east, and the realm of the genie kings. As the night began to fall, I hurried to get myself to an inn much like this one, but in the wild outdoors with danger all around. I could hear wolves and other threats in the darkness, nearing fast, as I finally arrived at the Inn Of Broken Bottles. The innkeeper, a huge man called Ivar Bloodbeard who must've had some giant blood, greeted me warmly as he casually picked up his heavy crossbow, walked outside and shot down a massive white wolf. 'He was after you,' the innkeeper explained before dragging the dead thing inside and locking the door."
> 
> "After delivering me my meal, he set to work on the wolf, removing its pelt to fashion into a warm cloak for himself, the fangs to sell to a maker of necklaces and rings, and the meat to be fed to his pet cats Felix, Neelix and Bob. It was not until I saw his three cats that I understood his reasoning; they were large, human-sized creatures with intelligent eyes and ferocious appetites. It was very unnerving how they looked at me, with hungry gazes and big teeth. I am sure you know the typical relationship between cats and birds, so as I ate my meal, a very juicy and fattening stew, I couldn't help but wonder if I was being held captive so I could be catfeed when the wolfmeat ran out."
> 
> ...



The crowd in the Felled Ogre listens with great interest to Kisep's story. When he finishes, the crowd reacts well, overall. The dragonborn, Dongar, bangs his hands on the table appreciatively. Several of the Ogre's patrons come up to Kisep and shake his hand and few hand him coin as well.

*OOC:* Roll a Perform check for this story. The money Kisep gathers from the performance goes to the inn and will determine if he's earns enough for his room, food, and drink.


----------



## Scotley (Oct 26, 2015)

JustinCase said:


> Looking directly at Jagr now, Kisep produces his note from the mysteriou S.H. and motions for the catfolk to step forward. "So I assume the note you carry, my feline friend, is from So High, too? Because fear not, your actions today have proven your good heart already, to me and to all those present."




OOC: Sorry I totally missed this post earlier. 

Jagr produces his note. "I do carry such a note. I find your story of interest. A bird bounty hunter and catcher of cats would hire me? Most amusing. I would meet this 'So High' and know his mind. I did find insult in your insinuation that only 'many' Catfolk are goodhearted and friendly folk as if this were somehow unexpected. Is it my fault if many birdfolk are easy prey and tasty? I will meet this powerful wizard and bounty hunter and delay judgement on your insulting story for now. A birdfolk hunter might be most amusing. I will even buy you a drink and hear more of your own history should you be willing to give it." He extends a gracious paw and grins showing needle sharp feline teeth.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Oct 26, 2015)

*Hammerhand Family Room:*

<To Ninian>
"It's a pleasure to meet you Ninian, but good little boys sleep so they can rise like lions in the morning."

"If you do, I'll tell you the story of the reluctant werewolf and what shenanigans he got into."

<To Winkile>
Boyra looks down at the little Fremlin with a smile.

"Greetings, little Pooka."

<To cousin Willie>
"I'd imagine that you are the guardian of this house hold"

After some sort of response, he then turns to cousin Willie.

"I feel as if this is instrumental to what brings us all together."

"The gods have told me nothing yet, but is very suspicious behavior."

"What have you heard?"

OOC (honestly, going to have to recalibrate my spells for info gathering)


----------



## JustinCase (Oct 28, 2015)

Scotley said:


> OOC: Sorry I totally missed this post earlier.
> 
> Jagr produces his note. "I do carry such a note. I find your story of interest. A bird bounty hunter and catcher of cats would hire me? Most amusing. I would meet this 'So High' and know his mind. I did find insult in your insinuation that only 'many' Catfolk are goodhearted and friendly folk as if this were somehow unexpected. Is it my fault if many birdfolk are easy prey and tasty? I will meet this powerful wizard and bounty hunter and delay judgement on your insulting story for now. A birdfolk hunter might be most amusing. I will even buy you a drink and hear more of your own history should you be willing to give it." He extends a gracious paw and grins showing needle sharp feline teeth.




Kisep shakes Jagr's paw, although obviously uncomfortable. "Thank you, sir. Of course I did not mean to be insulting, and to be honest I do not know if my friend is indeed the one who has given us these notes. It would be a very remarkable coincidence for anyone else to have the same initials, however, and the same method of communication."

The kenku takes a seat next to Jagr before asking Aileen for a bowl of water. "A mug is not the easiest way to drink with a beak," he explains to the catfolk. "Allow me to introduce myself; I am Kisep, wandering bard, and this," he motions for the raven who is now finding a place to sit on one of the empty chairs nearby, "is Cousin Corvus. We are far from home, and I would think that you are, too, my feline friend."









*OOC:*




Knightfall said:


> *OOC:* Roll a Perform check for this story. The money Kisep gathers from the performance goes to the inn and will determine if he's earns enough for his room, food, and drink.



Perform (oratory) check: [roll0]


----------



## Scotley (Oct 29, 2015)

JustinCase said:


> Kisep shakes Jagr's paw, although obviously uncomfortable. "Thank you, sir. Of course I did not mean to be insulting, and to be honest I do not know if my friend is indeed the one who has given us these notes. It would be a very remarkable coincidence for anyone else to have the same initials, however, and the same method of communication."
> 
> The kenku takes a seat next to Jagr before asking Aileen for a bowl of water. "A mug is not the easiest way to drink with a beak," he explains to the catfolk. "Allow me to introduce myself; I am Kisep, wandering bard, and this," he motions for the raven who is now finding a place to sit on one of the empty chairs nearby, "is Cousin Corvus. We are far from home, and I would think that you are, too, my feline friend."
> 
> ...




"I appreciate your difficulty with the mug, my whiskers always get in the way too. And the handles are not really made to fit, but the brew is worth it." He smiles. "I am home now. I have chosen Bardsgate as my home. Where I once dwelt is indeed far far away, but today, I am home."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 29, 2015)

*Lady Mar's shop:*


Trogdor1992 said:


> "Are we headed back to the inn then?"



"There is little more I can offer you," Lady Mar replies. "Thudun, deary, let's let them get some rest, hmm?" She twirls the old dwarf's beard playfully.

Longmantle huffs with a smile. "I'm still on duty," he says to her quietly before looking at the trio. "You are discharged, gentlemen. Feel free to return to the Ogre. I have all the information I need for now."



Scott DeWar said:


> "Please tell me Lady Mar, Are you an apothecary? I find your shop pleasantly intriguing." His own familiar, the fox, is outside, hiding under the steps to the inside of the shop. Shrough feels concern, which is sent back to the fox as safety. He waves his hands about himself, the grime sliding off into wisps of dissipating smoke. It is followed my a refreshing breeze about him that leaves a fresh scent like that of an apple orchard. His hair cleans up quickly as well being now clean of grease and grime.
> 
> "Please forgive my manners as I had forgotten that it was a long day about town." He gives a disarming smile.



"That title is apt," she replies. "Although I dabble in a lot of different magical methods. I owe my skills to my bloodline." She watches Shrough as he casts his cantrip. She smiles and says, "Talented and polite. How nice. I'm always glad to meet fellow practitioners of the arcane."

She sidles right next to the sergeant and says into his ear. "When your shift is over, come back deary."

Sergeant Longmantle gives her a quick peck on the cheek and then ushers the trio of adventurers out of the shop. He tries to casually wave to Mar as she closes the door behind them. She blows him a kiss through the window. Longmantle then heads back towards The Felled Ogre.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 29, 2015)

Shrough has to hide a laugh in a cough and does so fairly well. He does not even try to hide the smile and sidelong glance at Sargent Longmantle though.

He spends the walk back in Idle conversation on the shop owner, Lady Mar, with Vak'tiel.

"As far as helpful folk go, She could become very valuable given her skill in potions."

Bluff to conceal chortle as cough
bluff: 1D20+2 = [15]+2 = 17


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 29, 2015)

[MENTION=6801163]Chuckfar[/MENTION] [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION]

"So are we all headed back to the inn then? I wouldn't mind getting a couple more drinks in me after all of that. I'm also curious how the innkeeper might be faring."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 29, 2015)

"Here try a swig of this. Yes, we need to return back. Shall we, then?" he passes the bottle of wine he had been drinking from. It is a light and sweet berry wine, Blackberry by the taste of it.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 29, 2015)

Vak'tiel takes a swig of the wine and passes it back. "No offense but that was not made for the likes of me. I had forgot you elves like your drink weak and fruity."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 29, 2015)

"Well, getting hammered by strong drink will get you places you  may not want to be. Like  prison or dead or poisoned and near death."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 29, 2015)

Scotley said:


> Jagr accepts Dongar's invitation to dine. Upon being approached about the note Jagr continues to speak in Draconic. "That is a most unusual note. Do you think that the writer guessed where it would arrive or is he somehow adding to the note because he can sense where it is and in who's hand it has been placed.?" Jagr takes up the note and says to it, "I Jagr am here as well and ready to know more." He shrugs wondering if their will be some response. "I have some skill as a hunter. What skills do the others possess. That might tell us something of what this S. H. has in mind."



Once the note is in Jagr's hand, the language of the script changes on the page. Soon he is looking at a perfect script of his own native language. The message does not change except for the final postscript, which now reads: "Jagr Misthunter, I am glad you have arrived safely. You are the second. Sarten was the first. Please gather with him and the others on Market Bridge once more than six of you have arrived in Bard's Gate. You will receive directions that will guide you in the quest that must be completed. Please make sure Mr. Wilie is there as well. He can direct latecomers if the rest of you do not wish to wait."



JustinCase said:


> Kisep shakes Jagr's paw, although obviously uncomfortable. "Thank you, sir. Of course I did not mean to be insulting, and to be honest I do not know if my friend is indeed the one who has given us these notes. It would be a very remarkable coincidence for anyone else to have the same initials, however, and the same method of communication."
> 
> The kenku takes a seat next to Jagr before asking Aileen for a bowl of water. "A mug is not the easiest way to drink with a beak," he explains to the catfolk. "Allow me to introduce myself; I am Kisep, wandering bard, and this," he motions for the raven who is now finding a place to sit on one of the empty chairs nearby, "is Cousin Corvus. We are far from home, and I would think that you are, too, my feline friend."



Aileen brings Kisep a bowl of water along with some cut up lemons and limes, as well as a strange purple fruit shaped like a moon. Dongar picks up a large piece of the purple fruit and pops the whole thing into his mouth. He takes a swig of his drink afterwards. "Very good."

More patrons offer the kenku bard their thanks for the stories and soon his hands are full of silver. The performance went over very well, indeed. He has more than enough for his room and food.



> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> Perform (oratory) check: [roll0]



*OOC:* Great performance: Kisep makes 18 silver for the Ogre (3d10=18).


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 29, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> "Well, getting hammered by strong drink will get you places you  may not want to be. Like  prison or dead or poisoned and near death."



"Perhaps, but only when you're not careful."


----------



## Scotley (Oct 29, 2015)

Jagr shares the change in the note with the others. "Most interesting. I wonder what someone with such magical power to command needs with a simple hunter like me? Do you know who the others might be? At least four it would seem."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 29, 2015)

"No thank you, just the same." He smiles as he walks on toward the 'ogre'


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 29, 2015)

*Hammerhand Family Room:*


Shades of Eternity said:


> <To Ninian>
> "It's a pleasure to meet you Ninian, but good little boys sleep so they can rise like lions in the morning."
> 
> "If you do, I'll tell you the story of the reluctant werewolf and what shenanigans he got into."



Ninian swaddles down under his fluffy covers and closes his eyes. He is soon fast asleep with the promise of future tale-telling.



> <To Winkile>
> Boyra looks down at the little Fremlin with a smile.
> 
> "Greetings, little Pooka."
> ...



"I am Durst's guest and friend. He saved me from a very big racoon in a city call Perten far to the south. I grew up in the streets there. I've never left his company since. He, Aileen, and Ninian are my family now. I guard them as much they guard me."



> <To cousin Willie>
> After some sort of response, he then turns to cousin Willie.
> 
> "I feel as if this is instrumental to what brings us all together."
> ...



"I know very little beyond what I told you at the bridge. I did bring the note I received about your and the others arrival. I left it downstairs with that nice kobold fellow. He was sitting with Dongar. The kenku bard was in the middle of a story for the patrons when I came up here." He pulls out a small loaf of bread and breaks it in half. He gives Wrinkle the bigger piece and then breaks the bread again. He gives one piece to Borya and eats the other. "In the morning, you and the others should all gather on the Market Bridge, that's what my note says," Wilie replies with his mouth half full.

"Helman might uncover something about this S.H. person. He has a lot of contacts throughout the city. It will take time, but if S.H. lives in Bard's Gate, Helman will uncover his identity."

"Who is this S.H. person?" Wrinkle asks. He only nibbles at the bread. "And are you sure its a 'he' and not a 'she'?"

"Hmm, good thought. I hadn't considered that," Wilie responds. "S.H. could be anything that can read and write. Maybe even an 'it'."

"I'll will watch over Durst, if you are needed elsewhere," Wrinkle offers to Borya. "Durst wouldn't want anyone to miss an opportunity for adventure."


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Oct 29, 2015)

Vak'tiel heads towards the Felled Ogre alongside Shrough


----------



## Chuckfar (Oct 31, 2015)

Cal will follow Vak'tiel and Shrough back to the Felled ogre.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 1, 2015)

*Cal, Shrough, and Vak'tiel:* 


Scott DeWar said:


> "No thank you, just the same." He smiles as he walks on toward the 'ogre'






Trogdor1992 said:


> Vak'tiel heads towards the Felled Ogre alongside Shrough






Chuckfar said:


> Cal will follow Vak'tiel and Shrough back to the Felled ogre.



The sergeant leads the way back to The Felled Ogre. His mood is hard to judge as he doesn't participate in the banter between the trio of adventurers. Lady Mar obviously knows just what to say to get under his skin. It doesn't take magic to see that he cares greatly for her.

Reentering the inn, the trio sees the kenku bard, Kisep, sitting with the catman named Jagr who knew about the liquor, the kobold named Sarten, and the big dragonborn named Dongar. All are being catered to by Durst's wife. The sergeant pulls her and Camson aside and hands over Mar's remedies to Aileen. He then follows Camson upstairs to check on Durst.

Jagr is studying a parchment closely.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 1, 2015)

*Hammerhand Family Room:*
The door of the room opens and Sergeant Longmantle enters with the man named Camson. The sergeant looks at Borya and asks, "How is he? Any sign of a rash?"

Camson checks on Ninian to make sure the boy is sleeping. He covers the child with a second blanket and puts more wood in the fireplace. He then leaves the room.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Nov 1, 2015)

I'm going to walk up and order another bottle of whiskey


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 1, 2015)

"KIsep, Dongar, Sertan, Hello again. Uh, Kisep, Don't cats eat birds?" His smile is pure mirth.


----------



## Chuckfar (Nov 2, 2015)

Cal will walk up and nod to the group."hey all. That was a waste of time. But we do know where we can get some potions if we need some! Anyone figured out who the S.H. Fella is or why we are here?"


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 3, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> "KIsep, Dongar, Sertan, Hello again. Uh, Kisep, Don't cats eat birds?" His smile is pure mirth.




"Don't remind him," Kisep quips with a twinkle in his eye. "I was hoping he had forgotten about that little detail."

The kenku places his bowl of water on the table and leans forward, wading the lower part of his beak into the liquid and drinks in the same fashion birds do, sloshing the water into his mouth.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 3, 2015)

Jagr's tongue flickers to his lips involuntarily but he says nothing in response to the jibes. Instead he holds up the parchment. "We have at least one idea about S.H. The note changed once I made up my mind to take the offer. I suggest you check your own parchments again."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 3, 2015)

"May I? " After he is handed the note, he looks it over thoroughly.


----------



## Chuckfar (Nov 4, 2015)

Cal pulls out his note from his inside pocket and begins to Reread it to see if his note has changed?


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Nov 4, 2015)

Vak'tiel walks over now. "What is everyone talking about over here?" he says.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 4, 2015)

Scotley said:


> Jagr's tongue flickers to his lips involuntarily but he says nothing in response to the jibes. Instead he holds up the parchment. "We have at least one idea about S.H. The note changed once I made up my mind to take the offer. I suggest you check your own parchments again."






Scott DeWar said:


> "May I? " After he is handed the note, he looks it over thoroughly.



Jagr passes the note to Shrough, which reads as it did when Sarten handed it to Jagr except for the final poscript, which once again changes: "Shrough d'Aringeir, I am glad you have arrived safely. You are the third. Sarten was the first. Jagr Misthunter was the second. Please gather with them and the others on Market Bridge once more than six of you have arrived in Bard's Gate. You will receive directions that will guide you in the quest that must be completed. Please make sure Mr. Wilie is there as well. He can direct latecomers if the rest of you do not wish to wait."



Chuckfar said:


> Cal pulls out his note from his inside pocket and begins to Reread it to see if his note has changed?



Cal sees no change to his own note. It reads as it first did.

*OOC:* Scotley, the note that "changed" in Jagr's hand was the note that Wilie received from S.H. not the note that Jagr received. (Wilie had handed his note over to Sarten after entering the inn just before heading upstairs to see Borya. Sarten then handed it to Jagr who just handed it to Shrough.)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 4, 2015)

Cal, look at this. It is Willy's note, not mine or Jagr's."


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Nov 4, 2015)

oos - sorry guys, one part halloween and one part recovering from halloween.

ic - 



Knightfall said:


> *Hammerhand Family Room:*
> 
> Ninian swaddles down under his fluffy covers and closes his eyes. He is soon fast asleep with the promise of future tale-telling.
> 
> ...




"Aye, I've been neglecting my duties.'"




Knightfall said:


> *Hammerhand Family Room:*
> The door of the room opens and Sergeant Longmantle enters with the man named Camson. The sergeant looks at Borya and asks, "How is he? Any sign of a rash?"
> 
> Camson checks on Ninian to make sure the boy is sleeping. He covers the child with a second blanket and puts more wood in the fireplace. He then leaves the room.




"Not as far as I can tell"

(healing check 14+14 = 28 if needed and/or if I need to disregard)

Borya shrambled down the stairs and head's towards the massive clump of adventurers he met the night before.

"Greetings all. Did I miss anything?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 4, 2015)

With s myrthful smile, The Elf answers Borya. "This" Shrough holds up the note, "Is *ahem* NOTE worthy"


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Nov 4, 2015)

Looking to everyone gathered around the note Vak'tiel appears a bit worried and angry. "Treachery!" he yells, then looks at Cal for support. "It looks like we may be being set up! NO ONE WILL ENSLAVE ME AGAIN!" he yells, apparently having had a bit too much to drink.


----------



## kinem (Nov 5, 2015)

"Whoa. Relax. No one's going to enslave us. 'Heroes' or not, I work for fair compensation or not at all" Sarten tells Vak'tiel.


----------



## Chuckfar (Nov 5, 2015)

Cal tries to calm vak'tiel, placing a hand on his shoulder."vak'tiel calm dow.  No one is enslaving anyone, there are some very strong and smart fellas here.  I think we can handle just about anything." Cal takes willies note from jagr and reads it.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Nov 5, 2015)

"Perhaps the two of you are right, I'm probably overreacting a bit. I may have drank a bit too much as well. I just can't live in slavery again."


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Nov 5, 2015)

Borya smiles and puts his hands gently on Vak'tiel's  shoulders.

"Nobody's going to enslave anybody on my watch."


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Nov 5, 2015)

"Thank you for that, we may not know each other but I appreciate that."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 5, 2015)

Jagr nods, "Slave to no being will I be. Fear not."


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Nov 5, 2015)

"How many of us are here now? I believe there are six of us by my count if we all have notes. Perhaps we will find out soon what is going on here."


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 6, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> Cal, look at this. It is Willy's note, not mine or Jagr's."






Chuckfar said:


> Cal tries to calm vak'tiel, placing a hand on his shoulder."vak'tiel calm dow.  No one is enslaving anyone, there are some very strong and smart fellas here.  I think we can handle just about anything." Cal takes willies note from jagr and reads it.



Once Wilie's note is in Cal's hand, the final postscript magically changes to the following: "Caldrin Auvreaundlin, I am glad you have arrived safely. You are the fourth. Sarten was the first. Jagr Misthunter was the second. Shrough d'Aringeir was the third. Please gather with them and the others on Market Bridge once more than six of you have arrived in Bard's Gate. You will receive directions that will guide you in the quest that must be completed. Please make sure Mr. Wilie is there as well. He can direct latecomers if the rest of you do not wish to wait."

*OOC:* If you missed the full message, you can read it on this post.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 7, 2015)

Shades of Eternity said:


> "Aye, I've been neglecting my duties."



Wrinkle nods and sits on the bottom edge of the bed. He watches over Durst, his little eyes unwavering.



> "Not as far as I can tell"



Borya finds no sign of a rash or any other blemishes on Durst's skin. The big man sleeps soundly. 

"Good," the sergeant replies. I will stay with him for a while as well. He takes Borya's seat after the cleric gets up. "Your fellow note receivers have all gathered downstairs. The others who drank some of the poisoned liquor are fine. Lady Mar gave them a clean bill of health."

"I'll go with you, cousin," Wilie says. "Perhaps one of them has deciphered something more from the note I got from the mysterious note writer. At the very least, I want to be there when you all go onto the Market Bridge."



> Borya shrambled down the stairs and head's towards the massive clump of adventurers he met the night before.
> 
> "Greetings all. Did I miss anything?"



Aileen thanks Borya for taking care of Durst before she heads upstairs with a hot mug of aromatic tea.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 7, 2015)

*Back in the common room of The Felled Ogre:*


Scott DeWar said:


> With s myrthful smile, The Elf answers Borya. "This" Shrough holds up the note, "Is *ahem* NOTE worthy"



"Did you discover something I missed?" Wilie asks. The halfling looks at the new magical writing that has appeared under the original message. "It did not do that before."



Trogdor1992 said:


> Looking to everyone gathered around the note Vak'tiel appears a bit worried and angry. "Treachery!" he yells, then looks at Cal for support. "It looks like we may be being set up! NO ONE WILL ENSLAVE ME AGAIN!" he yells, apparently having had a bit too much to drink.



Wilie is shocked by Vak'tiel's outburst. He adds his own assurance to those of the others, "I don't think you have to worry about this S.H. person enslaving you. I'm sure the persons intentions are good. Well, at least not evil."


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 7, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> "How many of us are here now? I believe there are six of us by my count if we all have notes. Perhaps we will find out soon what is going on here."



"It says you'll need at least six of you," Wilie points to the note. "So, I'd say that we should head over to the Market Bridge. I've been waiting a while to learn what this is all about."

"Coming cousin," Wilie says to Borya. He heads to the doorway of the inn and waves for the gathered adventurers to follow him. He then disappears out the door into the Grand Plaza.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Nov 7, 2015)

"Well looks like we ought to follow Wilie then." Vak'tiel waves Cal along to follow him and then heads out the doorway to follow Wilie.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 7, 2015)

placing his wine bottles back in his pack Shrough follows after Wilie as well.


----------



## kinem (Nov 7, 2015)

Sarten says "Very well. To my other new friends, you will see me here again, have no doubt. Good night."

The kobold follows the group with Willie.


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 7, 2015)

Kisep is intrigued and follows the others outside. Apparently the halflings note responds to the one holding it, so the kenku decides to take his turn with that. First, however, he searches his memories for hints or pieces of training concerning this form of magic. Perhaps he can even recall something about their potential employer?









*OOC:*


Bardic knowledge about magical writing: [roll0]
Bardic knowledge about this S.H. person: [roll1]


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 8, 2015)

*Vak'tiel, Shrough, and Sarten (and Cal):*


Trogdor1992 said:


> "Well looks like we ought to follow Wilie then." Vak'tiel waves Cal along to follow him and then heads out the doorway to follow Wilie.






Scott DeWar said:


> placing his wine bottles back in his pack Shrough follows after Wilie as well.






kinem said:


> Sarten says "Very well. To my other new friends, you will see me here again, have no doubt. Good night."
> 
> The kobold follows the group with Willie.



Vak'tiel is the first to catch up with Wilie. Cal follows his traveling companion out of the inn next to Shrough. Sarten steps in behind them. The halfling leads them onto the Market Bridge where they wait for Kisep and the others.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 8, 2015)

*Kisep and Jagr:*


JustinCase said:


> Kisep is intrigued and follows the others outside. Apparently the halflings note responds to the one holding it, so the kenku decides to take his turn with that. First, however, he searches his memories for hints or pieces of training concerning this form of magic. Perhaps he can even recall something about their potential employer?



Cal passes the note to Kisep before exiting the inn. Kisep watches the note in his hands change again: "Kisep, I am glad you have arrived safely. You are the fifth. Sarten was the first. Jagr Misthunter was the second. Shrough d'Aringeir was the third. Caldrin Auvreaundlin was the fourth. Please gather with them and the others on Market Bridge once more than six of you have arrived in Bard's Gate. You will receive directions that will guide you in the quest that must be completed. Please make sure Mr. Wilie is there as well. He can direct latecomers if the rest of you do not wish to wait."

As Kisep exits the inn, Jagr, the catfolk, steps out the door in front of him. He walks quietly next to the kenku bard as they make their way across the Grand Plaza to the Market Bridge. Kisep considers the note carefully as they walk.

[sblock="Kisep's Bardic Knowledge results"]Kisep isn't sure of the name of the spell that is attached to the note (it is an old, obscure spell *), but he is sure that the spell can only be cast by a truly powerful arcanist (meta: at least 15th-level). Kisep knows the spell is related to the cantrip Message, as well as the third order spell, Secret Page, and the fourth order spell, Locate Creature. The note's creator likely created it with Permanency. (The spell doesn't have a geas effect.)

While the spell's name is considered archaic, its usage has several legends attached to it. There was once a clandestine arcane guild in the Eastern Lands that used the spell to secretly pass messages back and forth. The sender had to know the name of the intended recipient or have a cherished item that once belonged to the person (with both, the spell is more powerful). Another legend comes from the Dark Continent where messages were once carved into the bark of jungle trees by the ancient elves of Firryaith. These secret messages were only visible to those of the same bloodline.

The initials S.H. don't match any archwizard that Kisep has ever heard of. He did once meet a eccentric human bard in Tyrsenia, the capital city of Ang-Lat, named Sinon Herakleidius, but he was more odd than powerful. He talked to himself, a lot. Yet, in some ways, he was brilliant. Kisep knows that there are several powerful families in Cemphar and Yhimir with arcane backgrounds that could be the 'H' in S.H.: the Hanims and the Hocas of Yhimir OR the Hrushovskys and the Hubiks of Cemphar. If any of their current family members have the initial 'S', Kisep doesn't know of them.

There is an old family of sorcerers that once lived in Bard's Gate, called the Hornravens, that Kisep has heard of. The family was cast out of the city more than 100 years ago. They are infamous in tales about them. Whispers of demon-worshipers and fiend-touched. Kisep has heard several stories about the Hornravens while traveling to Bard's Gate.

*Kisep would be able to figure out the spell's name or come up with a suitable alternative name for it after spending time doing research in a magical library.[/sblock]


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Nov 8, 2015)

"Sarten, I would like to apologize for the comment I made towards you. I was, perhaps, a bit close-minded towards you, and I was wrong for that. I'm not particularly used to seeing your people so widely accepted, but given my own complexion, perhaps I should be more understanding."


----------



## kinem (Nov 8, 2015)

Sarten replies "Accepted. We're all learning about new things here. Come on, let's see what this business is about."


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Nov 8, 2015)

"Sounds good to me"


----------



## Chuckfar (Nov 8, 2015)

As we are walking cal asks vak'tiel, "Have you had a turn reading the note willie had?  It seems that it has a message for everyone that reads it. Try your turn and see what it says."  Cal keeps an eye open for anything out of the ordinary as they are walking back to the market bridge. "I really hope this isn't some kind of trap!"


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Nov 8, 2015)

"I have not, perhaps I ought to have a go at that."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 9, 2015)

Jagr leaves off contemplating what Kisep might taste like and watches with interest as another person takes up the arcane note.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 10, 2015)

*The Market Bridge:*
Borya watches as the others follow his cousin out of the inn. Not wanting to be left behind he follows Kisep and Jagr to the bridge.



Chuckfar said:


> As we are walking cal asks vak'tiel, "Have you had a turn reading the note willie had?  It seems that it has a message for everyone that reads it. Try your turn and see what it says."  Cal keeps an eye open for anything out of the ordinary as they are walking back to the market bridge. "I really hope this isn't some kind of trap!"






Trogdor1992 said:


> "I have not, perhaps I ought to have a go at that."






Scotley said:


> Jagr leaves off contemplating what Kisep might taste like and watches with interest as another person takes up the arcane note.



Once Kisep has finished studying Wilie's note, he allows Vak'tiel to take it to read. The note shifts to read in Infernal for him and the final postscript changes as it did for the others: "Vak'tiel Andrasei, I am glad you have arrived safely. You are the sixth. Sarten was the first. Jagr Misthunter was the second. Shrough d'Aringeir was the third. Caldrin Auvreaundlin was the fourth. Kisep was the fifth. Please gather with them on Market Bridge now that six of you have arrived in Bard's Gate. You will receive directions that will guide you in the quest that must be completed. Please make sure Mr. Wilie is there as well. He can direct the last two once they arrive if the rest of you do not wish to wait."

The seven adventurers gather on the Market Bridge as instructed by the note. Several onlookers stare at them with concern before being assured by Wilie that there isn't a problem. For several minutes nothing happens and Wilie wonders out loud if "we're all the horse's end of some cruel joke." Then it happens. A magic face appears on the cobblestones of the bridge under the adventurers feet. The cobblestones appear to shift to form wizened eyes, a mouth, and a short beard.

"Please step back and listen," it says. "I have been placed here to give you instruction in the quest that my creator wishes you to complete. You may call me Vectēvs. I cannot tell you anything about my creator, but he is certain that you will discover his identity at some point. If you must have a name for him, you may call him 'The Gezgin'.

"The trials ahead are yours to complete however you see fit. All that he asks is that you work together to resolve each crisis in a timely manner and consider an occasional special request, with compensation. He will not magically compel you to help but hopes that your natural instincts will drive you forward. And there will be a great chance for wealth and fame, if curiosity isn't enough of a motivator. My master may ask for one or two items for himself, if the riches are vast."

As Vectēvs speaks, a crowd of citizens gathers around the adventurers. All are shocked by the magical effect taking hold of the bridge. Some whisper but most stand in awed silence.

"By now, most if not all of the Eight have gathered here to hear these words. There may be others listening who were not called to this place. If you are not one of the Eight or the halfling known as Wilie, I will not be able to hear or respond to you. You may stay and listen or offer advice to the Eight, but you will not be able to interfere with this message.

"To the Eight. First, thank you for coming. I know my master's written messages to each of you didn't give you much to go on, but your curiosity has brought you this far. Second, your first quest. There is a man who lives in the Guild District on the street beyond this bridge. His name is Kalier Goloda. My master considers him an old friend, although Mr. Goloda does not know my master as The Gezgin. In fact, my master has removed Mr. Goloda's memory of him. My master did this ages ago to protect Mr. Goloda from his enemies. It has come to my master's attention that Mr. Goloda was recently approached by a man named Odals Alzota about a medallion thought to be connected to an infamous wizard named Yenejg Togan."

Several of the nearby onlookers gasp in horror. Most of them run away. One man says, "By the gods, I've not heard that name in decades!" He looks at the adventurers. "If you know what's good for you, you will not pursue this!" He runs away screaming. Another local calls out for the Lyreguard. The situation is tense. Wilie tries to calm the onlookers down, as Vectēvs speaks on without concern.

"That name is well known in Bard's Gate, and it will cause some fear. This is to be expected, as Yenejg was quite the tyrant in the region over 70 years ago. You, the Eight, will have to deal with the situation as best you can. Some will consider you cursed while others might champion your cause. My master's main suggestion is to remain calm and try not to cause a panic. Speak the words, 'Vectēvs, protector of the bridge', and this message will repeat, if the Market Watch or the Lyreguard demand an explanation from you.

"To any others listening, do not worry about Yenejg. He is dead and he is not coming back from the dead. Well, my master is fairly certain if not absolute in his reasoning. For the Eight, the bigger concern is Odals Alzota. My master is certain that he is up to no good and scrying has told my master that Mr. Goloda suspects the same. My master isn't sure how his old friend will respond, but he's sure Mr. Goloda has already put his own plan into place. You should proceed across the bridge onto Guild Street and seek out Mr. Goloda. He is know in the city, so any citizen that frequents the Guild District should be able to point out his manor. Mr. Goloda might be in over his head, and my master would hate for anything to happen to him."

"What the in the 'blades of blue' is going on here?" A man dressed in the uniform of the Lyreguard demands as he steps onto the bridge. (*)

"Third, each member of the Eight, as well as the halfling named Wilie, can ask me two questions. One question must be about the current situation while the second can be about anything that my master might have knowledge about. I cannot promise that he has gifted me with proper answers, and I will not speculate. Once you all have asked your questions, I will no longer be able to provide insight and the command phrase to restart this message will no longer function. Choose your questions wisely. Proceed any question with my name, so as not to accidentally activate me while conversing amongst yourselves."

With that, the face grows silent.

"What is that," the guard exclaims. "Wilie, I need an explanation. Now!"

"That might be difficult to answer," Wilie replies. He motions for Vak'tiel to give up the magical note to the guard. "Wilsk, these are the heroes I told the Market Watch about. They are finally here. Read the note this time."

"You didn't mention anything about them defacing the Market Bridge with this magical mischief!"

"They did not do this!" Wilie retorts.

"They are agents of Yenejg!" A loud local shouts from the plaza. "Kill them before they conjure up his ghost!"

"Shut up, Rodrick. You're drunk." Wilsk orders. 

"I know what I heard!" Two members of the Market Watch grab a hold of Rodrick and haul him away before he can shout anything else.

"The rest of you disperse. The Lyreguard will handle this." All of  sudden eight more men dressed like Wilsk appear as out of nowhere. If they arrived magically, it was hidden by powerful magics. "Now, someone else besides Wilie had better have a good explanation for this magic or you're all in for a rough night."

*OOC:* I forgot to mention that when each person takes the note and reads it, the language of the note shifts into the native language of the person holding it. If two or more of the PCs hold onto the note at once, it will either shift to a language that they both know or to Bravatin (the common language of Bard's Gate). | * Blades of blue means the same as blue blazes.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Nov 10, 2015)

"Perhaps we should allow him to hear the message?"


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 10, 2015)

Kisep nods. "Allow me to introduce myself," the kenku says to the guard captain as he steps forward. "My name is Kisep, a wandering minstrel and part-time adventurer, and these fine folk are my new friends. We have all received a note from a mysterious person, almost certainly a powerful wizard, who wishes to employ our services. His instructions were to gather on this bridge, which we did, and our arrival prompted this magical face to form and speak. We can instruct it to repeat its words so you know exactly what it said."

With a quick look at the others, Kisep states solemnly, "Vectēvs, protector of the bridge."


----------



## Scotley (Nov 10, 2015)

Jagr shakes his head. "Could not this message have been delivered in an empty alley just as easily? If his instruction to 'try not to cause a panic' was serious this is not the way to go about it. Any element of surprise we might have had on this hunt is also lost." He shrugs and glowers at any who are not guards or party members that get too close. He watches the crowd trying to remember the faces of those who take an interest in the proceedings while his companions make their excuses to the  Lyreguards.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Nov 10, 2015)

Borya catches up with the group, and immediately hears the words Yenejg Togan.

The name fills him with much fear and had hoped to never again hear it in his lifetimes.

He sees the kenku trying to darndest to talk his way out of the guard's gaze, so Borya immediately head's over with his customary beaming smile in the hopes that a friendly face will help with the situation. 

"Ah, you old bird, why are you bothering this hard working fellow?" 

(O.O.C. if you need a bonus to your dip, let me know).


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 10, 2015)

It appears that all that needs to be said is being said by the others, so Shrough remains silent for the moment, although Jagr makes a disturbingly valid point.


----------



## Chuckfar (Nov 10, 2015)

Agreeing with Jagr and Shrough. Cal will keep silent and wait for all the hub bub to calm down. He does ask Willie "have you heard of this Kalier Goloda? Or Odals Alzota? If so could you point the way?"


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 11, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> "Perhaps we should allow him to hear the message?"






JustinCase said:


> Kisep nods. "Allow me to introduce myself," the kenku says to the guard captain as he steps forward. "My name is Kisep, a wandering minstrel and part-time adventurer, and these fine folk are my new friends. We have all received a note from a mysterious person, almost certainly a powerful wizard, who wishes to employ our services. His instructions were to gather on this bridge, which we did, and our arrival prompted this magical face to form and speak. We can instruct it to repeat its words so you know exactly what it said."
> 
> With a quick look at the others, Kisep states solemnly, "Vectēvs, protector of the bridge."



The magical face says, "I acknowledge the command words from Kisep the bard", before it repeats the message word for word.

Wilsk and the other members of the Lyreguard listen intently while studying the _heroes_. When Vectēvs mentions Kalier Goloda's name, Wilsk says, "Hmm, a friend of Goloda's." When the magical construct mentions Odals Alzota, Wilsk says, "Never heard of him." When Yenejg's name is spoken, one of the guards makes a hand-gesture of personal protection. Wilsk remains silent until the rest of the message finishes and once again goes silent.

"Well, this is quite the situation. I'm tempted to take you all in for questioning, but it seems you were brought here without knowledge that this would happen. I should have taken Wilie at his word when he came to me a week ago."

"Yes, you should have," Wilie remarks.

"I apologize for discounting you out-of-hand. It is just that there are always so many strange rumors circulating through the city, it is hard to be sure what to take seriously."

"Sir, we should investigate this Odals Alzota fellow," a guard says. "If the man is in the city and causing trouble..."

"First, we must contain the flow of information. Even false rumors of Yenejg coming back from the dead could cause a panic. Gods, I even have family that originated from Shapic! Kara's uncle grew up there!"

Several of the guards are fingering their weapons and looking around fitfully. All of the other townspeople have abandoned the bridge in fear, although a few stragglers stand on either side of the canal, watching and half-listening. A small crowd has gathered outside the Felled Ogre, watching events fold out on the bridge.

"Find out all you can from this thing," Wilsk says to the gathered adventurers. "I'll keep two guards at the end of both sides of the bridge to keep onlookers away while you ask your questions." Wilsk says to the guard who spoke. "Marcus, stay here with them. Note everything this Vectēvs says. We will have to make a detailed report by morning."

"Yes sir."

Wilsk looks at each of the gathered adventurers. Then he does so again while, it appears, silently counting. "Not eight. Only seven. Do any of you know who the eighth in your company is supposed to be? Wilie?"

"It not me," Wilie says nervously. I hope not. But my cousin, Borya. He's one." Wilie points out Borya amongst the others.

"So, this is the human cousin you've mentioned."


Shades of Eternity said:


> He sees the kenku trying to darndest to talk his way out of the guard's gaze, so Borya immediately head's over with his customary beaming smile in the hopes that a friendly face will help with the situation.
> 
> "Ah, you old bird, why are you bothering this hard working fellow?"



"It's no bother," Wilsk says while shaking Borya's hand. "I guess you are another tale of Wilie's that is also true. He speaks highly, and often, of you and your family."

*OOC:* Another post coming right up.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 11, 2015)

Scotley said:


> Jagr shakes his head. "Could not this message have been delivered in an empty alley just as easily? If his instruction to 'try not to cause a panic' was serious this is not the way to go about it. Any element of surprise we might have had on this hunt is also lost." He shrugs and glowers at any who are not guards or party members that get too close. He watches the crowd trying to remember the faces of those who take an interest in the proceedings while his companions make their excuses to the  Lyreguards.






Scott DeWar said:


> It appears that all that needs to be said is being said by the others, so Shrough remains silent for the moment, although Jagr makes a disturbingly valid point.



"I quite agree with you," Wilsk says. "This Gezgin fellow has put you all in quite the pickle. I'm certain the city's guildmasters will want to speak with all of you at some point. The next meeting at the Grand High Symposium is set for six days from now. I'm sure Master Goloda will have to appear before them as well. He is city's treasurer, after all. If he's been swindled, it would be a black eye for Bard's Gate."

He signals his men and four of them move to guard the bridge. "Linus, go to Goloda's house. Bring him to the Keep District just to be safe."

"Yes sir," Linus replies before heading off into the Guild District.

"I must go see the leaders of the Lyreguard and let them know what is happening. Marcus will stay with you and can lead you to me after you've learned all you can from this thing." Wilsk sets off into the Guild District with three guards in tow. Marcus steps back and allows the adventurers to question Vectēvs.

*OOC:* Third reply coming up.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 11, 2015)

Chuckfar said:


> Agreeing with Jagr and Shrough. Cal will keep silent and wait for all the hub bub to calm down. He does ask Willie "have you heard of this Kalier Goloda? Or Odals Alzota? If so could you point the way?"



"As Wilsk said, Goloda is the city's treasurer." Wilie replies. "Well, he one of several who handle the city's extensive coffers. He works out of the Offices of Commerce and Trade in the Keep Quarter." Wilie points towards the center of the city. "I don't think I've ever met him personally, but I have received official documents from his office regarding the collecting of the bridge toll. He lives just up there." He points towards Guild Street where Linus is banging on a large gate to a walled estate.

"I've never heard of Odals Alzota. Unfortunately, I have heard of Yenejg." He looks at Borya with great concern. "I d-don't want you to d-die, cousin."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 11, 2015)

Shrough puts his mind to thought wondering on the mentioned names. He is deep in though as he stands there.

Kalier Goloda
Knowledge Local: 1D20+6 = [3]+6 = 9

Odals Alzota
Knowledge Local: 1D20+6 = [2]+6 = 8

[this is so not looking good]

Yenejg
Knowledge Local: 1D20+6 = [4]+6 = 10


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 11, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> Shrough puts his mind to thought wondering on the mentioned names. He is deep in though as he stands there.




*OOC*
[sblock="Results"]Shrough has never heard of Kalier Goloda or Odals Alzota.

He has heard of the wizard known as Yenejg. He was a harsh ruler of several nearby towns nearly seventy years ago, although he didn't control Bard's Gate. The main town he ruled from is now in ruins and the others are mainly abandoned. There is a nearby town called Shapic that still exists, however.

Yenejg was considered to be a tyrant and he was a very powerful wizard who dabbled in the Dark Arts. He had a tower located somewhere in the region. Shrough doesn't know where, however.[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 12, 2015)

"I too have heard of  . . . " He pauses and makes a superstitious gesture of protection like the guardsman did, " . . . Yenejg. He has been dead for 70 years, so I feel you , I and all are safe. He never conquered Bard's gate, so That is a good thing. The other two names I can't recall anything that I have heard about."


----------



## Chuckfar (Nov 12, 2015)

Cal questions the fact that only the guards are going to get this Goloda fellow. "Do you guys think a few of us should accompany this Goloda to the keep?  He kinda is our, as the bridge mouth put it second task! I will go, anyone else?   Or do we stick together?"


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Nov 12, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> "I've never heard of Odals Alzota. Unfortunately, I have heard of Yenejg." He looks at Borya with great concern. "I d-don't want you to d-die, cousin."




"That makes two of us," Borya says with his customary smirk.  "But I will hope mother earth will see fit to let this wretch last a wee bit longer."



Chuckfar said:


> Cal questions the fact that only the guards are going to get this Goloda fellow. "Do you guys think a few of us should accompany this Goloda to the keep?  He kinda is our, as the bridge mouth put it second task! I will go, anyone else?   Or do we stick together?"




"I think if Yenejg is involved, we need all the help we can get and separating into smaller groups only leads to folly"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 12, 2015)

Shades of Eternity said:


> . . . . . and separating into smaller groups only leads to folly"



 "I concur" Shrough is quite serious.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 12, 2015)

Jagr listens to the others before speaking. "We are of like mind. I too think we should accompany this fellow and try to have a word with him. I think we should stay together. If they don't find him at home, we should make haste to his offices in the keep district."


----------



## kinem (Nov 12, 2015)

"Agreed" Sarten says.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Nov 14, 2015)

"Sounds like a good enough plan. I just really wanna know what's going on here."


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 15, 2015)

Chuckfar said:


> Cal questions the fact that only the guards are going to get this Goloda fellow. "Do you guys think a few of us should accompany this Goloda to the keep?  He kinda is our, as the bridge mouth put it second task! I will go, anyone else?   Or do we stick together?"





Shades of Eternity said:


> "I think if Yenejg is involved, we need all the help we can get and separating into smaller groups only leads to folly"





Scott DeWar said:


> "I concur" Shrough is quite serious.





Scotley said:


> Jagr listens to the others before speaking. "We are of like mind. I too think we should accompany this fellow and try to have a word with him. I think we should stay together. If they don't find him at home, we should make haste to his offices in the keep district."





kinem said:


> "Agreed" Sarten says.





Trogdor1992 said:


> "Sounds like a good enough plan. I just really wanna know what's going on here."



"If you all feel you must talk to Master Goloda," Marcus says. "I'll stay here and watch, it." He looks at the face with some trepidation. "Linus should be able to introduce you to Master Golodae." He points down to the guard who is working to get the gate of Goloda's Estate open.

Cal leads the others onto Guild Street where several lamplighters look at them with some concern. The street well lit and the group is soon standing in front of Goloda Estate. The Lyreguard named Linus manages to get the lock on the gate open with one of several skeleton keys.

"It is odd that Master Goloda's manservant didn't come when I banged on the gate," Linus says as he pushes open the gate. The courtyard in front of you is quiet. The estate is simply a large house that is well appointed. The building has at least two floors with large, glassed windows on the upper level. Curtains hang in each window, yet you can see the glow of candlelight behind several of them. Then, one light goes out suddenly, as if extinguished. You can see a figure moving behind one curtain and then the figure disappears.

A voice cries out from somewhere inside and then there is silence.

You notices that the front door of the house is standing open as light dances along its edges. You hear what sound like footfalls on stairs. In the doorway, you notice the feet of someone who is lying just beyond the light of the street lamps. A loud crash rises into the air above you. A chair passes through a broken window, and a feminine voice shouts, "Please help!"

You see a woman standing in the window. The glow of light behind her intensifies. Then you see smoke pouring through the window just before she collapses on the windowsill. Another crash rings through the night air from somewhere you cannot see.

"Fire!" Linus yells before running back onto the street. "Fire! Fire!" He blows on a loud whistle and it is followed up by several other high-pitched whistles from elsewhere in the city.

Then you see a man on the roof of the manor. He sees you and takes off running along the edge and jumps easily from the roof to the high wall surrounding the courtyard. He then jumps onto a nearby roof heading away from you over the rooftop and out of sight to the northwest.

*OOC:* What do you do?


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Nov 15, 2015)

"Perhaps we should go after him? It would appear he has something to do with this, could even be the guy we're looking for!"


----------



## kinem (Nov 16, 2015)

_Fire or foe? I guess we'll see that guy again soon enough. Also, let's see what these others can do._

With his fingers itching to cast magic missiles at the fleeing man, Sarten says "I'll fight the fire. Go after the man if you can!"

He casts _blindsight_. 

edit / OOC: I'm not sure if the woman is in an upper window. If so, using his _slippers of spider climbing_, the kobold walks up the wall and peers into the window where the woman and fire and smoke are. Otherwise he'll probably just go in through the doorway if the fire seems to be in that area. Basically trying to put out the fire and save anyone who's in the house. I assume that others could more easily help the guy in the doorway.

If he can see the fire from there, he casts _pyrotechnics_ (fireworks version, or smoke cloud if the others outside would be caught in the flash) on it, snuffing out part of the blaze by converting it into a blinding flash of glowing, colored lights or a cloud of smoke.

If the smoke permits he will then enter and try to hunt down the rest of the fire in the same manner, using his blindsight to navigate. However, if he sees people along the way who look like they're dying 'from damage', and if the fire looks like it can wait a round, he'll pause to try his belt of healing.

ooc: He can cast pyrotechnics a maximum of 10 more times (11 times total), each time extinguishing up to a 20' cube of fire.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 16, 2015)

kinem said:


> _Fire or foe? I guess we'll see that guy again soon enough. Also, let's see what these others can do._
> 
> With his fingers itching to cast magic missiles at the fleeing man, Sarten says "I'll fight the fire. Go after the man if you can!"
> 
> He casts _blindsight_.



Sarten quickly scales the manor's wall to the shattered window where the woman is half hanging out, precariously. She's been cut in several places by shards of glass still in the window's frame and is unconscious. The wounds aren't deep, but she will need help, soon. Sarten can see that the room inside is a small bedroom. The fire inside is near it's inner door, which stands ajar.

There is a man lying in the doorway with a dagger in his back. The doorframe is on fire and so is his back. Sarten casts pyrotechnics to extinguish the flames that he can see into smoke, and he helps the woman as best he can so as keep her from getting cut more or impaling himself on a large shard jutting out from the side of the window. The fire beyond the doorway begins to creep up the frame from the floor once again.

*OOC:* Roll a reflex check (DC 10) to keep the woman and Sarten from getting cut up by the window. (You cannot take 10.)


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 16, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> "Perhaps we should go after him? It would appear he has something to do with this, could even be the guy we're looking for!"



Sarten shouts out that he'll fight the fire while other chase the man. Then Vak'tiel watches as the kobold climbs the wall with ease to the unconscious woman above.

Linus runs back into the courtyard and heads for the doorway into the manor.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Nov 16, 2015)

"Cal, follow me!" Vak'tiel yells before running off after the fleeing person.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 16, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> "Cal, follow me!" Vak'tiel yells before running off after the fleeing person.



Heading back onto Guild Street, Vak'tiel runs around the edge of the manor's wall. Looking up to where the man jumped to, he does not see the runner, at first. There isn't a quick way up to the top of the building. The man appears on the other side of the building away from the manor, running along its eaves. The man jumps again to another nearby roof. The building is along the canal and Vak'tiel can see that there four or five buildings that that stretch north along the canal as well.

The man looks down at Vak'tiel for a second, spotting the tiefling out of the corner of his eye. He takes off like a rabbit. Then, Vak'tiel sees it. He notices a ladder leading up to the top of the building the man just jumped from.

*OOC:* Ladder > Climb check, DC 0. (Cannot take 10.)


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Nov 16, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> Heading back onto Guild Street, Vak'tiel runs around the edge of the manor's wall. Looking up to where the man jumped to, he does not see the runner, at first. There isn't a quick way up to the top of the building. The man appears on the other side of the building away from the manor, running along its eaves. The man jumps again to another nearby roof. The building is along the canal and Vak'tiel can see that there four or five buildings that that stretch north along the canal as well.
> 
> The man looks down at Vak'tiel for a second, spotting the tiefling out of the corner of his eye. He takes off like a rabbit. Then, Vak'tiel sees it. He notices a ladder leading up to the top of the building the man just jumped from.
> 
> *OOC:* Ladder > Climb check, DC 0. (Cannot take 10.)



OOC: if you want to make that check for me that would be cool, I can't access my sheet atm


----------



## kinem (Nov 16, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> Sarten quickly scales the manor's wall to the shattered window where the woman is half hanging out, precariously. She's been cut in several places by shards of glass still in the window's frame and is unconscious. The wounds aren't deep, but she will need help, soon. Sarten can see that the room inside is a small bedroom. The fire inside is near it's inner door, which stands ajar.
> 
> There is a man lying in the doorway with a dagger in his back. The doorframe is on fire and so is his back. Sarten casts pyrotechnics to extinguish the flames that he can see into smoke, and he helps the woman as best he can so as keep her from getting cut more or impaling himself on a large shard jutting out from the side of the window. The fire beyond the doorway begins to creep up the frame from the floor once again.
> 
> *OOC:* Roll a reflex check (DC 10) to keep the woman and Sarten from getting cut up by the window. (You cannot take 10.)




ooc: Reflex save [roll0]

Sarten manages to get the woman and himself away from the glass for the moment. He'll try to heal her using one charge from his belt of healing.

_Our mission?_ He rushes over to the man pulls out the dagger and checks to see if the man is still alive; if so he uses another charge from his belt on the man.

If they awaken, he looks around for something the civilians can use to climb down to safety, such as sheets from the bed being twisted and knotted into a makeshift rope and tied to something near the window.

He also looks at his slippers of spider climbing, wondering if they could be used by the big humans.

ooc: How far is it from the window to the ground?


----------



## kinem (Nov 16, 2015)

ooc: Healing from the belt if applicable: On woman [roll0], on man [roll1]


----------



## kinem (Nov 16, 2015)

ooc: Seeing as those rolls sucked, he'll use the third charge if needed. If both man and woman remain unconscious but alive, he'll use it on the man. [roll0]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2015)

Jagr sees that his companions are dealing with the wounded takes off along the street trying to trail the fleeing man. He slips his longbow from the quiver as he runs. 

OOC: Spot is +10 if needed.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Nov 17, 2015)

Borya is going to let the other party members do the chase, but he's going to take a step back and see if he can look for anything else, on the off chance it's a distraction of some sort.

(OOC - not likely - rolled a 7 +4 = 11)


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 17, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> OOC: if you want to make that check for me that would be cool, I can't access my sheet atm



Vak'tiel easily climbs the ladder up to the roof. He can see the runner moving quickly from building to building. Vak'tiel jumps, easily, across the same gap the man did. The runner is roughly 25 feet ahead of him as he jumps another gap to a third roof. He is moving extremely fast, as he ducks in behind a chimney out of Vak'tiel's view.

*OOC:* Climb check > 1d20+8=15, Jump check (DC 15) > 1d20+6=19. | Vak'tiel must make another Jump check (DC 15) to continue to pursue the man. 



Scotley said:


> Jagr sees that his companions are dealing with the wounded takes off along the street trying to trail the fleeing man. He slips his longbow from the quiver as he runs.
> 
> OOC: Spot is +10 if needed.



Rounding the corner that Vak'tiel took, Jagr sees the tiefling climb up a ladder. Looking up to the roof, Jagr doesn't see anything at first, then Vak'tiel jumps across to another roof near the edge of the canal. Looking along the top edges of buildings leading north, Jagr sees the runner climb up one roof and duck in behind a chimney, so that Vak'tiel cannot see him. The chimney partially obscures the man but Jagr can still see him.

OOC: Spot check > 1d20+10=26 | The runner has cover (+4 to his AC) from the chimney base on where Jagr is currently standing on the ground. The range is 50 feet. | DC 0 Climb check to go up the same ladder that Vak'tiel did, or Jagr can try to find the optimal angle from the ground for his bow-shot (Spot check [DC 25]).


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 17, 2015)

kinem said:


> Sarten manages to get the woman and himself away from the glass for the moment. He'll try to heal her using one charge from his belt of healing.
> 
> _Our mission?_ He rushes over to the man pulls out the dagger and checks to see if the man is still alive; if so he uses another charge from his belt on the man.



The healing magic surges into the woman and her cuts stop bleeding. She remains unconscious, as the smoke has overwhelmed her. When Sarten checks the man on the floor, he discovers the human is dead. Fire laps at the man's body once again, as the smell of charred flesh wafts into Sarten's nostrils.

*OOC:* Do you want Sarten to pull the man's body away from the fire?



> If they awaken, he looks around for something the civilians can use to climb down to safety, such as sheets from the bed being twisted and knotted into a makeshift rope and tied to something near the window.
> 
> He also looks at his slippers of spider climbing, wondering if they could be used by the big humans.



Moving back to the woman, Sarten expends another charge to heal the woman. The cuts on her body close and her eyes open. She looks at Sarten and gasps in terror at the sight of the kobold warmage. She faints dead away.

The nearby canopy bed is free of flames but won't be for long. Flames reignite the doorway, and Sarten can see that a banister beyond the room is completely engulfed in flames. Another pyrotechnics spell gives him the time to gather up the bed's sheets and tie them together. It is a simple matter to tie one end to the bed post and throw the other end out the window (avoiding the sharp glass). The tied sheets nearly reach the ground.

*OOC:* Assuming that you'll allocate the second charge to the woman since the man is dead. Sarten can either force the woman awake or carry her down himself. She's not a big woman, so he can make the Climb with her over his shoulder on a DC 20 check.



kinem said:


> ooc: How far is it from the window to the ground?



*OOC:* 15 feet.



> Seeing as those rolls sucked, he'll use the third charge if needed. If both man and woman remain unconscious but alive, he'll use it on the man.



*OOC:* The third charge isn't required.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Nov 17, 2015)

[sblock=OOC]  _: 1D20 = [2] = 2
  So it's safe to say I did not make the jump.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2015)

OOC: [roll0] [roll1] [roll2]

Jagr snarls and decides to take his chances on the difficult shot. He lets fly with a brace of arrows and continues to watch to see that the target will do next.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 17, 2015)

Shades of Eternity said:


> Borya is going to let the other party members do the chase, but he's going to take a step back and see if he can look for anything else, on the off chance it's a distraction of some sort.



Besides the man lying in the doorway of the manor, Borya doesn't see anything else unusual. Linus stops a moment to check the man near the door. "He's alive," he shouts back to the adventurers. "Get him out of here." The Lyreguard continues into the manor to search for others.

Sarten disappears into the window to help the woman. Moments later the kobold warmage appears in the window and tosses out one end of bed sheets that have been tied and knotted together, forming a makeshift egress.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 17, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> [sblock=OOC]  _: 1D20 = [2] = 2
> So it's safe to say I did not make the jump.
> [/sblock]



Vak'tiel runs after the man and Jumps through the air towards the building the runner has already jumped to. However, the tielfing misjudges his leap and comes up short. He falls hard into the building he was leaping for and drops to the ground. It feels liek the wind has been knocked out of him for a moment and his vision blurs.

*OOC:* The roll should be 1d20+6 based on your character sheet. | Re-roll: 1d20+6=10. Still a failure of 5 or more. Vak'tiel falls 20 feet to the ground for 2d6 damage: 2d6=7



Scotley said:


> Jagr snarls and decides to take his chances on the difficult shot. He lets fly with a brace of arrows and continues to watch to see that the target will do next.



The sound of Jagr's snarl makes the fleeing man stop dead in his tracks. He peers back to look for where the sound came from. The first shot hits the chimney right next where the man is standing. The second sails by him as he shifts his weight away from Jagr's aim and continues to run. The catman loses sight of the human on the rooftop, as the runner moves away from the side of the building facing the street.

*OOC:* Jagr needs another Spot check to find the man again.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Nov 17, 2015)

OOC: I forgot I put those points into jump, still a fail though.

Vak'Tiel gets up from the ground certain he has lost the man. He looks around for any way he might be able to get back up and cut off this mysterious man's escape.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 17, 2015)

OOC: [roll0]

Jagr moves in the direction the man fled and tries to catch site of him again.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Nov 17, 2015)

[sblock=dm]Sorry for being mia, pain filled weeks. You know the story.[/sblock]

Shrough only takes a moment to decide, then takes off after the fleeing man in a rooftop chase.

Caste Haste on self then run after Jagr and the running man and climb the ladder to the roof, his feet swift as the wind


climb check: 1D20+6 = [8]+6 = 14

 . . . . .

ooc: to keep up it appears he need to have two jumps . . . .

jump vs dc 15 with haste [sbock]If your speed is greater than 30 feet, you gain a +4 bonus for every 10 feet beyond 30 feet. [/sblock]

jump with haste: 1D20+18 = [1]+18 = 19

second jump

jump with haste: 1D20+18 = [1]+18 = 19

[sblock=movement] normal movement with double move: 60; with haste: 120 feet/round **whooosh**!!

I am not sure if the math is right. jump bonus is +4/10 feet above 30. is that above the base 30, and with haste it is now 60-double move or single move, or is it +4/10 above 30 period - as in: double move would be a +12, double with haste is +36?[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 18, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> The healing magic surges into the woman and her cuts stop bleeding. She remains unconscious, as the smoke has overwhelmed her. When Sarten checks the man on the floor, he discovers the human is dead. Fire laps at the man's body once again, as the smell of charred flesh wafts into Sarten's nostrils.
> 
> *OOC:* Do you want Sarten to pull the man's body away from the fire?
> 
> ...




_I guess she's never seen a warmage before!_ Sarten taps the woman awake, and tells her "Climb down to the ground using the sheets."

He lugs the dead man's body over to the window, and tosses it out once she's down and clear.

He then climbs down and heads into the open doorway. Inside, if he sees fire, he'll try another pyrotechnics spell to fight the fire from below.


----------



## Chuckfar (Nov 21, 2015)

Cal flys after Vak'tiel trying to keep up. When he reaches the ladder, he tries to climb the ladder (roll below) (14), once up on the roof I will try to locate the runner.  If I spot him (15), I would like to take a shot with my bow, 16 to hit.  Once i fire a shot, I will continue after him.  Jump checks are prolly not gonna get across with a 12,22 .  If I fall I will get up and try to continue in the same direction that he was going and try to find him, spot of a 8. If I make it I will continue after him and try another shot with a 25.  If I can catch up with him then I will start hollering to inform my friends where we are.  






[sblock]climb then two jumps _: 1D20+4 = [10]+4 = 14
1D20+4 = [8]+4 = 12
1D20+4 = [19]+4 = 23


spot _: 1D20+2 = [13]+2 = 15


ranged attack _: 1D20+11 = [5]+11 = 16


second spot _: 1D20+2 = [6]+2 = 8


second ranged attack _: 1D20+11 = [14]+11 = 25


[/sblock]


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 21, 2015)

*The Chase:*


Trogdor1992 said:


> Vak'Tiel gets up from the ground certain he has lost the man. He looks around for any way he might be able to get back up and cut off this mysterious man's escape.



The two-story building Vak'tiel failed to jump to has what appears to be a wooden walkway leading alongside the west side of the building next to the canal. Along the east side of the building is the street, leading north. In front of him are two small windows with shutters.

The southern building behind him, that he jumped from, has a large barn-like door, which is closed. The area he fell into is fenced off with stacks of crates leaning up against the southern building. There aren't any crates near the northern building. A gap in the fence leads to the canal walkway.



Scotley said:


> Jagr moves in the direction the man fled and tries to catch site of him again.



Jagr's keen eyes cut through the darkness as he runs around the western edge of the nearest building and hunts for the man on the rooftops. He finds himself on a wooden walkway that runs along the edge of the canal. He can see ahead that the walkway ends in a set of wooden stairs that rises alongside the next building. He comes to a large gap in between two buildings closed off by a fence, except for a same gap. A man catches the corner of his eye and he almost turns and shoots his bow directly at Vak'tiel, on instinct.

Then another sound draws Jagr's eyes back towards the stairs ahead of him. The man runs along the rooftop to another building and hops down onto the stairs. He doesn't see Jagr at first. When he does, Jagr watches as he starts running down another set of stairs leading north away from the catfolk. There are several boat along the canal and a barge that is floating down the waterway towards Jagr. The runner does a quick jump over the railing and lands near one of the moored boats.

*OOC:* Jagr has a clean shot as the fleeing man before he runs down the stairs and can take a second shot through cover (+2 to the runner's AC). Range is 60 feet.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 21, 2015)

Scott DeWar said:


> Shrough only takes a moment to decide, then takes off after the fleeing man in a rooftop chase.
> 
> Caste Haste on self then run after Jagr and the running man and climb the ladder to the roof, his feet swift as the wind.



Shrough rounds the corner just in time to see Jagr's second arrow miss. The catman runs around the western edge of the nearby building out of sight. Climbing the ladder, Shrough gets to he top of the building just in time to see Vak'tiel jump and fall out of sight.

Shrough jumps from one building to the next and then makes the jump that Vak'tiel missed. Once across, he notes that Vak'tiel has dusted himself off and Jagr appears along the canal. The world is a blur around him.

He sees the runner on another building ahead of him. The man's movements seem as fluid and as swift as Shrough's. The man jumps down out of sight just after Shrough reaches the next roof.

*OOC:* Shrough was less than 60 feet away before the runner jumped down out of sight.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 21, 2015)

*The Fire:*


kinem said:


> _I guess she's never seen a warmage before!_ Sarten taps the woman awake, and tells her "Climb down to the ground using the sheets."
> 
> He lugs the dead man's body over to the window, and tosses it out once she's down and clear.



It takes nearly a minute for Sarten to wake the woman. She seems exhausted to his eyes. Once roused, she nods at him hesitantly before heading to the window. She climbs down to the ground where more guards have gathered. They help her out of the way before Sarten heaves the body out the window. Several guards try to catch what they think is the man jumping out the window.



> He then climbs down and heads into the open doorway. Inside, if he sees fire, he'll try another pyrotechnics spell to fight the fire from below.



Sarten climbs down and nearly accosted by the guards until the woman says, "He saved me! Let him be!" She begs one of the Lyreguards to heal her manservant, the dead man, but he tells her, "He's with the gods now."

Once the guards realize Sarten isn't a suspect, they let him enter the house. The guards gather up the man lying near the doorway and take him out to the street just as Saten enters the manor. There is a lot of smoke, which makes it hard for even him to see. The air is hazy but Sarten is certain he can see a man running toward him carrying a small child. Once closer, he sees it's Linus.

"There are more back there," the guard yells as he runs by with his precious cargo.

Down a short corridor is a double doorway that is wide open. He can see a reddish glow beyond the doorway but not actual flames. A male voice cries out for help from somewhere deeper in the manor. Then a wave of hot air rushes towards him threatening to blow Sarten off his feet. Flames rush out from the doorway from out of nowhere.

*OOC:* Reflex save (DC 15): On a failed save, Sarten is knocked prone and takes 1d8 fire damage. Save for half damage.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Nov 21, 2015)

Vak'tiel heads out onto the canal walkway and starts looking for any sight of the man he was chasing.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 21, 2015)

*The Chase, continued:*


Chuckfar said:


> Cal flys after Vak'tiel trying to keep up. When he reaches the ladder, he tries to climb the ladder (roll below) (14), once up on the roof I will try to locate the runner.  If I spot him (15), I would like to take a shot with my bow, 16 to hit.  Once i fire a shot, I will continue after him.  Jump checks are prolly not gonna get across with a 12,22 .  If I fall I will get up and try to continue in the same direction that he was going and try to find him, spot of a 8. If I make it I will continue after him and try another shot with a 25.  If I can catch up with him then I will start hollering to inform my friends where we are.



Cal tries to outdistance Shrough to the ladder but the eldritch knight moves unnaturally fast up the ladder before Cal even reaches it. Jagr disappears around a nearby building.The elven rogue climbs up to the roof just in time to see Shrough jump from an adjacent building to another one. He sees no sign of Vak'tiel, however. Cal looks for the runner and sees him off in the distance well beyond Shrough. He takes aim with his bow and fires well over Cal's head to try to hit the runner. The arrow fails to arc down in time to hit the man, as Cal misjudges his aim.

Cal tries to jump to the nearby roof, but missteps at the edge and comes up short. He manages to grab on to the edge of the building with one hand, dangling precariously.

*OOC:* Cal's attack roll misses. The man is more than 120 feet away (roughly) from where Cal shoots from. The first Jump check is a failure. Cal would only fall (25 feet) on a failed Reflex save (DC 15) since he didn't fail by 5 or more. Reflex save to grab the edge: 1d20+10=19 (success). Cal ends up hanging on to the edge of the first building he tries to jump to. Roll a Climb check (DC 15) to have him pull himself up (move action).


----------



## Chuckfar (Nov 22, 2015)

Climb check to pull my self up!

[sblock]_: 1D20+4 = [20]+4 = 24
[/sblock]

Cal will try to catch up with the group!


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Nov 22, 2015)

Borya follows from the ground knowing full well he will patching up his fellow adventurers shortly.


----------



## kinem (Nov 22, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> *The Fire:*
> 
> It takes nearly a minute for Sarten to wake the woman. She seems exhausted to his eyes. Once roused, she nods at him hesitantly before heading to the window. She climbs down to the ground where more guards have gathered. They help her out of the way before Sarten heaves the body out the window. Several guards try to catch what they think is the man jumping out the window.
> 
> ...




ooc: Reflex save [roll0], [roll1] fire. Sarten hp: 36/41

ooc: I take it that through the doorway is the only way forward (towards the trapped humans) at this point. If not my actions may be different.

Depending more on his _blindsight_, Sarten heads deeper into the manor. Hot smoke hangs heavy in the air, but this is one time when being low to the ground is an advantage.

The sudden blast of hot air catches him off-guard, knocking him back onto his tail and causing some pain. He casts another _pyrotechnics_ spell to snuff the flames, and scrambles to his feet.

He quickly considers his options. _I am no hero; these humans are not worth my life. But short of that, I might as well help, and I'm by no means defeated yet_.

He casts _fire shield_ on himself, and charges through the doorway, ready to cast another _pyrotechnics_ spell when he sees the fire.

ooc: Chill version: half damage from fire and if a Reflex save for half damage is allowed, takes no damage on a successful save. 7 rounds.


----------



## Scotley (Nov 23, 2015)

Jagr grins at his success in locating the quarry. His blood pumped with excitement he smoothly draws an arrow and lets it fly and though the target is trying to hide he gets another shot into the air before starting to move again toward the fleeing man. 

OOC: [roll0] [roll1] [roll2] [roll3]


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 24, 2015)

*The Chase:*


Trogdor1992 said:


> Vak'tiel heads out onto the canal walkway and starts looking for any sight of the man he was chasing.






Scotley said:


> Jagr grins at his success in locating the quarry. His blood pumped with excitement he smoothly draws an arrow and lets it fly and though the target is trying to hide he gets another shot into the air before starting to move again toward the fleeing man.



Vak'tiel arrives around the corner of on the walkway just in time to see Jagr fire two shots at the runner. The first shot hits the man in the back just as he jumps over a stair railing and down to the ground. The second slips in between the gaps in stair's wooden frame and strikes the man in the thigh. The runner moves towards the boats and manages to keep his balance along the edge of one boat before jumping out onto the barge heading down the canal. He lands safely and scrambles through several tied down crates and barrels to the other side of the barge, preparing to jump to the western bank of the canal.

*OOC:* Both Jagr and Vak'tiel can see the man on the barge, but the man once again has cover (+2 AC) from the barge's cargo piled up on the deck. Range is at least one increment (-2 to attack roll) away unless Jagr moves closer. Since Vak'tiel already moved, I'll say he's in range if he has a bow. Does he?



Chuckfar said:


> Cal <pulls himself up> and will try to catch up with the group!



After pulling himself up, Cal reaches another gap in the rooftops. Looking down, he can see a 15 foot enclosure below him. He arrives at the edge of the building just in time to see Vak'tiel head around a corner onto a walkway along the canal. He can also see Shrough on the next rooftop about to jump down to somewhere Cal cannot see.

There are several crates piled up next to the building's wall. While the crates don't reach the roof, Cal should be able to jump down to them and then jump down to the ground.

*OOC:* Either Two 10 foot jumps down (DC 15 [x2]) -- one to the crates & one to the ground -- or one 10 foot jump down (DC 15) -- no damage for the first 10 feet. You can also have Cal back up and take a running jump across the gap (Jump check, DC 15).



Shades of Eternity said:


> Borya follows from the ground knowing full well he will patching up his fellow adventurers shortly.



Once Borya is in the street, he lets the sounds of the others guide him towards them. He looks up just in time to see Cal pull himself up on a nearby rooftop. How he got up there isn't obvious to Borya. He heads out towards the canal to try to get a better vantage on where the runner might be hiding.

He sees both Vak'tiel and Jagr ahead of him to the north. Jagr has his bow out and is preparing to fire towards a large barge heading down the canal towards Borya. He doesn't see the man who ran from the manor, but he does note that the elf named Shrough has jumped down onto a high set of wooden stairs that lead down on to the wooden walkway that the others are on. The elf moves unnaturally fast and he is soon on the ground near the bank of the canal.

*OOC:* BTW, [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION] let me know yesterday that he's having connectivity issues right now.


----------



## Knightfall (Nov 24, 2015)

*The Fire:*


kinem said:


> Depending more on his _blindsight_, Sarten heads deeper into the manor. Hot smoke hangs heavy in the air, but this is one time when being low to the ground is an advantage.
> 
> The sudden blast of hot air catches him off-guard, knocking him back onto his tail and causing some pain. He casts another _pyrotechnics_ spell to snuff the flames, and scrambles to his feet.
> 
> ...



Once through the doorway, Sarten can tell that the manor is likely doomed without more help. The room is full of flames and even after two more _pyrotechnic_ spells, the blaze continues to burn out of control around him.

A large staircase leads up to where he had been on the second floor. The entire banister along an elevated mezzanine is on fire as is much of the elevated area itself. Shelves with books burn and fire is making its way down the staircase.

Sarten sees a man lying on the floor roughly 10 feet in front of him and a gnomish woman lying face down to his right. A beam has fallen on her and it is on fire. The man in front of him groans in pain.

Linus appears next to him out of the smoke holding a cloth over his face. "We have to get them out of here!" He moves towards the gnome and tries to free her from the fallen beam. Two more members of the Lyreguard enter through the doorway ready to help. Linus cannot get the beam off the gnome lady by himself. One of the guards moves to help him while the other runs up the stairs to check the second floor. He casts a water-based spell as he moves and soon water ruses out in front of him.

Kisep appears next to Sarten and offer his help just as part of the upper banister gives way and falls in behind the man on the floor.



> ooc: I take it that through the doorway is the only way forward (towards the trapped humans) at this point. If not my actions may be different.



*OOC:* Correct. | I have a feeling that  [MENTION=6776182]JustinCase[/MENTION] is busy with his work, so I'm going to have Kisep help Sarten.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Nov 24, 2015)

Vak'tiel sees the man running down the canal and just knows he will not make that jump. Instead he runs with all speed to the market bridge to try and cut the fleeing man off.


----------



## Chuckfar (Nov 24, 2015)

Cal attempt's the jump (did not make it with an 8).  I will pick myself up from the ground, dust myself off and limp away in the direction that Vak'tiel went.  

_Note to self " learn how to effin jump!!!!"_

Eventually coming around the same corner as Vak'tiel and Jagr, still in pursuit. Cal grumbles, as he sees the river and the boats (Thinking once again "Damn I cant keep jumping like this I'm lible to drown this time!") just as the man they were giving chase to jumps from the boat over to the other side?  







[sblock]_: 1D20+4 = [4]+4 = 8
[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 25, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> *The Fire:*
> Once through the doorway, Sarten can tell that the manor is likely doomed without more help. The room is full of flames and even after two more _pyrotechnic_ spells, the blaze continues to burn out of control around him.
> 
> A large staircase leads up to where he had been on the second floor. The entire banister along an elevated mezzanine is on fire as is much of the elevated area itself. Shelves with books burn and fire is making its way down the staircase.
> ...




As strength is not his forte, Sarten follows the spell-casting guard upstairs.

ooc: Spellcraft to identify the water spell: [roll0]


----------



## Scotley (Nov 25, 2015)

Jagr moves again at speed trying to keep the barge in sight. His instincts are to chase the quarry down now that his is bloodied. 

OOC: If it is possible to jump onto the barge he will, Jump +9, or if not once he's back into short range he'll fire again +12/+7


----------



## JustinCase (Nov 25, 2015)

Kisep was hesitating. Fire was not his element; indeed, fire brought back some nasty memories. Painful, dangerous fire. Seeing the kobold rescue a woman from this fire, triggered a vision of a day long ago, when he himself was surrounded by the heat of the flames, when... But no, memories could wait. He would help these people! They had someone to come to their aid, and Kisep would try hard to be one of their rescuers.

Rushing inside, the kenku finds himself next to Sarten. Like the kobold, Kisep is not so strong to be able to lift the large beam off of the gnome woman, but he does know magic. Grabbing his magical citern, the bard produces a few musical notes and directs the healing magic within the music towards the prone gnome. Then, he mutters a story, about a brave knight and his squire, carrying silver armor and noble banners, who once rescued Kisep from the burning flames. As his confidence grows, so does the volume of his voice, inspiring all those who hear it to do their very best in helping those still inside the burning house.









*OOC:*


 Mac-fuirmidh citern can cast Cure Light Wounds 1/day, caster level 3rd: [roll0]
Then starting Inspire Competence: +2 to skill checks.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 1, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> Vak'tiel sees the man running down the canal and just knows he will not make that jump. Instead he runs with all speed to the market bridge to try and cut the fleeing man off.





Chuckfar said:


> Cal attempt's the jump (did not make it with an 8).  I will pick myself up from the ground, dust myself off and limp away in the direction that Vak'tiel went.
> 
> Eventually coming around the same corner as Vak'tiel and Jagr, still in pursuit. Cal grumbles, as he sees the river and the boats (Thinking once again "Damn I cant keep jumping like this I'm lible to drown this time!") just as the man they were giving chase to jumps from the boat over to the other side?



As Cal sees the man land on the barge, Vak'tiel runs back past him and across the Market Bridge. The tiefling barbarian looks to be trying to cut the man off and is soon running along the other side of the canal.

The fleeing man jumps awkwardly to the other side of the canal, favoring his bad leg. He sees Vak'tiel coming and heads away from the tiefling along the length of several buildings standing together along the canal. The man checks one door before coming to a partially open window. He tries to pry it open more to escape inside.



Scotley said:


> Jagr moves again at speed trying to keep the barge in sight. His instincts are to chase the quarry down now that his is bloodied.



Jagr easily makes the jump to the barge just as the runner jumps from the barge to the other side of the canal. Jagr's instincts push him on to jump after the man. He nearly misjudges the distance but manages to stick the landing, claws dug in. The man is only 30 feet away trying force his way into a building through a half open window.

*OOC:* Jagr's 1st jump check > 1d20+9=28, 2nd > 1d20+9=13. | FYI, Scott Dewar is still having connectivity issues.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Dec 1, 2015)

OOC: I'm I close enough to reach the man before he gets into the window?


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 1, 2015)

kinem said:


> As strength is not his forte, Sarten follows the spell-casting guard upstairs.



Sarten watches as the guards spell effect soaks the stairs, mezzanine, and its banister. The spell he uses is a mystery to the kobold. The Lyreguard moves with purpose to snuff out as much of the flames as possible. The guard comes to an open doorway that is engulfed and directs the last of the spell's water deep into the room. He call out to anyone who might be trapped, but no one responds. He speaks divine words to a god Sarten has never heard of before and the water-spell springs back to life. The guard leads Sarten along every part of the mezzanine until he comes to another room where the flames have yet to block the door. There is smoke inside but no signs of flame. He calls out again.

At first, there is silence. Then Sarten hears a whimpering sound coming from inside. The guard asks Sarten "to check it out" as he directs the spell across the banister and up towards the ceiling where the fire has crept. "I'll keep the flames at bay," he says.



JustinCase said:


> Kisep was hesitating. Fire was not his element; indeed, fire brought back some nasty memories. Painful, dangerous fire. Seeing the kobold rescue a woman from this fire, triggered a vision of a day long ago, when he himself was surrounded by the heat of the flames, when... But no, memories could wait. He would help these people! They had someone to come to their aid, and Kisep would try hard to be one of their rescuers.
> 
> Rushing inside, the kenku finds himself next to Sarten. Like the kobold, Kisep is not so strong to be able to lift the large beam off of the gnome woman, but he does know magic. Grabbing his magical citern, the bard produces a few musical notes and directs the healing magic within the music towards the prone gnome. Then, he mutters a story, about a brave knight and his squire, carrying silver armor and noble banners, who once rescued Kisep from the burning flames. As his confidence grows, so does the volume of his voice, inspiring all those who hear it to do their very best in helping those still inside the burning house.



The healing energy alights on the gnome with a pale glow, and the sound of Kisep's voice pushes Linus and the other guard's confidence to great heights. The two of them manage to get the beam off the trapped gnome lady. Linus picks her up in his arms and directs the other guard to "get that other man outside."

Linus runs out of the house while the other Lyreguard rushes to the fallen man's side and half lifts him up. "Ooh, he's a heavy one." He looks at Kisep. "Can you lend a shoulder and sing your tune at the same time?"

Then he looks up to the second floor, "Don't tarry up there, Johan. Even your magic isn't likely to be enough to keep this place from coming down."


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 1, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> OOC: I'm I close enough to reach the man before he gets into the window?



*OOC:* You can chose to make a Concentration skill check or a Strength check (DC 25) to get to him through sheer muscle power. This will give him a chance to attack the runner before he can disappear through the window.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Dec 1, 2015)

OOC: I'm not even sure if I can break a 25 on those checks


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 1, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> Linus runs out of the house while the other Lyreguard rushes to the fallen man's side and half lifts him up. "Ooh, he's a heavy one." He looks at Kisep. "Can you lend a shoulder and sing your tune at the same time?"




Kisep nods, not using his voice to respond but continuing with his tale, spinning it grander with every sentence and emphasizing various virtues of the protagonists that seem appropriate to certain tasks at hand. Lending his shoulder, the kenku helps to get the heavy man to safety.









*OOC:*


Do you need a check for keeping up the bardic music? If so, it will be a perform check because of my Melodic Casting feat.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 1, 2015)

Sensing his chance Jagr dashes after the man hoping to catch him before he can get into the building.


----------



## kinem (Dec 2, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> Sarten watches as the guards spell effect soaks the stairs, mezzanine, and its banister. The spell he uses is a mystery to the kobold. The Lyreguard moves with purpose to snuff out as much of the flames as possible. The guard comes to an open doorway that is engulfed and directs the last of the spell's water deep into the room. He call out to anyone who might be trapped, but no one responds. He speaks divine words to a god Sarten has never heard of before and the water-spell springs back to life. The guard leads Sarten along every part of the mezzanine until he comes to another room where the flames have yet to block the door. There is smoke inside but no signs of flame. He calls out again.
> 
> At first, there is silence. Then Sarten hears a whimpering sound coming from inside. The guard asks Sarten "to check it out" as he directs the spell across the banister and up towards the ceiling where the fire has crept. "I'll keep the flames at bay," he says.




Sarten observes approvingly how the guard's water spell can be controlled. "Very well" he says, and attempts to enter that room.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 4, 2015)

*Back at the Manor:*


JustinCase said:


> Kisep nods, not using his voice to respond but continuing with his tale, spinning it grander with every sentence and emphasizing various virtues of the protagonists that seem appropriate to certain tasks at hand. Lending his shoulder, the kenku helps to get the heavy man to safety.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heading back out into the cold night air, Kisep and the guard manage to haul the big man out into the courtyard, which has filled up with Lyreguards. Several of them cast spells that pours water onto the building. Kisep notes a priest that seems to be controlling the weather. A driving wind pours rain onto the burning building and a few nearby houses, but beyond that the sky remains clear.

The lady that Sarten helped cries out in joy at seeing the man Kisep is helping to carry. "Kailer, my love! Thank the gods!" She is clinging on to the child that the guard Linus carried out earlier. Her moment of joy fades, "Where is Daphene?"

*OOC:* I would say Kisep can multitask singing and lending a shoulder. He's not in combat, so no problem.



kinem said:


> Sarten observes approvingly how the guard's water spell can be controlled. "Very well" he says, and attempts to enter that room.



Sarten finds himself in a bedroom that seems to be made up for a human child. He quickly finds a young human girl lying on the floor next to a large bed. The room is full of smoke but there aren't any flames along the walls. Still, Sarten can feel the heat. He hears what sounds like driving rain or sleet starting to pound against the roof.

The young girl moans then coughs. She is a slip of a thing and would barely stand an inch over Sarten. There is no one else in the room.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 4, 2015)

*The Chase:* 


Scotley said:


> Sensing his chance Jagr dashes after the man hoping to catch him before he can get into the building.



Jagr comes upon the man just as he slips through the window. The catman reaches out to grab at the man's left foot, which is the last part of him to make its way through the window.

*OOC:* Reflex (DC 15) to grab the man's foot before he disappears inside. Strength check (DC 11) to hold the man in place or a Grapple check to pull the man back out of the window. If Jagr can hold the man in place, then Vak'tiel can help pull the man out once he gets there (the two of them would be grappling the man together).


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Dec 4, 2015)

Vak'tiel sees the man going through the window and runs towards him with all speed. Upon reaching the door he draws his weapon before kicking in the door.

OOC: Strength Check:
_: 1D20+4 = [17]+4 = 21


----------



## Scotley (Dec 4, 2015)

OOC: Str check to hold, [roll0]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 4, 2015)

OOC: [roll0]


----------



## Scotley (Dec 4, 2015)

Jagr strikes with the speed of a skilled hunter and his powerful grip holds the man fast in the window. Seeing Vak'tiel approach he grins with the delight of a successful hunt. "We have him, help me drag him out."

OOC: CMB is +10 if a grapple check is needed go ahead and roll for me I may not be able to post again until Sunday.


----------



## kinem (Dec 5, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> *Back at the Manor:*
> Sarten finds himself in a bedroom that seems to be made up for a human child. He quickly finds a young human girl lying on the floor next to a large bed. The room is full of smoke but there aren't any flames along the walls. Still, Sarten can feel the heat. He hears what sounds like driving rain or sleet starting to pound against the roof.
> 
> The young girl moans then coughs. She is a slip of a thing and would barely stand an inch over Sarten. There is no one else in the room.




Sarten tells the girl "Come on! We have to go now!"

If she's unresponsive he'll try taking her by the hand, or carrying her if need be.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 7, 2015)

*The Chase:*


Trogdor1992 said:


> Vak'tiel sees the man going through the window and runs towards him with all speed. Upon reaching the door he draws his weapon before kicking in the door.



The door splinters and Vak'tiel finds himself in a small warehouse full of crates and sacks of something that smells like wheat flour. The man trying to escape through the window seems unsure what to do when he sees you. With one foot still out the window, he reaches his hand down to his boot to pull out a dagger to defend himself.



Scotley said:


> Jagr strikes with the speed of a skilled hunter and his powerful grip holds the man fast in the window. Seeing Vak'tiel approach he grins with the delight of a successful hunt. "We have him, help me drag him out."



Vak'tiel kicks in the door beside the window and enters the building. The man tries to pull away from Jagr, but the catman's grip is vice-like. The man tries to unsheath a dagger from his boot, but Jagr twists him half out the window forcing the man to use his hands to keep from falling on his face.

"Let go, this does not concern you!" It is the first words Jagr has heard the man utter.

*OOC:* Jagr's Graple check > 1d20+10=26 | Runner's opposed Grapple roll > 1d20+4=15 | Runner tries to draw his dagger (opposed grapple) > 1d20+4=15, Opposed by Jagr > 1d20+10=19


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Dec 7, 2015)

Vak'tiel walks over to grab the man so that Jagr can come around to assist in restraining him.

OOC: Any chance you can make that roll for me?


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 8, 2015)

*At the Manor:*


kinem said:


> Sarten tells the girl "Come on! We have to go now!"
> 
> If she's unresponsive he'll try taking her by the hand, or carrying her if need be.



The young girl coughs and looks at Sarten through bleary eyes. She is surprised by how he looks, but she nods her head and grabs his hand. She leans on him as they exist the room. The Lyreguard says, "I hope that's everyone, because I can't cast this spell again today."

He leads the way down the stairs, which is free from fire. He covers his face with his cloak to protect it from the smoke. Near the exit out of the manor he douses one last area with his spell before he, Sarten, and the girl run out in the courtyard. It is a hive of activity. More guards fire off water- and cold-based spells, and a local druid is dousing the flames still on the roof with a _control weather_ spell.

Kisep is outside helping with a large man who is being half hugged and half held up by the lady Sarten saved earlier. When she sees Sarten helping the girl, she cries out in relief and rushes over to gather up the girl in her arms. Linus is there too. He or someone else was able to get the gnome out of the manor as well.

"Is that everyone?" The Lyreguard Warder named Wilsk asks the lady.

"Y-yes, I t-think so."

"The rest of the staff had the night off," the gnome miss says.

"Then I need everyone to get back and let us do our work," Wilsk orders. "Out into the street. Now!"

The family is ushered away, carefully. Those with severe injuries are carried out the gate. Once Sarten and Kisep are clear of the courtyard, an arcanist casts a spell that Sarten doesn't recognize. It's effects are powerful, however. A field of energy surrounds the building. Then there is a forceful blast of air fired into the night sky which snuffs out the remaining flames inside the energy field.

The process happens quickly.

Neither Sarten nor Kisep sees any obvious signs of the rest of the _Eight_ on the street.

Wilsk's men gather around the Golodas to _watch over them_ while Wilsk talks with Linus and other guards who fought the fire inside. Linus points to Sarten and Kisep while giving his report to his commander. Wilsk seems to nod in agreement and then comes over to the duo.

"You've had a busy evening. It's good you were here. The timing is unlikely to be a coincidence, so it seems like this patron of yours has some foresight, at the very least. Linus tells me the others went after someone who might be responsible. Any ideas where they went?"


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Dec 8, 2015)

O.C.C. okay a bit of retconning.

Borya helped get people out of the burning manor as best he could, once he realized he realized that the place was on fire.  He barely took a few steps out anyways.

He'll be providing medical support through heal checks and spells as necessary.

he's also strong enough to lift people and/or important objects to safety.

if I need to make any checks and/or use any spells, please let me know.


----------



## Scotley (Dec 8, 2015)

"Oh but it does." snarls Jagr as he he and Vak'tiel work to subdue their prey. "I have some rope, it seems likely this one is going to fight being a prisoner."


----------



## kinem (Dec 9, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> *At the Manor:*
> Wilsk's men gather around the Golodas to _watch over them_ while Wilsk talks with Linus and other guards who fought the fire inside. Linus points to Sarten and Kisep while giving his report to his commander. Wilsk seems to nod in agreement and then comes over to the duo.
> 
> "You've had a busy evening. It's good you were here. The timing is unlikely to be a coincidence, so it seems like this patron of yours has some foresight, at the very least. Linus tells me the others went after someone who might be responsible. Any ideas where they went?"




Watching the human girl's reunion with her mother, Sarten does feel a certain sense of satisfaction. _Still not going to be a hero._

He also notes the Warders' magic which is unknown to him. _Specialized for putting out fires. I'm more of a fireball-casting guy but their magic appears to have its uses too._

To Wilsek he says "Whether they caught the guy or not, I expect the others to make their way back here."


----------



## JustinCase (Dec 9, 2015)

Kisep nods to Sartens words, then waves his hand towards where his fellows went on the chase, and adds, "The mysterious fellow fled over rooftops in that general direction. I sent Cousin Corvus to keep an eye on the guy from the air. We could wait for them here, or perhaps back at the market square. But the tavern is perhaps a better place to wait..."

With that, the kenku looks at Sarten. Although his beak makes smiling impossible, the twinkle in Kiseps eyes is obvious.


----------



## kinem (Dec 10, 2015)

Sarten tells Kisep "There'll be time enough for that. Best to find out as soon as we can what happened."

He goes over to the woman he rescued and says "I'm glad to see that you and your family are alright. Although it is difficult now I must ask a few questions. Do you know a Kalier Goloda?"


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 11, 2015)

Trogdor1992 said:


> Vak'tiel walks over to grab the man so that Jagr can come around to assist in restraining him.



Vak'tiel tries to grab the assassin by the neck, but he twists away from the tiefling's grasp.

*OOC:* Vak'tiel's Grapple Check > 1d20+10=13, Runner's Opposed Grapple > 1d20+4=22



Scotley said:


> "Oh but it does." snarls Jagr as he he and Vak'tiel work to subdue their prey. "I have some rope, it seems likely this one is going to fight being a prisoner."



The man pushes back at Jagr, trying to free his leg. When that doesn't work he tries to kick at the catfolk through the window.

*OOC:* Runner's Initiative > 1d20+5=16

At this point, I want Initiative rolls for Vak'tiel, Jagr, Cal, and Shrough.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Dec 11, 2015)

OOC: Vak'tiel's Initiative
_: 1D20+2 = [17]+2 = 19


----------



## Scotley (Dec 11, 2015)

OOC: [roll0]

Jagr realizes the difficulty of his situation. "We can't very well take him and the window. Take him Vak-tiel and I'll tie him up." He releases his grip with a final shove. He is ready to pounce on the fellow should he try to escape.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Dec 12, 2015)

OOC: [MENTION=2012]Knightfall[/MENTION] I don't have access to my sheet right now, can you tell me what my modifier to grapple would be?


----------



## Chuckfar (Dec 12, 2015)

OOC:1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11.      _: 1D20+5 = [6]+5 = 11



I might be able to catch up in a round or so. I have fallen like six time just running down the street!  Lol


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 12, 2015)

*Guild Street in front of the manor:*


Shades of Eternity said:


> Borya helped get people out of the burning manor as best he could, once he realized he realized that the place was on fire.  He barely took a few steps out anyways.
> 
> OOC:  He'll be providing medical support through heal checks and spells as necessary. He's also strong enough to lift people and/or important objects to safety. If I need to make any checks and/or use any spells, please let me know.



Borya comes back to the courtyard of the manor just in time to see one of the Lyreguards carry out a small boy in his arms. Borya immediately goes to check on the woman and her son. Other guards use water and ice magic to hold back the flames.

He watches as Kisep disappears inside to help. The guard hands the boy over to a woman who appears to be his mother. The guard goes back in and comes out again with a female gnome. More guards appear out of the smoke along with, first, Kisep, and then Sarten. Kisep helps one of the guards rescue a heavy-set man while Sarten helps a lithe girl from the building. The woman is overjoyed to see both of them.

The guard captain Borya and the others met earlier orders all the civilians into the street. Borya helps carry the big man out into the street, as the guards help ther other who had been inside. An arcanist of some power casts a spell that surrounds the building with a magical effect and pushes all the air out, snuffing out the fire.

*OOC:* The female gnome is still hurt from her ordeal as is the footman who was lying unconscious near the manor's front door, and the big man Borya carries has some obvious wounds (beaten and stabbed) of struggle. The woman seems fine while her two children are suffering from smoke inhalation. The boy is the worst of the two, as he is younger.



kinem said:


> Watching the human girl's reunion with her mother, Sarten does feel a certain sense of satisfaction. _Still not going to be a hero._
> 
> He also notes the Warders' magic which is unknown to him. _Specialized for putting out fires. I'm more of a fireball-casting guy but their magic appears to have its uses too._
> 
> To Wilsek he says "Whether they caught the guy or not, I expect the others to make their way back here."



"I hope they catch the bastard," he responds. "This sort of thing cannot happen here without reprisals."



JustinCase said:


> Kisep nods to Sartens words, then waves his hand towards where his fellows went on the chase, and adds, "The mysterious fellow fled over rooftops in that general direction. I sent Cousin Corvus to keep an eye on the guy from the air. We could wait for them here, or perhaps back at the market square. But the tavern is perhaps a better place to wait..."
> 
> With that, the kenku looks at Sarten. Although his beak makes smiling impossible, the twinkle in Kiseps eyes is obvious.



Warder Wilsk motions to two members of the Market Watch, "Go, help find this assassin. Let me know how their companions are fairing."

The guards jump to his command.



kinem said:


> Sarten tells Kisep "There'll be time enough for that. Best to find out as soon as we can what happened."



"Agreed. The family might know something," Wilsk interjects.



> He goes over to the woman he rescued and says "I'm glad to see that you and your family are alright. Although it is difficult now I must ask a few questions. Do you know a Kalier Goloda?"



The woman looks at Sarten with a look of disbelief. "So you don't know?"

"This is Kailer Goloda," Wilsk motions to the big man that Borya carried into the street. "This is his wife, Marla. And these are their two children." The young girl watches over her brother who coughs fitfully, wheezing in as best he can.

"You saved us all," the woman looks at Sarten and Kisep with great affection. "I do not know how we can ever repay you, but I will assist to my husband that he do all he can for you while your are here in Bard's Gate."

Warder Wilsk asks Borya, "How is he?" The guard captain kneels over Goloda one of the Lyreguards casts a minor healing spell on the boy.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Dec 12, 2015)

Upon seeing Jagr let go of the assassin Vak'tiel swiftly attempts to hold him in place until he can be properly secured.

OOC: Grapple Check
_: 1D20+10 = [11]+10 = 21


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 12, 2015)

Shrough rushes to join to assist the other two with tying up the arson.

initiative
Initiative: 1D20+1 = [18]+1 = 19

grapple
aid another - grapple: 1D20+7 = [18]+7 = 25


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Dec 14, 2015)

Knightfall said:


> *Guild Street in front of the manor:*
> 
> Borya comes back to the courtyard of the manor just in time to see one of the Lyreguards carry out a small boy in his arms. Borya immediately goes to check on the woman and her son. Other guards use water and ice magic to hold back the flames.
> 
> ...




"Relax,"  Borya says with a loving smile,  (O.O.C. 3 cure light wounds later, one on the man, the other on the boy and girl)



Knightfall said:


> Warder Wilsk motions to two members of the Market Watch, "Go, help find this assassin. Let me know how their companions are fairing."
> 
> The guards jump to his command.
> 
> ...




"he will be alright, but it will take time."


----------



## Scotley (Dec 15, 2015)

Jagr moves into the building where the man has been grappled. He pulls out a coil of rope and attempts to bind him.


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 15, 2015)

Scotley said:


> Jagr realizes the difficulty of his situation. "We can't very well take him and the window. Take him Vak-tiel and I'll tie him up." He releases his grip with a final shove. He is ready to pounce on the fellow should he try to escape.



Jagr senses that he could easily move into the building and take the man down with strike, but he waits for Vak'tiel move.



Trogdor1992 said:


> Upon seeing Jagr let go of the assassin Vak'tiel swiftly attempts to hold him in place until he can be properly secured.





Scott DeWar said:


> Shrough rushes to join to assist the other two with tying up the arson[ist].



Vak'tiel easily grabs a hold of the assassin and arsonist, as the man struggles to find his footing after Jagr shoves him through the rest of the window. Shrough soom joins Jagr and Vak'tiel near the building. He seizes his chance to help and joins Vak'tiel in holding the man down.



> Jagr moves into the building where the man has been grappled. He pulls out a coil of rope and attempts to bind him.



At first, Jagr doesn't have an opening to get the rope on the man's limbs with Vak'tiel and Shrough in the way. However, he soon finds an opening and manages to bind the man's arms behind his back and coil the rest of the rope around the man's torso, legs, and feet.

The runner will not run again this night.

Cal finds the trio standing over the hogtied assassin. The man has a glum look in his face and there is a touch of madness in his eyes.

*OOC:* Use Rope for Jagr > 1d20+6=10 (The DC was 9 -- the same at the man's failed grapple roll.)


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Dec 15, 2015)

"Hey, looks like you're too late to get in on the fun!" Vak'tiel shouts upon seeing Cal. Turning upon the tied up runner, a menacing look on his face, he says "So are we gonna torture him until he tells us what's going on?"

OOC: Think you can make a bluff check for me?


----------



## Scotley (Dec 15, 2015)

The powerful cat man scoops up the bound human and throws him over his shoulder. "Where should we take him now that we have him?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 16, 2015)

_after_he gets picked up, being one beat slower then the others, he clears  his throat and says, "Ahem*, perhaps we should search his body first? he could have something like a clue as to who he is, why he did what he did or worse, a way he can escape, on his person"


----------



## Chuckfar (Dec 18, 2015)

Breathless Cal joins his companions!  "Glad to see you guys caught him! I agree lets search the person. And then get him back to the house. Hopefully the others were able to put the fire out! Man I am tired of running!!!  I need to learn how to fly!" He finishes with a chuckle.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Dec 18, 2015)

strangely, though Shrough was moving incredibly fast, he is not really out of breath . . . . .


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 2, 2016)

Trogdor1992 said:


> "Hey, looks like you're too late to get in on the fun!" Vak'tiel shouts upon seeing Cal. Turning upon the tied up runner, a menacing look on his face, he says "So are we gonna torture him until he tells us what's going on?"



The man looks at Vak'tiel wide-eyed. He looks confused and withdrawn but does not speak to the tiefling.

*OOC:* Vak'tiel's Intimidate check > 1d20+6=16



Scotley said:


> The powerful cat man scoops up the bound human and throws him over his shoulder. "Where should we take him now that we have him?"



"No, no! Please don't hurt me!" The man exclaims, "I didn't want to do it! I was being controlled, I swear! Sorcery took m-my m-mind from m-me!" The man begins crying before sobbing out, "M-master Goloda has always been good to m-me! Gods, what that thing did to m-my m-mind!" Then he begins shaking and half laughs, half cries. "You m-must m-me... believe!"



Scott DeWar said:


> _after_he gets picked up, being one beat slower then the others, he clears  his throat and says, "Ahem*, perhaps we should search his body first? he could have something like a clue as to who he is, why he did what he did or worse, a way he can escape, on his person"






Chuckfar said:


> Breathless Cal joins his companions!  "Glad to see you guys caught him! I agree lets search the person. And then get him back to the house. Hopefully the others were able to put the fire out! Man I am tired of running!!!  I need to learn how to fly!" He finishes with a chuckle.



Two guards appear on the scene shortly after Cal.

"You've caught him," one says. "Well done."

"Wait! I know him," the other says. "That's Corleg. He's Master Goloda's servant. Why would he do such a thing?"

"I swear! My m-mind... was against m-me... turned , hee, hee, ahhhh," the man named Corleg half babbles.


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Jan 3, 2016)

"I think he may be telling the truth, he gave us no information, even when threatened with torture."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 9, 2016)

"One moment, gentlemen. If I may I might be able to detect lingering magic."

If allowed Shrough will cast detect magic to determine the school

and will apply his knowledge of the crafting of spells to determine the spell's properties.

spellcraft: 1D20+12 = [10]+12 = 22


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 15, 2016)

Scott DeWar said:


> "One moment, gentlemen. If I may I might be able to detect lingering magic."
> 
> OOC: If allowed Shrough will cast detect magic to determine the school and will apply his knowledge of the crafting of spells to determine the spell's properties.
> spellcraft: 1D20+12 = [10]+12 = 22



The prisoner makes no motion to resist Shrough's spell. In fact, the Corleg seems unable to do anything but sit there and babble. Two auras flare to life on the man. One is very faint while the other is stronger.. and not quite right. The first is the last wisps of a lingering aura that is definitely enchantment related. Before Shrough can determine what it is, however, it fades away completely. The spell likely wasn't very powerful but the person who cast it likely put it on Corleg many hours ago.

The second aura has left a dark stain of supernatural magic around the man's head. What has happened to him was likely the result of some person or _thing_ damaging his mind. Shrough checks for signs of holes in the man's skull but doesn't find any, "_unlikely to be a mind flayer, hopefully_," he thinks to himself. Skill hasn't been diminished but strength of will has been, which is likely how he was so easily charmed. The condition is likely permanent without magical aid.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 19, 2016)

Keeping a grip on the prisoner, Jagr watches Shrough with interest.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Jan 20, 2016)

Once all his patients are under control, Borya slowly, but surely wanders over to wherever the rest of the party is headed (assuming he can figure out where the rest of his party is).


----------



## kinem (Jan 22, 2016)

Sarten will take his leave of the rescued humans and follow Borya.

ooc: I guess we are waiting for Scott DeWar. KF, maybe you should PM him.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 22, 2016)

[sblock=spell results]







Knightfall said:


> The prisoner makes no motion to resist Shrough's spell. In fact, the Corleg seems unable to do anything but sit there and babble. Two auras flare to life on the man. One is very faint while the other is stronger.. and not quite right. The first is the last wisps of a lingering aura that is definitely enchantment related. Before Shrough can determine what it is, however, it fades away completely. The spell likely wasn't very powerful but the person who cast it likely put it on Corleg many hours ago.
> 
> The second aura has left a dark stain of supernatural magic around the man's head. What has happened to him was likely the result of some person or _thing_ damaging his mind. Shrough checks for signs of holes in the man's skull but doesn't find any, "_unlikely to be a mind flayer, hopefully_," he thinks to himself. Skill hasn't been diminished but strength of will has been, which is likely how he was so easily charmed. The condition is likely permanent without magical aid.



[/sblock]

ooc: Sorry guys, this did not show up on my subscription list for some reason - a rare occurrence, I assure you!

"hmm argh! . . .  Ah! Oh.  . . uh-oh . . . . .That's not good . . .hmmm, Ok . . .uh huh . . . ."  He concentrates intensely on what he is looking at, testing and poking, speaking in the language of dragons as if comparing notes in his head. He then looks at you all in silence for a couple of beats and softly announces, with pity in his voice, "This man has been under not only an enchantment, A weak one cast several hours ago that slipped away before I could get a more definitive reading, but also a very strong and very dark supernatural influence on his mind. This compelling was so strong, I was afraid at first it was of the illithid influence, but I see no holes in his head to indicate as such.

This compelling seems to  . . . Well . . . " Shrough's face contorts as he thinks for a moment, but then he continues, "It has stolen his personal will with out stealing his knowledge of skills. The sad part is, it seems permanent until he gets some sort of magical healing to reverse it. This is serious magic - Dark, evil dominance magic"

He stands slowly, shaking his head. He seems deep in thought still as he contemplates what kind of healing this pour man needs, "He needs his soul returned to him.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 22, 2016)

Jagr shudders. "That is most foul. Is such magic common here? Taking a man's will, his very soul and leaving him no freedom. It should not be done. Can you discover who did this thing?" He is clearly very disturbed by the notion.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 22, 2016)

"Maybe if we find out why the mansion was the target of tragedy, it might lead us to who is behind this. Or if we can look further in the mind of the victim there may be a memory there, but that maybe a bit tricky as a false memory could very well be left there to lead us off the path on a rabbit trail or even a false lead to the wrong person or persons. So much to learn, but so thin a channel to draw from."

*S * I * G * H

*​Shrough squats down again to the man who was chased to continue searching for clues, when at that moment a soft rustle of the nearby grasses on the side of the road makes a soft rustle as a red fox emerges and pads silently to Shrough. He moves to place himself under the elf's left arm and walks under the length of it as if getting petted making a soft yip. Shrough looks down and greets him, "Hello Zarr my friend, I see you did not get lost as I ran on the roof tops."

*yip grr yip gra*

"No, I am sorry to say we do not have the right spell to look into his mind."Then to the others he says, "This is my friend Zarr. I don't know what else to do or say"


----------



## Knightfall (Jan 24, 2016)

Shades of Eternity said:


> Once all his patients are under control, Borya slowly, but surely wanders over to wherever the rest of the party is headed (assuming he can figure out where the rest of his party is).






kinem said:


> Sarten will take his leave of the rescued humans and follow Borya.



It isn't hard to find the others. Borya hears Kisep's Cousin Corvus cawing from across the river. He and Sarten head across the Market Bridge and down the other side of the bank. (Kisep follows suit when he hears Corvus cawing for him.) They find the others gathered around the would-be assassin. Jagr is holding him tightly while Shrough studies the man, intently.

Cal seems to be out of breath. Vak'tiel pats his friend on the back with an uncanny grin that is made more so by the light coming from a torch being held by a Lyreguard. Another guard watches as Shrough works. He looks towards the others as they arrive. "Your friends got him, but there is more going on here than a simple assassination attempt."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2016)

[sblock=the fluff I was going for]







Knightfall said:


> [sblock]Okay, the man's soul isn't truly gone. Just his strength of will (i.e. his Wisdom has been decreased). I guess you could say that his soul has been affected since he'd likely be easy to dominate once again.[/sblock]




Exactly![/sblock]

"I seem to recall some possible answers, though not exactly solutions, to the what happened to him and possibly the where, just not the Why him and why this target."

"First thing that came to mind was a vampire, which can dominate a person's mind, but there are no bite marks and . . . . , " At this time both elf and fox sniff the man, look to each other to silently confer and then continues, "no stench of death."

"Second thing was highly unlikely and only a worse case scenario and that is some sort of near deific being compelling him, perhaps one being called by a secret cult - but like I said, Not likely. As for cults, . . . .

That brings me to the third possibility of him being captured by a cult that has priestly members that can cast divine magics from the fell powers they worship. To be sure, I would need some time in a library . . . .

And speaking of libraries, I would need to look int the fourth possibility to be sure, but out in the forests I heard tell of a magical beast that controls the soul of its victim, taking the will out of his being to do any but its bidding. Not too much unlike the dominance of a vampire. But like I said, I need the use of a library.

I am rather curious why this man was sent to attack the manse that he did. I wonder if there is a clue there?"

He looks to the others and shrugs, "Lets get him back to the others and see if we can find a library. This dark and wicked game is afoot."


----------



## Scotley (Jan 26, 2016)

Jagr hefts the man to his feet. "Come on, let's go see if the local law wants you." Jagr's eyes are alight and there is a spring in his step. The excitement of the hunt is still upon him, but he calms himself and considers the suggestion of a library. "Maybe there is something to be found on the words from the bridge as well." Then he adds, "but first we should see what he might have been trying to destroy with fire and murder."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2016)

"Yes, let us go."


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Jan 26, 2016)

"Indeed, before someone else tries destroying what might be there."


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Jan 27, 2016)

Knightfall said:


> It isn't hard to find the others. Borya hears Kisep's Cousin Corvus cawing from across the river. He and Sarten head across the Market Bridge and down the other side of the bank. (Kisep follows suit when he hears Corvus cawing for him.) They find the others gathered around the would-be assassin. Jagr is holding him tightly while Shrough studies the man, intently.
> 
> Cal seems to be out of breath. Vak'tiel pats his friend on the back with an uncanny grin that is made more so by the light coming from a torch being held by a Lyreguard. Another guard watches as Shrough works. He looks towards the others as they arrive. "Your friends got him, but there is more going on here than a simple assassination attempt."




Borya meets up with the party as they bring their captive to the local constabulary

"oh you caught him have you? Well done."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2016)

As soon as the prisoner is taken out of sight, Shrough will ask for a meeting with the guarsmen and his fellow called 'investigators'.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 6, 2016)

Scott DeWar said:


> {snip}
> He looks to the others and shrugs, "Lets get him back to the others and see if we can find a library. This dark and wicked game is afoot."






Scotley said:


> Jagr hefts the man to his feet. "Come on, let's go see if the local law wants you." Jagr's eyes are alight and there is a spring in his step. The excitement of the hunt is still upon him, but he calms himself and considers the suggestion of a library. "Maybe there is something to be found on the words from the bridge as well." Then he adds, "but first we should see what he might have been trying to destroy with fire and murder."



"The Warder will want to question him," says the guard who recognized Corlag. "We should take him to the Keep. I'm sure he's already on his way there with Master Goloda and his family. The Goloda's home won't be livable for some time, I think."

"Aye" the other guard says. "We'll take him with us. You must all come with us. The Warder will want to get statements from all of you about this event. You might even have to speak with Captain Imril." 



Trogdor1992 said:


> "Indeed, before someone else tries destroying what might be there."



"I'm sure the Warder won't mind if you want to take a look around the manor at some point, but it will have to be secured first. And Imril, and likely a magistrate, will have to approve it. Come with us, please."

The guards take custody of Corlag and manacle his hands. The troubled man sobs to himself. "Sorry, but it has to be this way," says the first guard. "I arrest you for the attempted murder of Master Kalier Goloda and his family and for arson. You will receive a fair and unbiased trial but you must retain your own barrister, as the city will not provide you one."

"If it can be proven that you were magically compelled," the other guard adds. "You might find a willing representative from the Assembly of the Spoken Word who will defend you will only a minimum cost."

"You will face these charges even if Master Goloda, assuming he lives, or his family takes pity on you for your years of service. Do you understand what I have told you?"

Corlag looks at the guards with fear and then the adventurers. "I- I'm not sure. What has happened again? I don't really remember what it is I'm supposed to have done. If he lives? Did something happen to Master Goloda?"

"Damn it," the guard sighs. "If he can't acknowledge me, he's got little chance of defending himself."

"It can't be helped. right now, we have to take him in. The Warder and Captain Imril will figure it out."

The first guard begins leading Corlag away towards Market Bridge. The other guard waits for the group to proceed him towards the bridge.

After you," he says.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 6, 2016)

Shades of Eternity said:


> Borya meets up with the party as they bring their captive to the local constabulary
> 
> "oh you caught him have you? Well done."



The second guard takes note of Borya's arrival. "You as well, sir. A statement will be needed once at the Keep.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 6, 2016)

Scott DeWar said:


> As soon as the prisoner is taken out of sight, Shrough will ask for a meeting with the guarsmen and his fellow called 'investigators'.



"Any questions you have should be saved for the Warder and Captain Imril. If you wish to speak to me after that, I'll try to be available. For now, please come with us to the Keep."


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Feb 6, 2016)

"The more time I spend here the more I remember why my people live far from all of this. I guess we should all follow them to the keep then." Vak'tiel says, followed by an audible sigh.


----------



## kinem (Feb 8, 2016)

"Oh well, to the keep" Sarten agrees. "It's all part of the job."


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 8, 2016)

Not having much to say, Kisep follows the others, observing the prisoner and the guards. The kenku and the raven on his shoulder are a curious sight, and the bard does not want to draw too much attention to himself from the guards in particular.









*OOC:*


I believe the magic face in the market square is still there. Are we going back there?


----------



## Scotley (Feb 8, 2016)

With a resigned shrug Jagr follows along. He keeps his eyes open for trouble.


----------



## JustinCase (Feb 9, 2016)

As if remembering it only now, Kisep halts in his steps. 

"Excuse me," the kenku adresses the highest ranking guard in the vicinity, "But me and my allies would like to return to the Market Square and gain additional information about this whole mess. You know, from that magic face in the street."









*OOC:*


Diplomacy check: [roll0]
Edit: Whoops, forgot to add the +2. Although it hardly seems necessary...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2016)

Knightfall said:


> "Any questions you have should be saved for the Warder and Captain Imril. If you wish to speak to me after that, I'll try to be available. For now, please come with us to the Keep."



 "To the keep it is then. " Says the Elf in a neutral tone of voice. He does not seemed put off or enthused either way.


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Feb 10, 2016)

Knightfall said:


> The second guard takes note of Borya's arrival. "You as well, sir. A statement will be needed once at the Keep.




"but of course," Borya says with a smile as he head's off with the rest of the group.


----------



## Knightfall (Feb 14, 2016)

Trogdor1992 said:


> "The more time I spend here the more I remember why my people live far from all of this. I guess we should all follow them to the keep then." Vak'tiel says, followed by an audible sigh.



The second guard gives Vak'tiel a reassuring smile. "Try not to judge us to harshly. We have a duty to perform." Then he says quietly to the tiefling, "Personally, I agree with you that there can be too much politicking in the city, but doesn't tell Kristijan there I said so. He's a bit of stickler." The guard holds out his hand to shake Vak'tiel's, "I'm Tivadar Veres. I'm glad to make your acquaintance."

"Tivadar, don't dawdle," the other guard orders.



kinem said:


> "Oh well, to the keep" Sarten agrees. "It's all part of the job."



Sarten notes an audible sigh as Tivadar moves to catch up with his fellow guard after shaking Vak'tiel's hand. He gives Sarten a nod, like human's tend to do when being quietly polite.



Scotley said:


> With a resigned shrug Jagr follows along. He keeps his eyes open for trouble.





JustinCase said:


> As if remembering it only now, Kisep halts in his steps.
> 
> "Excuse me," the kenku addresses the highest ranking guard in the vicinity, "But me and my allies would like to return to the Market Square and gain additional information about this whole mess. You know, from that magic face in the street."



Kisep notes that the guard Kristijan seems to be of the higher rank of the two. Convincing him to let Kisep and the others go back to the Market Bridge and 'question the magical face' is easier than the other guard made it sound. Kristijan turns out to be quite reasonable or, maybe, just easy to sway.

"Marcus did mention something about the bridge and the face. He said you were going to do that later. Of course, with what's happened, it might be prudent to find out more."



Scott DeWar said:


> "To the keep it is then. " Says the Elf in a neutral tone of voice. He does not seemed put off or enthused either way.






Shades of Eternity said:


> "but of course," Borya says with a smile as he head's off with the rest of the group.



"It looks like you all will be taking a bit of a detour," Tivadar replies with a smile.

The two guards lead them to the bridge, which has been overrun with more guards. Marcus has returned to watch over the face, as he had been doing before the crisis at the manor. He waves for the guards at the end of the bridge to let you all pass.

"There you are," Marcus says. "You go him, I see. Wait, is that..."

"Yes, Master Galoda's man," Kristijan replies. "It seems he might have been befuddled by magic. At least, that's what this elf thinks," he nods his head towards Shrough.

"Well, take him to the Keep and put him in a cell, just to be safe. If someone has a hold of his mind, they might take control of it again."

"Yes sir," Kristijan salutes formally.

"The Warder isn't around, Kris, you don't have to be such a kisser."

Before Kristijan can object, Tividar speaks, "These, uh, I don't know what to call you. Does your company have a name?" He asks Vak'tiel.

"The magical face called them the Eight, Marcus says with a wide grin. "Although there seems to be only seven of them, so far."

"These Eight, uh, Seven have decided to stay here and question the bridge, uh, the face on the bridge before coming to the Keep. Do you think The Warder would object?"

"I doubt it, Marcus says. "That's what he suggested before all this started. It's a good idea." He looks to the group, "It would be best to ask your question while its still night. Once morning comes, it will be very difficult to control access to the bridge. Commerce tends to come first in the city. Diverting the flow of traffic across the Canal Bridge would be... troubling."

"And dangerous," Tividar adds.

"Kris, Tiv, take the prisoner to the Keep. I'll stay here with them until they are done." Marcus waits until they leave before addressing the group. "Once you're done, I will have to take you to the Keep. I'm sure you'll want to talk to Master Goloda, and I'm sure The Warder will want to hear what the bridge told you. The captain might be there too."

Marcus takes a step back to watch as the group interacts with the magical face.

*OOC:* Remember, each PC can only ask the magical face on the bridge (Vectēvs) two questions. One has to be about the situation "The Gezgin" has tasked the PCs to handle while the other can be more general, but there is no guarantee that Vectēvs will be able to answer obscure questions.

Here's the post with Vectēvs' message to the PCs: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-(IC)/page12&p=6754138&viewfull=1#post6754138

You guys might want to usee the OOC thread to brainstorm some ideas for your questions. If you get stuck for ideas, feel free to ask me if a question might garner a good response.


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 9, 2016)

When they arrive at the market square, Kisep walks up to the magical face on the street. "Greetings, my name is Kisep," the kenku states. He opens his beak as if beginning to talk, but then closes it again. The bard looks at his companions, as if to ask permission to ask his question first. When no obvious complaints are forthcoming, Kisep turns his attention back to the face.

"Who are Master Galoda's enemies, and which ones are known to have magical power over minds or able to gain use of such power?"


----------



## Scotley (Mar 17, 2016)

As they journey back to the bridge Jagr becomes introspective considering what they might ask. When Kisep steps up to question the face he watches the prey with interest. _Pretty smart questions for a bird brain. I must watch this one carefully,_ he thinks to himself. He focuses on the stones to wait for the mysterious face to answer.


----------



## Knightfall (Mar 20, 2016)

JustinCase said:


> When they arrive at the market square, Kisep walks up to the magical face on the street. "Greetings, my name is Kisep," the kenku states. He opens his beak as if beginning to talk, but then closes it again. The bard looks at his companions, as if to ask permission to ask his question first. When no obvious complaints are forthcoming, Kisep turns his attention back to the face.
> 
> "Who are Master Galoda's enemies, and which ones are known to have magical power over minds or able to gain use of such power?"



For a few moments there is silence...



Scotley said:


> As they journey back to the bridge Jagr becomes introspective considering what they might ask. When Kisep steps up to question the face he watches the prey with interest. _Pretty smart questions for a bird brain. I must watch this one carefully,_ he thinks to himself. He focuses on the stones to wait for the mysterious face to answer.



Then Vectēvs begins to speak. "Kailer Galoda has a few rivals in the city, but none of them would qualify as enemies in the traditional sense. As the city's primary treasurer, he is responsible for much of the wealth that flows through the Offices of Commence and Trade. It is coveted, but it isn't a permanent position. There is a clerk named Atharid who has long wished to gain Galoda's title and position, but he is quite mundane and incompetent. Even if Galoda were to lose his position, Atharid would have no chance to fill the vacancy. Another rival is the noblewoman Jehqarin Elsalor. In their youth, Kailer and Jehqarin were lovers but Galoda family intervened. Jehqarin wasn't considered a good match for Kailer's ambitious parents. They forced him to spurn her in favor of his future wife. Jehqarin was heartbroken and then enraged. She vowed revenge. She lives and teaches at the Bard's College. She is a renowned singer, but her arcane skills are considered, only adequate."

The is another pause, before the magical construct continues. "Jehqarin Elsalor, despite her magical limitations, is likely to have access to enchantments that might be able to control the mind. Her position at the Bard's College grants her full access to the college's library, The Written Note, as well as limited access to the Auditorium of the Silver Harp in the Bridge District. However, she is isn't considered a true Harpist. Atharid couldn't cast a cantrip if his life depended on it."


----------



## Scotley (Mar 21, 2016)

"Mmmm, a spurned lover. Might be a motive, but how long has this been coming? I do not think we should discount this rival Atharid. If he is a vapid as the voice suggests then he may not know he would not be considered for the job. He might have found an ally or be the pawn of someone else. We should look into both." He glances at the others. "Does this lead anyone else to another question?"


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 21, 2016)

"Not at this time, but this information, *ahem* correction, _priceless information_, give an idea on how to proceed*. I would rather not talk further on this here. Thank you Vectēvs for this." Shrough give a bow to the construct as he is not sure if it is as a flesh golum or  . . . . and wishes to keep a good repore' between the investigators and their limited source.





* ooc. : I am placing my idea in the ooc thread.


----------



## kinem (Mar 21, 2016)

Sarten says "I think it more likely that Odals Alzota may be behind the attack on Galoda. Vectevs, how might we find Alzota?"


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 4, 2016)

kinem said:


> Sarten says "I think it more likely that Odals Alzota may be behind the attack on Galoda. Vectevs, how might we find Alzota?"



The face is silent for nearly a minute before it begins to speak. "I can tell you very little about Odals Alzota since my master was not able to divine his location. What I do know is that Alzota approached Mr. Galoda about a medallion that might be connected to the wizard, Yenejg Togan."

The guards standing nearby make protective hand gestures upon hearing the infamous wizard's name spoken out loud again.

"Of course, the initial message already mentions that information. I cannot tell you whether or not Odals Alzota was able to gain the medallion from Mr. Galoda, but my master is quite certain that his old friend would not give it up without good reason. Seek him out for more about the medallion and what it might mean to this Alzota person.

"As for how to find Odals Alzota, Mr Galoda might have some idea where the man might be in Bard's Gate, if Alzota is even in the city. Since my master was unable to scry the man's location, he is either an arcanist of some power or is being protected by a more powerful being."

The face stops speaking, abruptly. It begins to make a strange, soft humming sound. Then it continues on, "The name Odals Alzota is not recorded in any of the books or scrolls that were embedded into my magical matrix. The name itself is odd. Odals is similar to the name Odalis, which is a common male name in the lands surrounding the Sea of Ishamark, especially the old empire known as Talangrán. Alzota, as the man's only surname, is simple and unlikely, especially if he comes from that region. It is possible that Alzota isn't a true family name but a place. This would make him Odals de Alzota. More than likely the name is an alias that the man chose without truly understanding how such nomenclature works. Remember, however, that my knowledge is limited by not only what my master had access to at the time my matrix was bound with the information, but also what he chose to embed."


----------



## Scotley (Apr 5, 2016)

Jagr considers, "I like this not. I wonder who else we might ask about this Odals Alzota. Does anyone have any sources that might help?" Glancing at the reaction of the guards to the name 'Yenejg Togan'. "I would know more of 'that wizard' as well."


----------



## Trogdor1992 (Apr 5, 2016)

Vak'Tiel speaks up at this "I think we should make our way back to Mr Galoda's, and perhaps to a drink as well."


----------



## Scott DeWar (Apr 6, 2016)

knowledge local +6

Knowledge Local : 1D20+6 = [6]+6 = 12

while every one moves, the elf in armor seems aloof as usual, but a little different.









*OOC:*


"Well", he finally says, "I only rolled a 12 so I am not sure if I know this mook or not"

that shattering sound you hear is the fourth wall comming down!


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Apr 6, 2016)

Trogdor1992 said:


> Vak'Tiel speaks up at this "I think we should make our way back to Mr Galoda's, and perhaps to a drink as well."




"Agreed friends, "Borya said with his usually cheeky smile


----------



## kinem (Apr 6, 2016)

Sarten says "Thanks Vectēvs, though I was hoping for more information.

Very well. We should talk to Mr. Galoda. And drink."


----------



## Knightfall (Apr 15, 2016)

*To The Keep of Bard's Gate*

The group comes to a consensus to seek out Kailer Galoda for more information about Odals Alzota and the other information they've learned. Since the nobleman has been taken to the fortress in the Keep Quarter simply known as The Keep. The guard Marcus tells them the easiest way to get there.

"Continue up along Guild Street to Guildhall Court. Then go southeast along Broken Altar Way to the bridgeways of Merthan's Isle. Once across the bridges, you'll find yourself on the central island of the city. The Keep Quarter is in the southern part of the island. The Keep is on the southern tip of the island and you'll be able to see it once you reach the island. The guard know you're coming, so you should be let right in. Linus should be there, so ask for him. He'll take you to the Warder who will know where they've hidden Master Galoda."

The guards instructions lead the group through the streets of Bard's Gate exactly. The Guild District is quiet and empty until the group reaches Guildhall Court. The court isn't a hive of activity, but several men are gathered together around a central well talking casually. The buildings along the west and north sections of the court are like the rest of the Guild District with noticeable guildhalls interspersed with simpler stone buildings. The buildings on the edge of southeast section of the court are more grandeur -- the Old Temple District.

The buildings along Broken Altar Way are either intricately ornate or are is complete disrepair. The way is eerily quiet at night with a few odd looking priests lurking near the entrances of temples to strange gods. There are temples with bird or cat motifs, as well as a few inns and teverns in reclaimed temples. The way leads to two turret towers that guard a wide bridge across to Merthan's Isle. The guards are wary of the group at first but a quick mention of need to go to the Keep to seek Galoda pushes the heroes forward, almost literally. The small island is quiet to the point of nearly being deserted. The second bridge across to the central island of the city, which the locales call Mobord Island, is like the first but without the towers.

The Keep comes into view, even in the dark, as it is lit with torches along its walls. A group of guards stop the group in a small square just north of the fortress. "This area is restricted at night, citizens."


----------



## Shades of Eternity (Apr 26, 2016)

"Is it then?" Borya says with his customary smirk.

"Are their so many horrors that come out to play at this time?"


----------



## Scotley (Apr 27, 2016)

Jagr growls low in his throat and speaks softly for his companions. "I would not like to be turned away so near to our quarry". 

Then he addresses the guard who appears most likely to be in charge of the group. "We have special permission. We have been asked to be here. Linus is expecting us."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

*The Rebuild Begins Here!*

*OOC:* DM's Note: There are few of the posts in between these last two posts and the next set of posts I have that are missing. It is at this point that the captain of the Free Defenders introduces himself to the PCs after first encountering them in Bard's Gate Keep Quarter. If it turns out that Trogdor has the post in his email notification archive, I will re-add the post here. If not, then it will remain a lost post.



Shades of Eternity said:


> "Is it then?" Borya says with his customary smirk.
> 
> "Are their so many horrors that come out to play at this time?"






Scotley said:


> Jagr growls low in his throat and speaks softly for his companions. "I would not like to be turned away so near to our quarry".
> 
> Then he addresses the guard who appears most likely to be in charge of the group. "We have special permission. We have been asked to be here. Linus is expecting us."




*OOC:* *Lost post may be re-added here.*


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

Jagr extends his own paw like hand careful to keep his claws in. "I am Jagr Misthunter. A distinct pleasure Captain Trethewey, the city is blessed to have such a determined and careful officer protecting its heart." He nods at the Captain's suggestion and matching the man's stride he speaks. "We have been tasked with solving a mystery and dealing with a threat to the city. You will no doubt hear rumors of a magical mouth on a bridge speaking the name of the infamous wizard named Yenejg Togan and of murder and arson in the guild district at the house of one Kalier Goloda and of a running fight in the streets. We apprehended the murderer and arsonist only to find that his mind was broken by some fell power we do not understand and that he may not have been responsible for his actions. We seek to find the true cause and we have been led to believe that one called Odals Alzota may be the root of the problem. All this happened under the watch of Linus Vinter, of the Lyreguard and so we have come to share what we have learned and perhaps combine our efforts."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

"I am Sarten" the kobold tells the Captain. As Jagr's summary seems comprehensive enough, he doesn't see a need to say more.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Scotley
> Jagr extends his own paw like hand careful to keep his claws in. "I am Jagr Misthunter. A distinct pleasure Captain Trethewey, the city is blessed to have such a determined and careful officer protecting its heart." He nods at the Captain's suggestion and matching the man's stride he speaks. "We have been tasked with solving a mystery and dealing with a threat to the city. You will no doubt hear rumors of a magical mouth on a bridge speaking the name of the infamous wizard named Yenejg Togan and of murder and arson in the guild district at the house of one Kalier Goloda and of a running fight in the streets. We apprehended the murderer and arsonist only to find that his mind was broken by some fell power we do not understand and that he may not have been responsible for his actions. We seek to find the true cause and we have been led to believe that one called Odals Alzota may be the root of the problem. All this happened under the watch of Linus Vinter, of the Lyreguard and so we have come to share what we have learned and perhaps combine our efforts."



"I- I had heard about the fire at the Goloda Estate," Captain Trethewey replies quietly. "But I hadn't heard about a magical face or about Yenejg Togan. Gods! That's not a name that I've heard in a while." He seems uncomfortable even saying the wizard's name. "What you say confirms my worries that something more has been going on than just the fire and the petty thefts in the Bridge District. So, Yenejg is connected to all this trouble. That's very troubling. It makes sense that my superiors didn't mention it. They're likely trying to keep it quiet. I did see the arsonist brought to the Keep. He seemed... confused. I've never heard of anyone named Odals Alzota. If the Lyreguard are already hunting him, and I bet they are if what you say is true, its probably being done in secret."



> Originally Posted by kinem
> "I am Sarten" the kobold tells the Captain. As Jagr's summary seems comprehensive enough, he doesn't see a need to say more.



"Glad to meet you Mr. Sarten. Have you been enjoying your time in the city? Well, not the fire or the murder or the rumors of an evil archmage. but other than all that, how do like Bard's Gate?"

The Free Defenders captain shakes Sarten's hand, He also acknowledges Shrough's silent nod and raises an eyebrow at Vak'Tiel grunt (but doesn't seem offended). He walks alongside Jagr, as he and the other Free Defenders show the group the quickest route to The Keep. The large fortress is soon looming large in front of all.

"Welcome to The Keep," Captain Trethewey says. "I'm sure that Selina has told Lyreguard Vinter by now that you were coming." Just as he finishes speaking, four guards from the fortress approach the group.

One guard motions the heroes forward to enter. He is a tall man, in chainmail. He greets them stoically. "You have arrived. That's good. Vinter, Wilsk, and the others are waiting in the main hall." He looks at the captain. "Trethewey."

"Caius. How`s life amongst the Gatesmen? Enjoying your new position?"

"Very much so, Treth."

"Oh, where are my manners," Captain Trethewey turns to Jagr. "Jagr, meet Caius Vit Micon of the Gatesmen. Caius, this is Jagr Misthunter and his companions. This other interesting fellow," the captain motions to Sarten. "Is named Sarten. The others all seem quite unique too. I don't know all there names but they seem to be linked in some grand intrigue that has to do with the fire at Galoda Estate. Have you heard about a magical face appearing in the city?"

"Yes, but I wasn't told anything about it," Caius. replies. "It seems to be above my station. I did hear whispers amongst the Gatesmen. But I doubt it's true."

"Yenejg." Captain Trethewey whispers.

"It's t-true?"

The captain looks a Jagr before answering. "I don't know everything, but i doubt everything you've heard is true. Let's not cause a panic, Caius. Do your duty and I will do mine."

"Y-yes, s-sir."

Selina exits out of a side iron door set into the wall of The Keep. The main gate is shut tight. Captain Trethewey waves her over and then orders her to take half the men back out on patrol. "I will stay here and see if I can find out more about what's going on." He turns back to Jagr. "I must go to see my commander. I will lt Caius show you the way to the main hall. I might see you later, but it is not for certain. Good luck."

*OOC:* If you want to put a face to the captain, just image Sean Connery when he was younger.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

Sarten says "Thanks, Captain. So far Bard's Gate has been ... interesting. 'Odals Alzota' is probably an alias, but perhaps Mr. Goloda can provide a description or other clues.

Caius, well met. Lead on, then."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

A fox yips in the dark and the Elf perks up. from out of the dark a red fox trots out and walks up to Shrough. "He is with me Captain. He must have seen a field mouse and was hungry."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

Jagr proceeds to the main hall eager to continue. He gives the fox and Shrough a curious look, but says nothing.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

Vak'tiel pats the elf on the shoulder before continuing along with the group.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

The fox trots up and a rat is seen in his mouth, "He is hungry, but . . . ."

The fox trots over to cat-person and drops it at his feet. "He likes you!"


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

*Into the Keep*



> Originally Posted by kinem
> Sarten says "Thanks, Captain. So far Bard's Gate has been ... interesting. 'Odals Alzota' is probably an alias, but perhaps Mr. Goloda can provide a description or other clues.
> 
> Caius, well met. Lead on, then."



"Welcome," Caius replies.



> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar
> A fox yips in the dark and the Elf perks up. from out of the dark a red fox trots out and walks up to Shrough. "He is with me Captain. He must have seen a field mouse and was hungry."





> Originally Posted by Trogdor1992
> Vak'tiel pats the elf on the shoulder before continuing along with the group.



"A fine looking animal," Captain Trethewey says politely. "Keep him close while inside."

The captain heads into The Keep ahead of the group while Selina leads the other Free Defenders back out on patrol.



> Originally Posted by Scotley
> Jagr proceeds to the main hall eager to continue. He gives the fox and Shrough a curious look, but says nothing.






> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar
> The fox trots up and a rat is seen in his mouth, "He is hungry, but . . . ."
> 
> The fox trots over to cat-person and drops it at his feet. "He like you!"



Caius watches the fox with bemused interest and then asks Shrough, "Does he have a license? If you let him wander around the city without one, he might get picked up by the Catchers Guild. They mainly go after rats and other vermin, but they'll trap any animal in the city that doesn't have a license. I suggest you get one for him, if you haven't yet. Until then, do as the captain suggests and keep him with you at all times."

Caius walks over to the open doorway and motions for the guards to close the iron door after the group is inside. The heroes find themselves in an short side passage that then opens up into a what appears to be a tower room.

"Normally, I'd have to insist that you all surrender your arms and armor here, but both Warden Wilsk and Linus Vinter have spoken for you. Your actions while here will be a reflection on them. Act foolishly and they will share any punishment that is charged to you," Caius says. "This way, please."

Caius leads the group into a small courtyard. The castle's interior is simple yet elegant. The surrounding walls of The Keep are tall and imposing. A few guards work nearby, sharpening swords or tending to horses.

"I hope it's okay for me to be here," says Wilie. The halfling had been walking silently next to Borya all this time.

"I'm sure there will be questions for you as well, Mr. Wilie," Caius replies.

Caius leads the group up a short sets of stone stairs to an open doorway. A guard stands on each side and they remain motionless as Caius leads the way inside the main hall of The Keep.

Inside, the group finds a spartan interior. The floors and walls are gray yet spotless. A massive square table sits in the center of the room with over a dozen chairs arrayed around it. While most of the chairs are empty, Kailer Goloda is seated in one of the far chairs. He seems physically fine despite his and his family's ordeal, but his spirit has obviously been shaken. He sits glumly and silently with his head down.

A guard stands behind Kailer, watching him intently. There is no malice but there is duty in the man's eyes. Nearby, Warder Wilsk and Linus Vinter are speaking with a handsome man dressed as a knight. There conversation distracts them from the group's arrival.

"We need to bring Andrigor in on this mess," Wilsk insists to knight. "We can't have that 'thing' on the bridge come morning."

"He is unavail-" the knight begins to respond.

"Sirs," Caius says while clearing his throat. "They are here."

Linus greets the group first, "Welcome to The Keep. Please be seated. We're waiting for the Chief of Constables to arrive."

"He's always late," the knight says. He steps forward to assess the group. He isn't surprised by their diversity. He nods in approval as he looks at each of them. "A fine company. I am Captain Imril Archambault of the Knights of the Griffon I thank you for your service to the city this night."

The captain looks over to Kailer who averts his gaze from the knight. "It seems there is more to this than just an arsonist with a grudge."

"Let's get this over with," a loud voice rings out through the hall. "I have more important matters to attend to than some crazy magical prank."

A surly looking man in fine garments and wearing a simple steel breastplate enters the hall behind the group.

"Garrid," Wilsk replies. "The issue is more complicated than we first thought."

The man named Garrid unceremoniously sits down in the nearest chair. "We shall see."

"Glad you could make it. Pthan won't be joining us?" Imbril asks.

"Are you kidding? That incompetent fool has no place here," Garrid replies.

"As you wish." Imbril waits for the group to find a seat around the table.

The guard behind Kailer shakes his head 'no' to any of them that try to sit down next to Kailer. Wilsk sits one chair over to Kailer's left while Linus sits one chair over to the right. Once everyone is seats, Imbril moves to stand behind Kailer. The guard moves back to stand resolute behind him.

"It seems that Master Goloda has been trying to deal with a problem on his own without success. He has told us of a merchant named Odals Alzota who approached him eleven days ago with a request to purchase a medallion that was in the city's treasure vaults."

"it seems this Alzota person somehow knew about the medallion, which is troubling in itself," Linus remarks.

"Yes, Kailer, please explain."

"Yes c-captain," Kailer sighs. "I-I barely remembered that the medallion was in the treasury. Odals offered 500 gold for it. It seemed like a generous offer for something that I wasn't even sure was still in the cellars. Eventually, I found it with a note attached to it from a previous city treasurer named Brolin Pilkvist. The note said that the medallion should never leave the cellars until F-Falerjan returned."

"Falerjan was a high priest of Vanitthu who helped to defeat a great evil in the city's past," Wilsk notes to the group.

"That great evil, as you have already learned from the magical face on the Market Bridge, was Yenejg Togan," Linus adds.

"W-what, what is this?" Garrid says with an uneasy voice. "I have no time for j-jokes, Imbril."

The hall's door creaks open and closes quietly in the background.

"I assure you, this is no joke, Garrid."

"Aye," a familiar voice intones near the door. "If half I've what I've been hearing is true, we might have a dangerous situation on our hands."

"Captain Trethewey," Imbril replies. "Did I invite you to this discussion?"

"No, but you should have."

"My apologies. There are so many of us that I sometimes lose track of which noses are bent out of shape."

"Don't be droll, Imbril. It doesn't suit you."

"Can we get back to Yenejg Togan, please?" Garrid shouts.

"Calm down, Garrid," Wilsk retorts. "The wizard isn't coming back from the dead."

"How can you possibly know that?" Garrid asks.

"I think our guests can tell us more," Linus suggests. "Jagr, if you could tell us what you've learned from the construct on the bridge, it would be helpful."

"Before we get into that, there is more for Kailer to tell us," Imbril says with his hands up. He motions for Jagr and the others in the group to sit and wait. "Go on, Kailer."

"Yes sir," Kailer replies. "Once I realized that the medallion was tied to both Falerjan and Yenejg, I told Odals that I had to consult the my superiors before I could sell it."

"Which you didn't do," notes Imbril.

"It, it was a ruse, sir. I decided to have my man Corlag follow Odals to see if he was being sincere."

"And he wasn't, was he," Wilsk replies.

"N-no," Kailer sighes. "Corlag followed Odals beyond the city and into the Tarwood. When I learned that fact, I feared that Odals was connected to Yenejg in some fashion. When Odals returned for the medallion, I flatly but politely refused his offer and suggested he leave the city and not return."

"And what happened then," Imbril insists.

"Odals became violent. He tried to m-magically trick my mind. I cried out for the guards and tried to grab a nearby sword. Before I could turn to attack him, the room was filled with a magical d-darkness. The guards couldn't get into my offices due a magical barrier that Odals put up. I tried to find and stab him in the darkness, as I could hear him uttering m-more m-magicks. By the time the barrier came down and the darkness disappeared, he was gone. I told the guards of the Offices that I would handle it."

"You should have brought this to our attention," Imbril says disapprovingly.

"The g-guards should have, at least," Garrid notes with anger. "I'll have their h-hides."

"The Offices of Commerce and Trade are my domain, Garrid," Wilsk intones calmly. "Trust me, they will be dealt with."

"This is when you sent Corlag and some hired mercenaries out into the Tarwood to find this Odals Alzota. And the next time you saw Corlag, was when he entered your home, tried to kill you and your family, and set fire to your estate," says Imbril.

"Y-yes."

"Gods, what a disaster," Garrid exclaims with his head in his hands. He looks like he's going be sick.

Imbril lets out a long sigh and sits down next to Kailer.

"Now, we'll get to your punishment some other time, Master Goloda. At the very least, you've lost your position as a city treasurer. You've been very helpful and honest, 'now', so I might speak on your behalf when it comes time for your sentencing, but I doubt you'll get a full pardon. Prison is likely in your future."

"I-I know."

Imbril shakes his head and looks across the table at each member of the group. "You have been drawn into this by this unknown person who calls himself The Gezgin." He looks at Wilsk. "Am I saying that right?"

Wilsk nods.

"It has to be Yenejg," Caius mumbles. Those gathered hadn't realized he was still in the room.

"We don't know that for certain," Linus replies. "And it's very unlikely."

"But, we have to consider it," Imbril says. "Stranger things have happened than a tyrant wizard coming back from the dead."

"Aye," Captain Trethewey agrees. "I still have my doubts, but I would be remiss to not consider it." The captain looks at Caius disapprovingly for speaking up without being asked. The soldier steps back and stands quietly at attention.

"I-it cannot be true," Garrid whispers. He makes several signs of protection.

"Lets hear from our guests now," Imbril suggests. "Perhaps they can shed some more light on this matter."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

Sarten says "I don't think that an evil wizard drew us in to this. We were told to protect Mr. Galoda, and otherwise left to handle things as we saw fit. If we are being tricked, it hardly seems like an efficient use of the enemy's resources. That said, best not to let the amulet get into anyone's hands. How secure is the city vault against a powerful wizard who can control minds?

Also, it sounds like the amulet's magical properties if any have not been properly identified. Perhaps Shrough could do it."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

Jagr follows the conversation and agrees Sarten, "Yes, it might be very helpful to know what the amulet does. That might tell us why someone wants it, which could help us figure out who wants it." The big Catfolk seems restless with all the talk.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> "Welcome," Caius replies. . . . . ."A fine looking animal," Captain Trethewey says politely. "Keep him close while inside."



Shrough smiles as he conveys the captain's desires telepathically. Zarr responds by suddenly darting off into the shadows with all the stealth of a dust mote, only to return with a still twitching rat of moderate size in his mouth, the back snapped just behind the head. He drops the dead rodent at the feet of the captain. A big toothy grin is worn by the fox ans he turns prancing up to the wizard, tail twitching like a precocious cat.

"Really Zarr, you dart off right after being told to stay close??" Shrough rolls his eyes and continues to walk with the rest of them.



> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> Caius watches the fox with bemused interest and then asks Shrough, "Does he have a license? If you let him wander around the city without one, he might get picked up by the Catchers Guild. They mainly go after rats and other vermin, but they'll trap any animal in the city that doesn't have a license. I suggest you get one for him, if you haven't yet. Until then, do as the captain suggests and keep him with you at all times."



"Either a license or I can leave a wizard's mark on his forehead . . ." Zarr give an aloof snort while Shrough pauses for a moment, ". . . . . . . in black." That last part causes the fox to stop and turn in his tracks barring his teeth and growling at Shrough. "Well, if you can't do something so simple as keeping close as per what the Captain said, I won't know if you will tolerate something as simple as a collar and license."

**yip snarl yip yip bark!**

“No one is contesting the present you gave him. The rat was very generous."

Another derisive chuff and then continues to walk at Shrough's side, but more subdued and silent.

“I see we have settled for the license and NOT a wizard's mark. How much and where do I get one?"

When directed to sit Shrough does so with great attentiveness, Zarr sits with all the regal pomp of a foo-cooshee dog.



> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> Once everyone is seated, Imbril moves to stand behind Kailer. The guard moves back to stand resolute behind him.
> 
> . . . . . edit stuff . . . . .
> ...



"Hmmm, the Tarwood. could be a lamia, could be a cult hiding there. Who would the cult be? Trying to resurrect the evil one, or divert attention that way to hide them selves" Shrough mumbles to himself deep in thought.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

Kisep listens intently, but to anyone looking he seems restless. His head moves this way and that, as he tries to catch all the sounds and sights with his beady eyes and nearly invisible ears. This obviously birdlike behavior is a little unsettling for those not used to interaction with the kenku race, but not too distracting. The raven on his shoulder stays perched there, silent and similarly observing. Neither responds to the warning about licenses for pet animals.

"Someone made sure that we are close when this attack on Master Goloda happened," Kisep croaks. "Whether this mysterious individual or group has the city's best interests at heart, is hard to say. It might be an agent of the evil wizard, but that seems improbable. We should remain cautious either way.

"We could ask the magical face on the streets for information about the medallion. Tales about magical artifacts with the power to change the course of history are all too common, so I believe we should take this very seriously. Are you certain it is still within the cellars? And is anything known about any magical qualities it might possess? Either way, our next move would be to visit the Tarwood, with some magical protection, of course, and see what we can discover."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

*OOC:* DM's Note: *It is at this point that another one of my major posts is missing. The man, Garrid, storms out before the next post...*


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

"That guy seemed upset" Vak'tiel says, snickering a bit


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

> Originally Posted by JustinCase
> Kisep listens intently, but to anyone looking he seems restless. His head moves this way and that, as he tries to catch all the sounds and sights with his beady eyes and nearly invisible ears. This obviously birdlike behavior is a little unsettling for those not used to interaction with the kenku race, but not too distracting. The raven on his shoulder stays perched there, silent and similarly observing. Neither responds to the warning about licenses for pet animals.



Kisep listens intently and catches the glint of the shiny medallion in his eye after the box is opened. He cocks his head, curious, when the man called Garrid storms out of the hall.



> Originally Posted by JustinCase
> "Someone made sure that we are close when this attack on Master Goloda happened," Kisep croaks. "Whether this mysterious individual or group has the city's best interests at heart, is hard to say. It might be an agent of the evil wizard, but that seems improbable. We should remain cautious either way.
> 
> "We could ask the magical face on the streets for information about the medallion. Tales about magical artifacts with the power to change the course of history are all too common, so I believe we should take this very seriously. Are you certain it is still within the cellars? And is anything known about any magical qualities it might possess? Either way, our next move would be to visit the Tarwood, with some magical protection, of course, and see what we can discover.



"All good advice, uh," Imbril tries to recall Kisep's name.

"He is Kisep," Wilie says.

"A good birdy fellow," adds Borya.

"Uhm, yes," Imbril looks at Borya with a raised eyebrow before turning back to Kisep. "As I was saying, all good advice and I do encourage you all to continue to interrogate the magical face. What did it call itself again?"

"I forget," sighs Wilsk. "It's been a long night."

"I believe it called itself Vectius or, well, something like that," answers Linus.

"Hmm, that sounds Tumnoran," Imbril says thoughtfully. "I doubt that the Tumnoran Senate is involved but maybe a renegade general trying to spread their ideals. No, that's unlikely. Tumnoran wizards rarely rise above the rank of Centurion."

"Forget Yenejg. Imagine the chaos that would break out if a Tumnoran Legion appeared at the city's wall," Wilsk bemoans. "Even the rumor of that happening would be a disaster."

"Agreed," Linus adds.

"Perhaps one of them could ask the face where it comes from," suggests Captain Trethewey. "Kisep, do you think it would tell you if it is from Tumnor?"


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Trogdor1992
> "That guy seemed upset" Vak'tiel says, snickering a bit



"I've never known Garrid to be so easily frightened. Of course, he has family ties to the ruined city, Karros, where Yenejg ruled with an iron fist. That reminds me," Imbril taps the table and another guard brings him a rolled up piece of vellum. "You all should read this. It has more information about the medallion."

"W-where was that," Kailer asks, shocked.

"The Keep does have a library with several important documents. After hearing about the medallion, I had the librarian scour it for anything that might be related to the medallion or Yenejg or Falerjan. This is what he found."

He passes the vellum to Jagr.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

"Of course I am listening." Shrough responds indignantly, "I just do not have anything memorized at this time."

*OOC:* This is a response to a post I made where Wilie asks Shrough if he's paying attention.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> "Perhaps one of them could ask the face where it comes from," suggests Captain Trethewey. "Kisep, do you think it would tell you if it is from Tumnor?"



Kisep shrugs, which disturbs the raven on his shoulder only slightly. "We could ask. Can I take a look at that medallion for a second?"

The kenku does not attempt to touch it, but looks at the disc with fascination, studying the picture and the material. After that, he reads the piece of vellum if Jagr passes it on.
*
OOC:* Bardic Knowledge check about the medallion: (1d20+9)[29]


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

Jagr examines the medallion, but does not touch it. "Most interesting. Is there anything on the back side?"


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

Jagr reads the document carefully, his grasp of the language such that his reading is slow and his lips move as he sounds out some of the more unusual words, but soon enough he nods and passes the vellum on to Kisep. "A most rousing tale. I had assumed that Yenejg Togan was the power, but it sounds as if the demoness depicted on that medallion was the true force of evil. I do not think it wise to touch that medallion. This Penfavasta might be given sway over the holder of it. Can any of you detect evil or the magic within without touching it?"


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

Sarten says "I can at least scan it for magic."

He casts a spell and looks at the amulet for a while.

*OOC:* _detect magic_; Spellcraft (1d20+12)[24]


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

> Originally Posted by JustinCase
> Kisep shrugs, which disturbs the raven on his shoulder only slightly. "We could ask. Can I take a look at that medallion for a second?"
> 
> The kenku does not attempt to touch it, but looks at the disc with fascination, studying the picture and the material. After that, he reads the piece of vellum (once) Jagr passes it on.



No one objects to Kisep's examination of the medallion. Once Jagr hands him the vellum scroll, it all falls into place. The demoness, this Penfavasta, was a marilith – a powerful demon with female features. Mariliths are generals and tacticians and are as dangerous as balors and, in some ways, more cunning. The best (or worst depending on point of view) mariliths serve demonic royalty.

This medallion is a dangerous creation of the demoness herself. Of that much, Kisep is sure. Her name isn't familiar to him, which means she might have been banished from the Abyss.

Falerjan's tale has become folklore in many lands as a tale or woe and redemption. The name has been changed as it has migrated away from Bard's Gate. Kisep know that in the Free Cities far to the south, the story is called the Tale of Fal's City, although the demon isn't named and the evil wizard is called Yoshirat. The story is now a tragic play in the theaters of Sharn with several different endings.

In those tales, the medallion is believed to be a part of the demon's skin or can grant access to the Abyss itself or can burn away a man's face with a touch. In all cases, it will hurt anyone with a pure heart. The demon is never named in these tales and in most of them it is a balor or a vrock not a marilith.

Kisep has heard tales of other medallions like this one, which might be related or variations on the demonic item in front of him.

*OOC:* Just FYI, a Natural 20 is an automatic 30 for my campaigns, This gives Kisep a roll of 39, so he knows pretty much every legend that revolves around the medallion. You are free to ad-lib anything you want about what I've written above. Be as descriptive as you want.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Scotley
> Jagr examines the medallion, but does not touch it. "Most interesting. Is there anything on the back side?"



"I have no idea. I won't touch it and none of my men will either. I'm assuming Galoda didn't either." Imbril looks at Kailer sitting next to him.

"Um, yes, I did," he says meekly. "But after I realized what it was, I only handled it with a thick cloth. I did not notice anything written on its back."

"I can't believe you-" Wilsk says shocked.

"How else was I supposed to examine it?" Kailer replies defiantly. "I was as careful as I could be under the circumstances."



> Originally Posted by Scotley
> Jagr reads the document carefully, his grasp of the language such that his reading is slow and his lips move as he sounds out some of the more unusual words, but soon enough he nods and passes the vellum on to Kisep. "A most rousing tale. I had assumed that Yenejg Togan was the power, but it sounds as if the demoness depicted on that medallion was the true force of evil. I do not think it wise to touch that medallion. This Penfavasta might be given sway over the holder of it. Can any of you detect evil or the magic within without touching it?"



"It might be a good idea to make sure Kailer's mind isn't being influenced," suggests Wilie.

"Sensible," adds Borya.

Kailer motions to object but then simple stares angrily at Wilie.



> Originally Posted by kinem
> Sarten says "I can at least scan it for magic."
> 
> He casts a spell and looks at the amulet for a while.



The medallion radiates two strong auras. It is embedded with both Transmutation and Conjuration magic. The Conjuration aura is tied directly to a Teleportation effect of some kind, although what or who it teleports isn't clear.

As Sarten's focus settles squarely on the medallion, he gets and uneasy feeling in the back of his mind. As well, he has an odd sensation in his body. It's almost as if he is vibrating in tune with the item or something/one else. It is very unnerving.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> No one objects to Kisep's examination of the medallion. Once Jagr hands him the vellum scroll, it all falls into place. The demoness, this Penfavasta, was a marilith -- a powerful demon with female features. Mariliths are generals and tacticians and are as dangerous as balors and, in some ways, more cunning. The best (or worst depending on point of view) mariliths serve demonic royalty.
> 
> This medallion is a dangerous creation of the demoness herself. Of that much, Kisep is sure. Her name isn't familiar to him, which means she might have been banished from the Abyss.
> ...



Kisep nods. "This is very fascinating. This medallion is the focus of several stories in many lands and although the names and details change, this is certainly the origin of them all. You see, the medallion depicts a particularly powerful demon, second only to the demon lords in power, and its name is mentioned in the tale written down on the vellum. I will not utter it, and neither should any of you, because if spoken aloud near the medallion might summon the demon.

"Somehow, this magical piece of metal is bound to the foul beast, and was possibly the source of the evil wizard's might. When the demon was finally destroyed by the knights and their armies, as described in the text, the wizard had lost most of his power and was defeated rather easily. However, demons are not easily killed so I suspect it either returned to the Abyss or retreated into the medallion somehow. In the latter case, even touching the metal could hurt those of pure heart, and could tempt anyone to do horrible things. It worries me that the arsonist was not in his own mind, because that could mean the demon controlled him. And I fear a plot to have us all gathered here in the same room with the cursed medallion, and one man who admits to touching the damned thing!

"Was that your plan, former treasurer?!" Kisep ends his tirade with an accusing finger towards the man.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

The mind link between wizard and familiar is one of two minds being as one. Shrough mentally sends a request to his friend to move as the shadows to a corner near the door where Kailer can have an eye, or two, kept on him at all times.

With his back to Kailer to act a a temptation, Shrough will ready the casting of Magic Missile with the trigger of the fox seeing Kailer doing anything offensive [ooc: drawing weapon, casting spell, leap to attack, transform into something]


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

At Kisep's accusation a red hand goes to the hilt of his greatsword, the bone handle feeling all too familiar in his hand, but he does not draw his blade just yet.

*OOC:* Ready an action to draw my weapon at the first sign of a fight.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

Kisep's words about not says the Demon's name cause Jagr's face to flush under his fur and his hand to stray to his hilt as well.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

Sarten shifts his arcane gaze from the amulet to the fallen treasurer, trying to determine whether the man has been enchanted.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

Boyra stares at the medallion as if looking at the gates of the abyss itself, which is not too far from the truth

"Kisep, you have shown us a symbol of evil. What can we do to cleanse it from our land?"


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

> Originally Posted by JustinCase
> Kisep nods. "This is very fascinating. This medallion is the focus of several stories in many lands and although the names and details change, this is certainly the origin of them all. You see, the medallion depicts a particularly powerful demon, second only to the demon lords in power, and its name is mentioned in the tale written down on the vellum. I will not utter it, and neither should any of you, because if spoken aloud near the medallion might summon the demon.
> 
> "Somehow, this magical piece of metal is bound to the foul beast, and was possibly the source of the evil wizard's might. When the demon was finally destroyed by the knights and their armies, as described in the text, the wizard had lost most of his power and was defeated rather easily. However, demons are not easily killed so I suspect it either returned to the Abyss or retreated into the medallion somehow. In the latter case, even touching the metal could hurt those of pure heart, and could tempt anyone to do horrible things. It worries me that the arsonist was not in his own mind, because that could mean the demon controlled him. And I fear a plot to have us all gathered here in the same room with the cursed medallion, and one man who admits to touching the damned thing!
> ...



W-what! No, I'm not being controlled by a demon," Kailer looks at Captain Archambault. "Imbril, I swear!"

The captain of the Knights of the Griffon looks warily at Galoda and then at Kisep. "There is a easy way to determine if he is under the sway of a demon or some other evil force. Guard, remove the box from the room."

"Yes, milord." The guard who brought in the medallion's box closes it and carries it from the room.

Imbril Archambault stands and moves behind Kailer Galoda and places his hands on the man's shoulders. "If the taint of evil is on you, Kailer, I will be able to detect it. Perhaps your mind has been subjugated without your knowledge or perhaps the medallion is less powerful that Kisep believes."

"Or the truth lies somewhere in between," Warder Wilsk adds.

"Aye," Captain Trethewey agrees.



> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar
> The mind link between wizard and familiar is one of two minds being as one. Shrough mentally sends a request to his friend to move as the shadows to a corner near the door where Kailer can have an eye, or two, kept on him at all times.
> 
> With his back to Kailer to act as a temptation, Shrough will ready the casting of Magic Missile with the trigger of the fox seeing Kailer doing anything offensive [ooc: drawing weapon, casting spell, leap to attack, transform into something]





> Originally Posted by Trogdor1992
> At Kisep's accusation a red hand goes to the hilt of his greatsword, the bone handle feeling all too familiar in his hand, but he does not draw his blade just yet.





> Originally Posted by Scotley
> Kisep's words about not says the Demon's name cause Jagr's face to flush under his fur and his hand to stray to his hilt as well.





> Originally Posted by kinem
> Sarten shifts his arcane gaze from the amulet to the fallen treasurer, trying to determine whether the man has been enchanted.



The room is tense as Imbril settles behind Galoda's chair. The knight closes his eyes in concentration and his grip tightens on the man's shoulders. Kailer is nervous. Sweat is pouring down his face even though the room is cool. He seems uncertain about what is about to happen. There is a growing silence in the room, which allows all to hear Imbril mumble divine words in a celestial tongue. A visible aura appears around him and Galoda and the ex-treasurer twitches in fear.

"What do you see, Imbril?" asks Wilsk.

"The man's soul is clear of the taint of evil. I can feel the lingering taint of the medallion, even with it out of the room, but it has not taken his mind. Nor am I sure it could do so. Regardless, we should be cautious. It's aura is sickening."



> Originally Posted by Shades of Eternity
> Boyra stares at the medallion as if looking at the gates of the abyss itself, which is not too far from the truth
> 
> "Kisep, you have shown us a symbol of evil. What can we do to cleanse it from our land?"



Once Imbril comes out of his trance, he looks directly at Borya. "I don't think it is as powerful as a relic or an artifact, so it should be easy enough to destroy, unless there is something more to it than I can sense, which is possible. I am reluctant to try to destroy it within the city's walls. More research seems prudent. Guard, bring the box back but keep it closed."

"Yes milord," the guard careful places the box back on the table. He seems nervous carrying it.

"This thing cannot go back into the cellars," Wilsk insists.

"Aye," asserts Captain Trethewey. "It should be stored someplace more secure. In the Keep's vault for now, and once Andrigor has returned to Bard's Gate, we give it to him for safe keeping, or if he chooses, for destruction." He looks at Kisep and the rest of the 'eight' heroes gathered around the table. "In the meantime, something must be done about this Odals Alzota fellow, whoever he truly is or what his motivations are for gaining the medallion. The answer seems to be related to the Tarwood, so someone must go into the forest and find it."

Trethewey looks to Caius. "These heroes were meant to have eight in their company, and I'm sure there is a good reason. They will need a liaison with the city. Since you have taken an interest in this matter, you will go with them."

"S-sir," Caius looks at his commander, dumbfounded.

"Is there a problem, soldier?"

"N-no s-sir," Caius sighs in resignation.

"Very good," Trethewey acknowledges both Imbril and Wilsk before heading out the door of the chamber. "I have other duties to which I must attend. I will leave this in your capable hands, Imbril. Caius, I expect reports from you on a regular basis."

"Yes sir."

Captain Trethewey exits the hall, closing the door behind him.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

Vak'tiel loosens his grip on his sword, and relaxes a bit, looking to his newfound companions for assurance.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

Nodding Shrough accepts the words spoken at face value as he has no reason or ability to question any of it. He sends a silent command to keep alert despite what assurances he may have. "To the Tarwood, then, friends?"


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

"Indeed, I can not have my kin living in the midst of great evil when I finally see them freed."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

Kiseps clawlike finger points towards the former treasurer for a few moments longer, until the kenku says cheerfully, "Ah, good. Just checking. Alright, into the woods we'll go."

His demeanor changes completely and Kisep starts imitating the song of some exotic bird softly, perhaps remembering it from an encounter in a forest somewhere. It is actually quite a nice sound and does not prevent people from having conversations.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

"Kisep, What bird do you imitate?"


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

Kisep stops and says, "It is the gentle song of a large but reclusive bird, native only to the forest of Shan Weh Weh, far to the east of here. The locals call it Glubtylio, which translates roughly to 'She who sings of the end of sorrow'. I heard its song only once, but never saw the creature. Probably for the best, because legend says it is a dangerous, murdering monster who uses bones to feed its chicks."

The kenku looks at him with a blank face, as if expecting some response.

*OOC:* In case you didn't realize... I made that up. Do you want me to roll a Bluff check?


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

Sarten sighs. _Sounds like playing at being 'heroes' will get us killed_. "The woods then. Now?"


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

> Originally Posted by JustinCase
> Kisep stops and says, "It is the gentle song of a large but reclusive bird, native only to the forest of Shan Weh Weh, far to the east of here. The locals call it Glubtylio, which translates roughly to 'She who sings of the end of sorrow'. I heard its song only once, but never saw the creature. Probably for the best, because legend says it is a dangerous, murdering monster who uses bones to feed its chicks."
> 
> The kenku looks at him with a blank face, as if expecting some response.
> ...



ooc: yes, lets do that.
-----------
OOC: Kisep's Bluff check: (1d20+14)[28]
-----------
Shrough is transfixed in full gullibility by the fictitious story , "Are there any claims at all of what it looks like? It reminds me of the harpy in more then one way."

ooc: I don't even have a chance . . . .


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

Jagr forces himself to relax and takes a breath and blows it out slowly. Having little interest in the doing of prey he ignores the talk of birdsong. Then he moves and claps the soldier on the shoulder affectionately with a big paw in hopes of putting the man at ease, but perhaps only making him more nervous. "Welcome to the company Caius." Then he turns to his companions. "Yes Shrough, Sarten, I think so. What do you all know of this 'Tarwood'?"


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

ooc: knowledge Local or Geography: 1D20+6 = [10]+6 = 16

Suddenly broken from his fascination of the fantastic exotic birdsong, Shrough snaps his head toward the feline humanoid.

"Yes . . the Tarwood. Indeed. Well, What I know is . . . . [ooc: Awaiting information by the dm]


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

"I know nothing, I come from a place far from here." Vak'tiel says with a worried look.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar
> Suddenly broken from his fascination of the fantastic exotic birdsong, Shrough snaps his head toward the feline humanoid.
> 
> "Yes . . the Tarwood. Indeed. Well, What I know is . . .



Shrough continues on, "The Tarwood is a massive pine forest that stretches far to the south and east of Bard's Gate. The northern half of the forest is a tangle of vegetation with a few game trails that eventually disappear into trackless wilderness. The talk in the streets is that the forest is filled with bugbears or worse. Taking mounts into the forest would be, annoying. More than likely, horses would bolt. I've heard that there are many ruins in the Tarwood."

"Those ruins are abandoned towns and forts that existed during the time of Yenejg's rule in the region," Warder Wilsk adds. "There are a few hamlets that exist on the forest edge, but all but one of them are abandoned. Shapic still has roughly 180 residents, depending on the season, and stands just over 20 miles to the east of the city. Yenejg's tower is rumored to be hidden somewhere in the forest beyond near the hamlet."

"That is not known for sure, and I've never heard of anyone finding it," says Imbril. " More likely it exists somewhere southwest of Allerborn in the forested hills surrounding Mount Tar."

"You all best make sure that you are prepared for the rigors of the forest," added Wilsk. "The weather in the forest is usually fair this time of year, but I'd prepare for the worst just to be safe."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Scotley
> Then he moves and claps the soldier on the shoulder affectionately with a big paw in hopes of putting the man at ease, but perhaps only making him more nervous. "Welcome to the company Caius."



Caius waits until Shrough and his superiors finish conversing and then says “um, thank you" to Jagr and then adds "I'll give you nothing less than my best, I promise you."

The man's nerves have steeled with Jagr's welcome to the group.

"Do you, I mean we, want to go back to the Market Bridge and continue to ask the magical face questions? I know I can't ask it anything, but it should be questioned more, I think. I'll also need to stock up on provisions in the market for the journey. Plus, we should consider mounts to get us to Shapic, if that's where we're going?"


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

Shrough asks, "A quick question. does the tarwood have an older name? The face on the bridge has limitations on information and extra information of that nature is helpful to its stored archives."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar
> Shrough asks "A quick question. does the Tarwood have an older name? The face on the bridge has limitations on information and extra information of that nature is helpful to its stored archives."



"More than likely it does have an older name, but if it does, I don't know what it was called. It is known that the Tarwood and the Vlinnwood to the north were once connected before the time of Bard's Gate, so maybe it was all called the Vlinnwood at the time," suggests Imbril.

"It's been known as the Tarwood for my entire life," adds Wilsk. "It and the Vlinn have always been connected in tall tales I've heard with the Tarwood being the place of evil and the mysterious creatures of Vlinn standing against them. Of course, tall tales are usually some bard's jest." Wilsk looks to Wilie, "You hear a lot in your job, Wilie. Do you know if the forest has another name?"

Wilie rubs his chin thoughtfully and then says, "I do know a lot about the city and the region through what travelers have told me. Tales are a good way to pass the time why taking tolls. I don't think the Tarwood has another name that currently used. I'm sure it has an old Elvish or Orochen name that was once used, but if it does, I can't remember it. I'm sure it could be found in an old guidebook or in the History of Bard's Gate." Wilie looks at Borya and the rest of the 'eight', "That's an official historic record that is kept in the the Auditorium of the Silver Harp, the temple of Oghma in the Bridge District. If the Tarwood has another name, the High Harpist, Jared Strann, will know it or be able to find out."

"And if he doesn't know, Geldin Lucan will," adds Caius.

"Yes, The Written Note at the Bard's College," says Wilie. "Geldin's library is is the most complete in the city. If you all feel like you have time, I suggest asking either one of them about the Tarwood."

"All I ask is that you don't casually mention Yenejg in your inquiries," says Imbril. "The last thing we need is more panic about him returning from the dead. If you want to see either of them, I'll send someone ahead to get you in without any red tape. In the meantime, I suggest you head back to the Market Bridge and find out whatever you can from this Vectius thing and the gather what you need in the market for the journey. Do not worry about buying horses; I can have eight horses ready for you at the West Gate. When you're read yo to leave, send Wilie back here to the Keep to let me know."

Imbril motions for the guard to pick up the box and for the other guards to take Kailer away. Once the box and the disgraced ex-treasurer are removed from the hall, Imbril turns back to the 'eight' heroes. "I have other duties to perform before dawn breaks, as does the Warder. We will leave you in the capable hands of Caius. He'll be able to help you find your way back to the Market Bridge. Caius, when making your reports to Captain Trethewey, have a scribe make a copy for me as well."

"Yes milord," Caius says with a bow.

Imbril and Wilsk leave the hall through a back door with the remaining guards at their heels. The group finds itself alone in the hall with only Caius and Wilie.

"We should go," the soldier says. He heads to the hall's main door and opens it. He stands there waiting for the others to follow.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

"Anyway, we'd best be off. Shall we split up to find the Auditorium and the Bard's College, or will we go together?"


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

Jagr shrugs, "We can seek more history if you wish. Perhaps we can make our purchases as we make our way to these learned men. I don't think we should split up. Our mysterious enemy has shown an ability to take action here in Bard's Gate. If more agents are standing by we should not give them an easy target."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> Once Imbril comes out of his trance, he looks directly at Borya. "I don't think it is as powerful as a relic or an artifact, so it should be easy enough to destroy, unless there is something more to it than I can sense, which is possible. I am reluctant to try to destroy it within the city's walls. More research seems prudent. Guard, bring the box back but keep it closed."



"Yes, let's take every precaution," Borya replies.



> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> Wilie rubs his chin thoughtfully and then says, "I do know a lot about the city and the region through what travelers have told me. Tales are a good way to pass the time why taking tolls. I don't think the Tarwood has another name that currently used. I'm sure it has an old Elvish or Orochen name that was once used, but if it does, I can't remember it. I'm sure it could be found in an old guidebook or in the History of Bard's Gate." Wilie looks at Borya and the rest of the 'eight', "That's an official historic record that is kept in the the Auditorium of the Silver Harp, the temple of Oghma in the Bridge District. If the Tarwood has another name, the High Harpist, Jared Strann, will know it or be able to find out."



"Hmm, I remember something, but what was it again?" Borya ponders.

ooc - doing Knowledge (religion) check to wrack my brain.
http://www.coyotecode.net/roll/lookup.php?rollid=133226
1D20+12 = [5]+12 = 17

"I don't think we should split up the party. the world can be a dangerous place."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

"Agreed, there is certainly strength in numbers." the Tiefling adds.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar
> "And Caius, welcome to the Called Ones."



"The Called Ones. That's an... interesting company name. It's fairly unique for the city. I've never heard anything similar," Caius says stiffling a yawn. He leads the group out of the Keep and back into the streets.



> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar
> ooc: What time is it?



*OOC:* Very, very late. Well past midnight. It is around 3:20 a.m. It's been an all night affair with the meeting at the inn and the magical face and the fire and the chase and the meeting at The Keep.



> Originally Posted by JustinCase
> "Anyway, we'd best be off. Shall we split up to find the Auditorium and the Bard's College, or will we go together?"



"It might be best to wait until daybreak. While the Auditorium never closes, it is still a temple to Oghma with a daily schedule. High Harpist Strann will likely be sleeping now, but I'm sure one of the acolytes could wake him if we press the importance of the matter."

Caius half-yawns again and then shakes his head. "Sorry, it's been a long night. Bard's College is on a small islet north of this island. We can get there through the Bridge District, but the college's iron gate is likely locked for the night. There are 'other ways' to get onto the campus at this time of night, but I don't recommend them. The college opens early in the morning, so it might be best to go there first. A few hours of sleep couldn't hurt. Where re you all staying?"


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

"Can we return to the tavern? I'd like a bit of drink before making my way to bed."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Scotley
> Jagr shrugs, "We can seek more history if you wish. Perhaps we can make our purchases as we make our way to these learned men. I don't think we should split up. Our mysterious enemy has shown an ability to take action here in Bard's Gate. If more agents are standing by we should not give them an easy target."



Caius says, "You won't be able to buy much at this time of night. The merchants of the Grand Plaza will be setting up for the day ahead just before dawn. There is the street market known as the Merchant's Circus, which is is always active at night. It's safe, usually. Just don't wander into the Canal District at night. No one will ever see you again."



> Originally Posted by Shades of Eternity
> "I don't think we should split up the party. the world can be a dangerous place."





> Originally Posted by Trogdor1992
> "Agreed, there is certainly strength in numbers." the Tiefling adds.



"Normally, I'd say you wouldn't have anything to worry about. But with the magical face and the rumors about, the wizard, it might be best to stay together, at least at night."

"Borya, we should get some sleep," suggests Wilie. "I have a bed for you at our home. My missus is going to be wondering where we are."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

"Rest for the evening I think is in order. I seem to have lost track of the time. I suggest we be off to the Tavern and Caius should remain with us."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> "Borya, we should get some sleep," suggests Wilie. "I have a bed for you at our home. My missus is going to be wondering where we are."



"You are right of course. Besides, I believe I owe your child a story," Borya said with his usual twinkle in his eye.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Trogdor1992
> "Can we return to the tavern? I'd like a bit of drink before making my way to bed."



"Durst has likely closed The Felled Ogre for the night, but Helman's Bar will still be open. If you need more libations, he'll accommodate you.

"Try not to overdue it," Caius says with a smile as the group walks through the streets of the Keep District.



> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar
> "Rest for the evening I think is in order. I seem to have lost track of the time. I suggest we be off to the Tavern and Caius should remain with us."



Crossing the bridges back towards the Ogre, the group passes into the Guild District where Kailer Galoda's manor had been burning eariler in the night. The manor's gate has been sealed off and two Lyreguards stand watch inside the gate.

"If you're staying at The Felled Ogre, you might not be able to get in right now," Caius replies to Shrough. "At the very least, there will be a soft spot to sleep in the stables until dawn. Did you pay for rooms already?"

The group soon arrives back before the Market Bridge where the magical face, Vectēvs, remains stoically silent until the next question is asked. The members of the Market Watch remain on duty on both sides of the bridge while three Lyreguards stand in a circle around the unnatural face. The Market Watch guards recognize the group and allow them to cross onto the bridge.

"You're back," the Lyreguard named Marcus says as they approach. "How did it go at the Keep? We've kept the gawkers away from this thing, Have you come to ask more questions?"

"They'll be asking more after some sleep," Wilie says with a yawn.



> Originally Posted by Shades of Eternity
> "You are right of course. Besides, I believe I owe your child a story," Borya said with his usual twinkle in his eye.



Wilie turns to Borya. "Come on, cousin. My house is this way." The halfling man leads Borya through the streets of the Market District to his cozy home. His missus, Marcie, is waiting at the door when they arrive. She looks livid.

"Where have you been?" She demands.

"Uhm," Wilie's face turns read under the gaze of his little lady. "There was this fire and I had to stay with Borya."

"Well, get in here. Your supper is cold as an ice bear's breath. The children are already asleep, and I'd like to get some sleep too if the two of you don't mind." Marcie looks up at Borya. "It is good to see you again, Borya. We'll talk more in the afternoon once I've gotten some sleep. Please don't wake the children right now. They need their sleep. I'm sure lil' Bitters will be up by dawn. He be very pleased to see you. Come in. Come in."

Once inside, Marcie locks the door and then turns to Wilie," I suggest you get some sleep too. You're making breakfast for the children in a few hours , and I'll need you to take Kale and Dawny to the College Exhibition tomorrow. You're need someone to do your toll taking for you."

"Yes dear," Wilie replies. "And the Market Bridge will likely be closed tomorrow. There was an incident there today."

"Hmm, well, you'll need to find a way to get the children to the Bard's College. We promised them they could go months ago. As long it is safe, so don't use the Canal Bridge. Take one of the barges if you have too."

"Yes mi'dear."

Marcie makes sure Borya is comfortable before heading upstairs to bed.

"That went better than I thought it would," Wilie whispers to Borya. "We'd best eat quickly and get some sleep."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> "Durst has likely closed The Felled Ogre for the night, but Helman's Bar will still be open. If you need more libations, he'll accommodate you."
> 
> "Try not to overdue it," Caius says with a smile as the group walks through the streets of the Keep District.
> ...



Shrough nods his approval at the placement of the guards, but otherwise continues in silence. As the party continues on Shrough breaks his sleepy silence, "I actually have a place I stay at else where. I personally did not pay for any rooms."



> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> The group soon arrives back before the Market Bridge where the magical face, Vectēvs, remains stoically silent until the next question is asked. The members of the Market Watch remain on duty on both sides of the bridge while three Lyreguards stand in a circle around the unnatural face. The Market Watch guards recognize the group and allow them to cross onto the bridge.
> 
> "You're back," the Lyreguard named Marcus says as they approach. "How did it go at the Keep? We've kept the gawkers away from this thing, Have you come to ask more questions?"
> ...



Shrough greets Vectēvs in Elvin and at the question of inquiries, he nods in agreement to the post slumber time frame. After crossing the bridge, Shrough addresses every one, "This is where I part until we return here , uh, Later this morning, which is to be what time? I have a place I stay at."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

*Combo post*

"Good night then."

Sarten will go to the inn for the night with the others.

--------------------------

Vak'tiel also goes to the inn for the night 

--------------------------

Somewhat reluctantly, Jagr retires for the night as well. He lays awake turning the events of the day over in his mind for quite some time before sleep finally comes.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

*At the Inn in the Morning*

*OOC:* DM's Note: After this post, there is a bit missing of the discussions at the Felled Ogre in the morning.



> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar
> Shrough nods his approval at the placement of the guards, but otherwise continues in silence. As the party continues on Shrough breaks his sleepy silence, "I actually have a place I stay at else where. I personally did not pay for any rooms."
> 
> Shrough greets Vectēvs in Elvin and at the question of inquiries, he nods in agreement to the post slumber time frame. After crossing the bridge, Shrough addresses every one, "This is where I part until we return here , uh, Later this morning, which is to be what time? I have a place I stay at."



Shrough makes his way to the burned out section of the Market District and heads into the Lofthouse where he's been staying. The clientele are mostly newcomers to the city with nowhere else to stay. The proprietor charges a minimum fee for a place to sleep amongst the others and a bit more for one of four private rooms. Shrough took one of the rooms since the price was nothing compared to what the others would pay at the Ogre.

The room was undisturbed, which didn't surprise Shrough. There was no way he was going to leave anything valuable in this place while out in the city. It had been a crazy day, and he was glad for the rest. He was close to what humans call exhaustion. Slipping into the elven trace came easy. In it, his mind is at peace, at first.

Then Rihards Ozolinsh is standing before him will the relic he seeks in Rihards' hand. The man laughs at him. As Shrough tries to reach out for him, the man's visage changes to that of Yenejg holding his amulet out in front of him with the demoness hovering over Shrough ready to slice the elf man to bits. The unknown man, Odals Alzota, speaks to him about death and evil in Shrough's soul. Shrough cannot see the man but he knows it is Alzota as the estate of Kailer Galoda burns down around him. The treasurer himself stands in the center of the inferno on fire. "Find my killer," he pleads. Then the floor disappears underneath them. Kailer falls into the Abyss while Shrough falls down into the Underearth where he is surrounded by horned faces of evil.

Shrough wakes to the dawn, sweating.



> Originally Posted by kinem
> "Good night then."
> 
> Sarten will go to the inn for the night with the others.



Once asleep, Sarten dreams initially of home and then a vast desert filled with giant scorpions and cackling embermages. The sun turns into ice and the world freezes under a mountain of snow. Ice trolls stalk through a familiar city killing and eating the citizens. At first, he thinks it is Bard's Gate, but eventually he recognizes it as the City of Delights, Huzuz, in Zakhara. Great towers of ice rip up through the ground and a powerful voice commands Sarten to _'freeze forever in darkness little dragon, just like your kin'_.



> Originally Posted by Trogdor1992
> Vak'tiel also goes to the inn for the night



Caldrin follows Sarten and his friend to The Felled Ogre to see if they can still get in to the inn. They find a note for them on the door, in an obscure Elvish dialect that Cal can read, telling them 'to go to the stables, if they want to get in for the night'. There, they find the boy named Chadwick sleeping in amongst the horses. The boy has a key for the back door of the inn around his neck. After waking and seeing the note, he leads them to the door, unlocks it, and then locks it again after they've entered.

"Even I feel like I could sleep," Cal says wearily. "Good night."

Vak'tiel dreams of hellfire and angels all fighting for his soul. Cal sees lost loves and the many deaths he's witnessed in his waking dreamstate. Each hero is then confronted by the worst version of the other. The person his friend would have become if they had not met. Both hear disturbing laughter near the end of the dream as they fight against their dark friend-fiend.

Caius stays in the stables and find a comfortable place in the loft. His dreams, unlike the others, are quiet.



> Originally Posted by Scotley
> Somewhat reluctantly, Jagr retires for the night as well. He lays awake turning the events of the day over in his mind for quite some time before sleep finally comes.



Those events invade Jagr's dreams, and he sees sights of ancient wizards and cunning villains that seek to pry open his mind and learn his secrets. The magical face of Vectēvs appears at the edge of his dream sight, and it sounds like it is whispering his name and the same phrase over and over again, 'Beware the wizard'. As the dream progresses, the whispering increases in volume until the face is screaming at him. 'Jagr, beware the wizard!'

Jagr wakes shortly after dawn. Someone is knocking on his door. "Jagr, are you awake yet?" It's Caius.. "I thought I heard, um, growling."

_________________________________

In Wilie's home, the halfling sleeps fitfully while Borya dreams of his sister, Sonya. He often dreams of her and often they are filled with woe. But this dream is different. She is running through the forests of their homeland. She is screaming Borya's name while blood flows from her eyes. She cannot see where she is going and falls down in the cold snow several times. Borya can hear wolves baying in the distance and somewhere a man's voice laughs at Borya's plight. 'You cannot save her, Borya. She is mine now. And, now, so is Wilie and his kin.' The scene changes to Wilie's home on fire and his halfling cousin and his wife and children hanging from a lamp with their eyes burnt out.

"Borya!" a little voice yells, then the big man is "oof"-ed awake by a small halfling child sitting on his chest, shaking him. "Get up, unca. It's morn." It is Bitters, Wilie's youngest boy. Papa's making breakfast. Flatcakes and sausage. Yum."

Borya can smell the food cooking, which reminds him of the fire in his dream.

DM's Note: Taking a bit of a break before adding more to the rebuild. The rebuild likely won't be finished tonight. There is A LOT missing near the end that I will have to completely redo from memory.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

Kisep wakes up startled and looks around the room. The only other living creature the kenku spots is his raven familiar, Cousin Corvus. After carefully examining the bird to make sure it is not a demon in disguise, Kisep comes down from the bedpost -- how the other humanoids can sleep lying down is a mystery to the avian kenku -- and dresses himself in a hurry.

Lingering by the window, Kisep stares at the horizon. _Should he just go? Was this summons a dangerous plot to seize him, torture him, or worse? How far away could he be before anyone noticed his absence?_

With a sigh -- the sound very human-like, an imitation because birds don't sigh -- Kisep turns away from the window, lets Cousin Corvus take his place on the bards shoulder, and proceeds to the main hall in the inn, to meet with his companions.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 28, 2016)

The Tiefling wakes up, covered in sweat. He looks to his friend Cal, who also appears to be sweating badly. He leaves Cal and heads down to the main room, hoping to find himself some drink.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 29, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> Shrough makes his way to the burned out section of the Market District and heads into the Lofthouse where he's been staying. The clientele are mostly newcomers to the city with nowhere else to stay. The proprietor charges a minimum fee for a place to sleep amongst the others and a bit more for one of four private rooms. Shrough took one of the rooms since the price was nothing compared to what the others would pay at the Ogre.
> 
> The room was undisturbed, which didn't surprise Shrough. There was no way he was going to leave anything valuable in this place while out in the city. It had been a crazy day, and he was glad for the rest. He was close to what humans call exhaustion. Slipping into the elven trace came easy. In it, his mind is at peace, at first.
> ...



Sweat drips into his eyes as they open suddenly and focus sharply. His breath, rapid and ragged, is suddenly stopped with a gulping sound. He slowly raises from his position to get his bearings. _'He is aware'_, thinks the mage knight. _'I must get to the others and tell them.'_

He casts spells of _prestidigitation_ to cleanse and freshen himself. He looks to his familiar and transfers his thoughts to him to let him know how he feels, which includes hunger. Then he leaves to the Ogre, not hurried but steady.

Once arrived he orders 2 breakfasts, one for himself and one for Zarr. For Zarr he orders milk and a chicken breast, simply roasted and partially raw and for himself he orders a breakfast to suit a human: sausage eggs potatoes and gravy over the taters.

*OOC:* DM's Note: Scott DeWar posted Shrough's new spells for the day in this post in in SBLOCK, which wasn't saved in Google Cache.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 29, 2016)

> Originally Posted by JustinCase
> Kisep wakes up startled and looks around the room. The only other living creature the kenku spots is his raven familiar, Cousin Corvus. After carefully examining the bird to make sure it is not a demon in disguise, Kisep comes down from the bedpost -- how the other humanoids can sleep lying down is a mystery to the avian kenku -- and dresses himself in a hurry.
> 
> Lingering by the window, Kisep stares at the horizon. Should he just go? Was this summons a dangerous plot to seize him, torture him, or worse? How far away could he be before anyone noticed his absence?
> ...



Kisep finds that he is the first to have awoken from last nights turmoil. The main hall has only a few patrons in it. There is a heavy-looking breakfast laid out for the inn's guests.

"I saw that you and your companions found my note on the door," Durst Hammerhand greets Kisep warmly. "Rumor has it you all had a long night. Feel free to fill a plate. There are many options."

Kisep can see that there is meat aplenty, as well as bread, cheese, and the typical foods that humans eat. However, he is surprised to find tokliali, a traditional kenku dish of fried crab that has been pickled, heavily, in raspberry leaf vinegar beforehand.

"There is something special for each of you," Durst says with a smile. "I hope its to your liking."



> Originally Posted by Trogdor1992
> The Tiefling wakes up, covered in sweat. He looks to his friend Cal, who also appears to be sweating badly. He leaves Cal and heads down to the main room, hoping to find himself some drink.



Vak'tiel finds that Kisep appears to be the first to wake. He is standing near a table of food conversing with Durst. The owner of the Felled Ogre notices the tiefling's arrival and waves him forward.

"The first plate is part of the price of your room. Take anything you like and fill it as high as you can. A second plate costs 2 silver. After that, I ask that you and your companions wait until all my guests have had at least one plate of food." Durst points to a smouldering bowl at the far end of the table. "Kalalokmus Stew. A tiefling dish I learned in Sharn years ago. I had to use wild boar meat instead of dragon-dog, so it might taste different if you've had it before. I used fermented torus wine for the broth. It should give it a good kick."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 29, 2016)

The Tiefling fills his plate with the stew and a few other things before returning to the bar. "A drink please friend, something strong, though perhaps not as strong as last night." the Tiefling says to Durst.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 29, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar
> Sweat drips into his eyes as they open suddenly and focus sharply. His breath, rapid and ragged, is suddenly stopped with a gulping sound. He slowly raises from his position to get his bearings. 'He is aware', thinks the mage knight. I must get to the others and tell them.'
> 
> He casts spells of prestidigitation to clense and freshen himself. He looks to his familiar and transfers his thoughts to him to let him know how he feels, which includes hunger. Then he leaves to the Ogre, not hurried but steady.



As he exits his Lofthouse room, he bumps into one of his 'quieter neighbors' who rents out one of the other three rooms.

"Morning," the dwarf man says brusquely.

It's all the dwarf has ever said to Shrough even when the mage knight has tried to strike up a conversation. It took Shrough four days just to learn the dawrf's first name, Grodok, from another patron of the Lofthouse.

"Scuse me," Grodok grunts as he pushes his way past Shrough. "Places to go."

_That, was a first._

The trip to the Ogre is brightened by a clear warm morning. Last nights fire hasn't inflamed the moods of the regulars of the Guild District. Shrough notices that the anonymity that he had before last night has disappeared. The locals take note of him and a few shake his hand thanking him for 'helping to take care of that arsonist'.

Shrough arrives to find that both Kisep and Vak'tiel are already awake. Durst is there too.

He greets Shrough happily, "Glad to have you back." Durst listens to Shrough's order...



> Originally Posted by Scott DeWar
> Once arrived he orders 2 breakfasts, one for himself and one for Zarr. For Zarr he orders milk and a chicken breast, simply roasted and partially raw and for himself he orders a breakfast to suit a human: sausage eggs potatoes and gravy over the taters.



"Well, you're welcome to join your friends here. I'll have to charge you 5 silver for a plate since you're not staying here. While I can get the kitchen to put together exactly what you want, I'm sure you'll find something suitable on the table. No potatoes this morning, unfortunately. But there is a nice bread pudding. I'm sure I can find something for your friend here, no extra charge."

Durst steps away to the kitchen and brings back a bowl full of milk. "It's goat milk. All I have right now." His puts the bowl down near a corner table and then takes a small plate and finds a big slice of roasted boar's meat and, for added treat, breaks a large hen's egg over it. He puts the plate down next to the milk. "Here you go, little fella."

Turning to Shrough, "For you and the tiefling's friend, Cal, I think that's his name, right?" Durst looks at Vak'tiel. "I was able to procure a fine morning wine of elvish origin. Something called Zintalistra. You and he can each have one glass on the house with your breakfast. More will cost 5 gold a glass. 50 gold if you want the bottle. There is also a local elvish dish already on the table called Wina Talla. I've never had it myself, but the local elves swear by it. It does have meat in it, elk I believe, and something a half-elf trader called Egariath Toria. I hope you'll try it."

*OOC:* Egariath Toria > A rare truffle that elves know how to cultivate and gather. However, the 'truffle' that Durst acquired isn't a true Egariath Toria. The dish is still good, however.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 29, 2016)

"I'll try a glass of that, I would also like to see about the price for a cask of ale, for the road," says Vak'tiel.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 29, 2016)

Jagr awakens with a roar. He struggles to his feet and pulls open the door. He is panting as if from exertion. "Good Caius, I am sorry if I troubled your sleep. I fear the forces arrayed against us tried to reach me in dreams last night." Then he shrugs, "Or perhaps my imagination is just carried away with the events of yesterday. I think we must question Vectēvs and see if he...it was truly trying to warn me. Give me moment to gather my things." He starts to turn away and then adds, "If you could have some water sent, I have a powerful thirst," he asks humbly. Then he moves to gather his things. Soon enough he is ready to meet the others.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 29, 2016)

Kisep politely takes the dish of the traditional kenku meal and chats a bit with his companions. He does not mention his dreams at all, but the bard is clearly unfocused. He stirs his food with a spoon, but does not take a bite. His familiar, however, uses Kiseps lack of attention to its advantage and stands on the table picking tasty bits off the plate and swallowing them whole. Every so often, Kisep looks at Durst with some suspicion. Finally, he asks, "Why are you serving us these delicacies? How did you just happen to have this in stock?"

Shaking his head, the kenku seems to change his mind. "Forgive me, I did not wish to offend you. Just had a rough night, is all."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 29, 2016)

Sarten shakes his head in an an attempt to clear it. _Just a dream. I should have gone to bed earlier._

He orders an egg and water for breakfast, quietly lost in his thoughts for now.


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 29, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Trogdor1992
> The Tiefling fills his plate with the stew and a few other things before returning to the bar. "A drink please friend, something strong, though perhaps not as strong as last night." the Tiefling says to Durst.





> Originally Posted by Trogdor1992
> "I'll try a glass of that, I would also like to see about the price for a cask of ale, for the road."



Durst nods to Vak'tiel. "Tell you what, I'll throw in a free glass of Vinewood port for you and if you still want the glass of Zintalistra you can pay the 5 gold. As for a cask of ale, you'll have to either seek out on of the brewmaster in the city or head over to Helman's Bar to see if he's got an extra cask of ale that he'll be able to sell you. I know he sells both Brin Zwiesher and Spiegle's Own. My deal with the Brewers and Distillers Guild doesn't allow me to sell by the cask."


----------



## Knightfall (Sep 29, 2016)

*OOC:* DM's Note: Okay, it is here that it gets really hard to get all the details of what was said in The Felled Ogre and some of the interactions on the Market Bridge afterwards. A lot of it is missing from the Google Cache. I'm going to completely rebuild the next post, the lost post about the bottles, from memory. Part of it was saved in parts of posts by Scott DeWar and kinem, but only snippets. In fact, there might be two major posts missing (from the discussion in the Inn) and some more of your related posts. I'm not sure. The rebuilt post will take some time and will likely turn out a bit different than the original.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 5, 2016)

Caldrin wakes from his Reverie, startled by his dark visions. He shakes his head and blinks away sweat from his eyes. He knew what he'd experienced is what humans call a nightmare. Once he calms himself with his breathing, he looks around his and Vak'tiel's room and notes that the tiefling has already awoke and left the room. He cleans himself up and gathers his things before heading out into the hallway. He runs into Sarten at the top of the stairs and two of them head down to the Felled Ogre's common hall. 

He finds that most of the others were up already. A large table of food dominates the hall and Caldrin sees that Vak'tiel is already barting for more wine. Cal smiles to himself. He knows the tiefling can handle it. Durst greets the kobold first, offering him a kobold delicacy, and then watches as the warmage takes a modest portion. 



> Originally Posted by kinem
> Sarten shakes his head in an an attempt to clear it. Just a dream. I should have gone to bed earlier.
> 
> He orders an egg and water for breakfast, quietly lost in his thoughts for now.



Durst notes that Sarten only takes some eggs and a mug of water. "Nothing more, Sarten?"

Durst then notices Cal.

"Ah, Caldrin." Durst says with a big smile. "I've made something special for you. There is something called Wina Talla and an elven wine called Zintalistra. The first glass is free. After that, you'll have to pay 5 gold per glass."

"Wina Talla, never heard of it," Cal replies. "And I doubt its real Zintalistra. That is... impossible."

"Really?" Durst points out the bottle and the elven dish.

The Wina Talla smells very familiar to Caldrin. He immediately flashes back to his earliest childhood memories. "It cannot be," he gasps. "Tassarvene! The meat is, different, but it's definitely Tassarvene." The elf grabs a plate and fills it with the elven dish and some seeded bread to eat with it. He almost forgets about the wine. He picks it up, examines it, and nearly drops it on the floor.

"Careful," Durst says.

"Wh- where did you get this bottle?" Cal's tone is immediately serious.

“A merchant I recently met sold it to me,” Durst replies. “Is it not what it's supposed to be? I'd hate to have gotten swindled.”

“Is this the same trader who sold you the poisoned bottle from last night?” Cal asks.

“Of course not!” Durst exclaims. “I'd never be so foolish as to serve wine from a bad lot. Now, what is it? The price I paid for it and the other seven bottles was substantial, but it seemed fair considering the merchant told me the vintage is quite rare.”

"Other seven bottles!" Call yells.

Cal's knees nearly give out under him. _'This cannot be a coincidence,'_ he thinks. _'For them to be here at this time.'_ His gaze crosses the face of his friend Vak'tiel for a moment before landing squarely on the face of Shrough who is standing nearby. _'Does he know? I wonder.'_ Cal sits down in a chair near the table cradling the precious bottle in both hands.

Cal, what's is it?” Caius asks.

“Thylaththeas... this bottle... and the others come from Thylaththeas. If they're real.” He looks at the bottle again. “No, it's not a fake. There is no way a non-elf could have ever have fabricated them and no elf would ever do something so, so sacrilege. At least, I hope not.” He looks at Durst. “I can hardly believe that you have eight bottles of true Zintalistra let alone one.”

“So, they are valuable. Is the wine any good?”

“You do not understand, you cannot serve this to your guests! And to sell it by the glass would be considered sacrilege to elves!”

"Cal, you need to calm down and explain,” Caius insists. “And while I can tell this is important to you, the bottles belong to Durst. They are his to do with as he pleases.”

“You don't understand,” Cal sighs. “This isn't just about me. If Shrough knows what I know, he won't want anyone drinking it either and I know that there are elves in Bard's Gate. If they learn Durst has 8 bottles of Zintalistra, it could lead to chaos in the streets.”

“You mentioned Thylaththeas, what is that?” Durst asks calmly.

“Thylaththeas is a legend,” Cal shakes his head. “Well, I always believed it was a legend, but here is the proof of it.” He holds up the bottle. “Thylaththeas was an ancient elven civilization that once flourished on and around Tinechorean Peninsula, which divides the Illiadis Sea from the Varv-Aran Sea. Thylaththeas was both a city-state and a seafaring empire that dominated commerce and warfare throughout much of what is know known as the Center Lands. My people believe that it was the Elven gods that taught the Hellenic gods about the universe and when they rose up against the Titans, it was with the help of Corellon and the rest of the Seldarine that they claimed their rightful place as the Olympians.

“That is where the legend of Thylaththeas begins. The city-state was founded by the elves as place to work with and worship beside humanity as equals. While the populace started out mainly elvish, the kingdom quickly brought all the humans in the region together in unity. Both the Hellenics and the Seldarine were considered the patron gods of the city-state, and it was Thylaththeas that became the center for the culture that would come to dominate all the lands around the Tinechorean Peninsula to this day.”

“And, the bottles, why are they important?” Caius asks.

“Zintalistra was a gift from the gods to the elven leaders of Thylaththeas,” Cal replies. “The legend describes them as an Ambrosia, a type of magical drink that grants immortality those who drink it. While I doubt that is true, the act of drinking from such a bottle would be an affront to the history of elvenkind. If news of these bottles gets out, the elves in Bard's Gate will want to safeguard them from those who, they believe, would test the legend. If they are denied this birthright, it could lead to disaster for all of Bard's Gate.”

“I had no idea,” Durst sighs.

“I'm sorry, but you must give them up not only for your own safety but the safety of the city.”

“I cannot do that,” Durst replies. “I'm going to have to let the Brewers and Distillers Guild know about them. To do otherwise could cost me my business. The guild will likely want to take charge of them until this story can be verified, if that's even possible. They might even want to auction them off.”

“You cannot let them do that!”

“Easy, Cal. There are guild laws Durst must obey, as there are laws I must obey,” Caius says. “I will have to tell my superiors about the bottles as well. They will work to convince the guild to keep this quiet, but it might already be too late.” Caius looks at several of the Ogre's other guests who'd been listening to the conversation. “We will do what we can, after all, no one here wants rioting in the streets.” The Free Defender makes sure he locks eyes with every guest in the room before looking at Durst. “You're going to have tell you employees to keep this quiet.”

“I will tell them to stay silent,” Durst replies.

“They c-cannot be s-sold,” Cal says glumly. “It would be a disaster.”

“More than likely the leaders of the city will confiscate the bottles from the guild. A price might have to be paid from the city's coffers to the guild, but I'm sure High Burgess Cyleria will want to keep the city from descending into chaos. She is a half-elf, after all,” Durst tries to assure Cal.

“I hope you are right,” Cal stands up and places the bottle on the table carefully. He searches for its cork, which he finds sitting on the table near the elven dish. He places the cork back in the bottle just as Durst walks over to him and helps reseal the bottle.

Cal thinks about his nightmare as the two of them reseal the bottle with its cork and some wax. _'There are eight bottles and there were supposed to be eight of us,'_ he thinks. He remembers an old love who had shared his passion for the legends of the elvish people. He'd watched her die in his dream just like he'd watched her die in real life. “Amkissra,” he mumbles to himself. “Does this have something to do with you?”

Durst looks a him, puzzled.

“I have to ask, did anyone else here have a disturbing dream last night? What humans call a nightmare?”


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 5, 2016)

*OOC:* DM's Note: As part of the lost post, Durst offers to provide a different type of breakfast wine for their meals, as a replacement for the Zintalistra. I think

"I will take that instead then, and I'll pay you for two more as well. Thank you for the information as well." Vak'tiel says, before handing the coin to Durst.

Turning to Cal. "Indeed I did, the first nightmare I've had since I begun drinking in fact. It was odd, for some reason I was fighting you, except it wasn't really you, it was some dark version of the person I know."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 5, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Scotley
> Jagr awakens with a roar. He struggles to his feet and pulls open the door. He is panting as if from exertion. "Good Caius, I am sorry if I troubled your sleep. I fear the forces arrayed against us tried to reach me in dreams last night." Then he shrugs, "Or perhaps my imagination is just carried away with the events of yesterday. I think we must question Vectēvs and see if he...it was truly trying to warn me. Give me moment to gather my things." He starts to turn away and then adds, "if you could have some water sent, I have a powerful thirst," he asks humbly. Then he moves to gather his things. Soon enough he is ready to meet the others.



Caius heads off to tell Durst. Neither he nor Durst bring him any water, forcing Jagr to head downstairs to the main hall. He arrives just in time to hear Caldrin begin ranting about an elven wine bottle sitting on a table next to him.

Caius looks at Jagr and turns red. 'I forgot,' he mouths to the catfolk ranger.

No one else notices him enter the room. All eyes are trained on Cal and Durst. The smell of food and drink hit Jagr's nostrils. He quickly finds a pitcher of water at the near end of the table.

*OOC:* Jagr comes in when Cal yells "Other seven bottles!"


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 5, 2016)

> Originally Posted by JustinCase
> Kisep politely takes the dish of the traditional kenku meal and chats a bit with his companions. He does not mention his dreams at all, but the bard is clearly unfocused. He stirs his food with a spoon, but does not take a bite. His familiar, however, uses Kiseps lack of attention to its advantage and stands on the table picking tasty bits off the plate and swallowing them whole. Every so often, Kisep looks at Durst with some suspicion. Finally, he asks, "Why are you serving us these delicacies? How did you just happen to have this in stock?"
> 
> Shaking his head, the kenku seems to change his mind. "Forgive me, I did not wish to offend you. Just had a rough night, is all."



"After learning about you all, that's the story that Wilie told me was real. I felt I needed to do something special for today," Durst replies. "Of course, it's not unusual for me to provide a breakfast tailored to my guests, but in this case, I went all out. I felt I owed it to Wilie for not believing him about his tall tale."

Durst takes the elven wine bottle behind the bar and stashes it out of sight. "I had no idea that this would happen." He looks at Cal. "Caldrin, you have my apologies. I promise you I won't sell the wine, for now. As I said, I'll have to tell the guild abo-"

"But," Cal interrupts.

Durst holds up his hand in protest. "Regardless of the risks you've mentioned. I have an obligation to tell them, and I'll likely have to tell the city's council as well, alongside Caius. They may force me to hand the bottles over for safe keeping, although the local brewers will be angry if they do so."

Durst turns back to Kisep. "It is strange. Many of the ingredients I used for this meal came to me either by accident or through luck. At least, that's what I thought at the time. It may be as Cal says, and if so, someone is playing a dangerous game with me, with you, with all of us."

Durst sits down on a stool behind the bar. "I didn't have any strange dreams, unless you think dreaming about I helped slaying a blue dragon strange. Ah, what an adventure that was."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 5, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> Durst notes that Sarten only takes some eggs and a mug of water. "Nothing more, Sarten?"



"Eh? Oh. It's plenty. I don't need as much food as some folk" the kobold replies.

Later in the conversation he admits "I did have a disturbing dream overnight, and I don't usually dream. We'd better ask Vectevs if there could be a connection."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 5, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Trogdor1992
> "I will take that instead then, and I'll pay you for two more as well. Thank you for the information as well." Vak'tiel says, before handing the coin to Durst.



Durst thanks Vak'tiel, takes the payment, and pulls a new bottle out from behind the bar. He uncorks it and takes it over to the table and fills a glass for for the tiefling. He hands Vak'tiel the glass. The innkeepers mood has brightened a bit. He's not the sort to let such things keep him down for long.



> Originally Posted by kinem
> "Eh? Oh. It's plenty. I don't need as much food as some folk" the kobold replies.



"Ah, well, enjoy your eggs," Durst says to the kobold.

Durst finally notices Jagr's arrival and points to the roast boar on the table. "It's made in the traditional way of your people. A bit undercooked with some agjoc leaves for flavor."



> Originally Posted by Trogdor1992
> "Indeed I did, the first nightmare I've had since I begun drinking in fact. It was odd, for some reason I was fighting you, except it wasn't really you, it was some dark version of the person I know."



"My dreams started out with visions of lost loved ones, which quickly became a nightmare of death, as I saw many of the tragic deaths I've witnessed in my life," Cal replies. He looks at Vak'tiel. "And then you were there, but it wasn't you. Like you, I dreamt of your dark doppelganger. It was if we never met, and the confrontation turned bloody. It ended with the sound of laughter from a person, a being that I could not see. Then there was darkness." Cal rubs his temples. "I came out of the dreamstate soon after that. It was very disturbing. I wondered if it meant something, and now I'm sure it does."



> Originally Posted by kinem
> Later in the conversation he admits "I did have a disturbing dream overnight, and I don't usually dream. We'd better ask Vectevs if there could be a connection."



"It does sound like there is a connection, at least amongst yourselves," Caius agrees. "The rest I had the stables was uneventful. If I dreamt of anything, I don't remember. I would have slept longer, if we didn't have to go to see High Harpist Strann at the auditorium and, maybe even, Geldin Lucan at The Written Note this morning."

"I agree with Sarten. We should go ask Vectēvs about the bottles and a possible connection to Yenejg and the medallion," Cal says. "I doubt Odals Alzota is personally connected to the bottles. Durst, the person who sold the bottles too you, can you describe him?"

"Her, actually," Durst replies. "While I'd never met her personally before she sold me the bottles, a friend of mine, Theoderic, introduced her to me two weeks ago. She was staying in a small villa on the Lower Ring of The Hill while in the city. She rented it out for the month. Her name is Wikelina Jongbloed."

"So, she's still in Bard's Gate," Cal bolts up out of his chair.

"As far as I know."

"We must go see her immediately," Cal insists.

"One thing a time, Cal," Caius says. "I know I'm new and bit of an outsider in this group, but we shouldn't just run around the city following every new lead without some order to how to pursue things. Besides, The Hill is one of the wealthiest districts in the city. One does not just head up there and start banging on villa doors asking questions. It could get us into real trouble, fast."

"I can probably get you a meeting with her, if she's still in the city," Durst offers.

"Very well," Cal sighs. "But as soon as possible, please." Cal looks at Sarten. "Sarten, what did you dream about?" He asks the kobold. "Were any of us in it?"


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 5, 2016)

Sarten replies "No, just a typical bad dream I had thought.

Let's see ... I dreamed of home at first, and then a vast desert filled with giant scorpions and cackling embermages. The sun became ice and everything froze with lots of snow. There were ice trolls killing people. At first I thought it was Bard's Gate, but then I recognized it as 'the City of Delights', Huzuz, in Zakhara. Towers of ice sprang up and a booming voice said 'Freeze forever in darkness little dragon, just like your kin'. Then I woke up."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 5, 2016)

Jagr walks in and notes the conversation about the wine with interest, but he is soon distracted by the smells of breakfast. Indeed, he has to wipe a bit of drool from his chin as his mouth opens in a particularly toothy grin at the options provided. He pats the host on the back vigorously not speaking lest he drool further. Once he is settled in with a heaping plate he joins the conversation. "I too had a most unusual dream. The sights of ancient wizards and cunning villains seeking to pry open my mind and learn my secrets. The magical face of Vectēvs appeared at the edge of his dream sight, and it sounded like it is whispering my name and the same phrase over and over again, 'Beware the wizard'. As the dream progressed, the whispering got louder and louder until the face was screaming at me. 'Jagr, beware the wizard!'" He pauses for a bite and a drink before adding. "I awoke with the sound of screaming in my ears. Normally I dream of hunting, of prey." He glances at Kisep somewhat sheepishly before continuing. "A most unusual dream for me. Do you think they might have actually been trying to invade my thoughts as I slept? I thought to ask Vectēvs about it."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 5, 2016)

*OOC:* DM's Note: One of 'Shades' posts disappeared into the Internet ethereal. Below is my reply to his post quoted as a reply in his next post after that. 



> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> Wilie is taking a momentary break from feeding his children there breakfast. He is covered in flour, as he sits on a stool while drinking a pungent liquid that Borya knows is called caffe.
> 
> "Can it wait until later? And why wouldn't it be safe? I have to get them ready for the morning." Wilie says with a yawn. The halfling grabs a flung blueberry flatcake out of the air that one of the little ones threw towards Borya.
> ...



"All I can say is love your family and protect them as best as you can. Evil is afoot and might be a lot closer then we think. I will commune with my faith and confirm my suspicions." He then pauses and processes his thoughts. "Nightmares you say. tell me exactly what they were."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 5, 2016)

> Originally Posted by kinem
> Sarten replies "No, just a typical bad dream I had thought.
> 
> Let's see ... I dreamed of home at first, and then a vast desert filled with giant scorpions and cackling embermages. The sun became ice and everything froze with lots of snow. There were ice trolls killing people. At first I thought it was Bard's Gate, but then I recognized it as 'the City of Delights', Huzuz, in Zakhara. Towers of ice sprang up and a booming voice said 'Freeze forever in darkness little dragon, just like your kin'. Then I woke up."



"Embermages and ice trolls," Caius muses. "Two very different threats. I've never heard of that city; is it near here? In Yhimir, perhaps?

"No, Huzuz is many leagues to the southeast past the Center Lands," Durst replies. "It doesn't seem like these dreams are connected. Just bad dreams after a trying day. I doubt there is any prophecy in them."



> Originally Posted by Scotley
> Jagr walks in and notes the conversation about the wine with interest, but he is soon distracted by the smells of breakfast. Indeed, he has to wipe a bit of drool from his chin as his mouth opens in a particularly toothy grin at the options provided. He pats the host on the back vigorously not speaking lest he drool further. Once he is settled in with a heaping plate he joins the conversation. "I too had a most unusual dream. The sights of ancient wizards and cunning villains seeking to pry open my mind and learn my secrets. The magical face of Vectevs appeared at the edge of his dream sight, and it sounded like it is whispering my name and the same phrase over and over again, 'Beware the wizard'. As the dream progressed, the whispering got louder and louder until the face was screaming at me. 'Jagr, beware the wizard!'" He pauses for a bite and a drink before adding. "I awoke with the sound of screaming in my ears. Normally I dream of hunting, of prey." He glances at Kisep somewhat sheepishly before continuing. "A most unusual dream for me. Do you think they might have actually been trying to invade my thoughts as I slept? I thought to ask Vectevs about it."



"You dreamt of the face," Caius replies. "That says to me there is a connection."

"They are likely just dreams," Durst says. He seems a bit annoyed about the idea of prophetic dreams.

"Durst, you can't deny there is a forced kinship here," Caius remarks. "Vectēvs is the link. That thing out there has knowledge about all of them beyond what it should know."

"Don't get me wrong, I've seen prophecy before, but it usually takes a great sacrifice to manifest such things."

"Or a great power," Caldrin notes. "We don't know who S.H. is, this person, or being, that Vectēvs called Gezgin. It's possible that we're being tested for something more dangerous. Or maybe its a game to this Gezgin; he might be using us for his own purposes."

"I don't like the idea of being used," Caius says firmly.

"You likely don't have much to worry about," Cal replies. "I doubt you'll be in the kind of danger we'll be in, unless your commander assigns you to us permanently."

"The Tarwood won't be safe for me, or any of us," the guard replies.

"True, but I think the real dangers will come after that, if we decide to all stay together." Cal looks at Jagr, "I don't think anyone is trying to invade our minds for our secrets. More likely the dreams are a warning. Either a warning to stay away from this or to mindful of the danger. I agree that we should ask Vectēvs about your dream and who the wizard might be that we should fearful of."

"Yenejg, obviously," Caius says.

"Maybe, or maybe we should fear this Gezgin."

"You should ask the face about Sarten's dream too," Caius suggests. "Or maybe just about the City of Delights. It might have something to do with Odals Alzota. Maybe that's where he's from."

"Or he's the wizard we should fear," Cal replies.

"Or maybe you all had strange dreams because of what you went through yesterday," Durst insists.

"It's better to ask the questions and be wrong," Cal retorts. He finishes his plate of food and gets up from table. "I thank you for the meal, Durst. And thank you for keeping those bottles safe for now."

"You're welcome, my friend. Good luck to you all."

"Are we going?" Caius asks. "Shouldn't we wait for Borya and Wilie?"

"We can tell them what we learned later," Cal looks at each of the others. His eyes come to Jagr last. "Will you lead the way? Your dream could mean that we're to follow your lead in this matter, but I don't want to pressure you to take charge." Cal looks at the kenku out of the corner of his eye. "And others might, object."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 5, 2016)

> Originally Posted by Shades of Eternity
> "All I can say is love your family and protect them as best as you can. Evil is afoot and might be a lot closer then we think."



"I will," Wilie assures Borya. "You make sure you come back alive, cousin. You still owe these little ones a story."

"Yay! Unca Borya," Bitters exclaims.

"Later," Wilie says. "Now, put down that flatcake and finish eating it!"



> Originally Posted by Shades of Eternity
> "I will commune with my faith and confirm my suspicions."



"I believe there is an old Slavic shrine in the Old Temple District, if you want to pray there. We past through that district last night on our way to the Keep."

"Papa, Borya's not coming with us to the College Exhibition?" Kale asks disappointed.

"No, not right away," Wilie replies. "He and his friends might come around the Bard's College later in the day. They have business there too. So, you might see him there."

Uhm, okay," Kale says happily while chewing on a sausage.

Wilie turns to Borya, "If you want to meet up with the others, you'd best get going. Don't worry about us. I will take what you say seriously and watch out for Kale and Dawny while we're out today." He motions for the children to go upstairs once they've finished eating. "And I'll get someone from the Market Watch to keep an eye on the house. Here, take this," Wilie hands Borya a small sack. "It's not much, but it some of Marcie's best bread and a some cheese for the road. Take care, cousin."


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 5, 2016)

OOC: sorry I have been absent all, pain issues. hard to type when you hand is on fire of one arm and the shoullder of the other does not want to move. It is 0023 hrs central North America time and I am in pain right now, but cannot sleep, so to forwarn you there may be typos here! I am going to get my thoughts down in this game one way or another!!



> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> As he exits his Lofthouse room, he bumps into one of his 'quieter neighbors' who rents out one of the other three rooms.
> 
> "Morning," the dwarf man says brusquely.
> ...



_'Peculiar'_ thinks Shrough, "Morning Master Grodok, May the god's bless you." He continues onto the Ogre having file away the cordial behavior of the dwarf.



> Quote Originally Posted by Knightfall
> Shrough arrives to find that both Kisep and Vak'tiel are already awake. Durst is there too.
> 
> He greets Shrough happily, "Glad to have you back." Durst listens to Shrough's order . . . . .
> ...



"Don't trouble yourself for my special order. I will pay the 5 silvers for this fine hearty breakfast you have here." He says with a smile. He looks down at Zarr and inquires about the goat's milk and the fox gives a toothy smile, "He says the Goat's milk will work perfectly for him. Milk is a treat for us as we are quite oft on the road anyway."



> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> Turning to Shrough, "For you and the tiefling's friend, Cal, I think that's his name, right?" Durst looks at Vak'tiel. "I was able to procure a fine morning wine of elvish origin. Something called Zintalistra. You and he can each have one glass on the house with your breakfast. More will cost 5 gold a glass. 50 gold if you want the bottle. There is also a local elvish dish already on the table called Wina Talla. I've never had it myself, but the local elves swear by it. It does have meat in it, elk I believe, and something a half-elf trader called Egariath Toria. I hope you'll try it."
> 
> OOC: Egariath Toria > A rare truffle that elves know how to cultivate and gather. However, the 'truffle' that Durst acquired isn't a true Egariath Toria. The dish is still good, however.



Shrough does indeed try the dish and finds it close enough to bring back memories of home. something about that name of the wine though . . . .



> Originally Posted by Knightfall
> "Ah, Caldrin." Durst says with a big smile. "I've made something special for you. There is something called Wina Talla and an elven wine called Zintalistra. The first glass is free. After that, you'll have to pay 5 gold per glass."
> 
> "Wina Talla, never heard of it," Cal replies. "And I doubt its real Zintalistra. That is... impossible."
> ...



"Dreamland . . . . . " Shrough gives Cal a sideways look, "I had a weird vision . . . disturbing even. Zarr was even disturbed by what my mind was perceiving."

"It started with me seeing an associate of mine holding an object of personal interest. He laughs at me and when I reached for the object, it turned into the . . . . ITEM . . . . . We all saw last night. Then the great evil showed his face to me, laughing wickedly while the demoness became alive and tried to slice me up. I heard what I perceive to have been the treasurer falsely accusing me of darkness in my heart. I could not see him, but I knew it was Alzota; I could hear him while the estate of Kailer Galoda burned down around me, then I saw the treasurer standing before me in the center of the fire and he says to me, 'find m killer'. The floor gives out next and he falls to the abyss and I fall to the Underneath."

After taking a breath, he drinks of the non Elvin wine brought by Durst to replace what he had offered at first.


----------



## Knightfall (Oct 5, 2016)

*OOC:* DM's Note: Last one for tonight...

Kisep is somewhat relieved to hear the innkeepers reasonable explanation and shoos away his raven familiar to eat from his plate. After a few bites, the kenku hears Jagr speak of dreaming about prey and Kisep is suddenly hungry no more. He puts down his fork and thanks Durst for the well-prepared and hearty meal.

"It seems most of us had bad dreams last night. Whether these nightmares are warnings, prophetic -- I pray to the gods they are not! -- or a reaction to our interaction with the possessed item, I do not know. Time will tell. Inquiring about it with the magical face is a good idea, but we should not rely solely on its possibly biased words. Let's continue our plans to gather information and then proceed to the woods."

With a nod, the bard signals to Jagr to take the lead.


----------

